# The official brushes thread



## stephro123 (Dec 19, 2006)

Does any one use the Signature minerals kabuki? I'm gonna order some of their foundation and im looking into their brushes (im not too happy with my everyday kabuki from EDM), but they are so cheap! are the brushes crappy?

(oh and if anyone would like to put how they like Signature minerals, i would appreciate it.




)


----------



## LVA (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not sure about Signature's brushes. But i love their foundation. Great finish, staying power and very natural.


----------



## KayBird (Dec 19, 2006)

I have both the EDM Kabuki and the Signature Buki brush. My Fav is Signature's Buki!!! The reason I like it better is that It's sooo soft against my skin and the head seems to be compact so it holds the minerals and I get great coverage on my first application. I use Signature Minerals on a daily basis and love all their products. The customer service and shipping time is wonderful as well. If you try it let us know what you think.


----------



## LePa (Dec 20, 2006)

I honestly love Signature Minerals. I have been using SM for quite a while and I love it enough that I stopped my search - seriously! It is just perfect for me!!

I use the buki daily - love it love it love it. I call it my Lil Black Beauty. Soft as anything, and compact enough to do a great job (as said already) and at such a great price!

Ah, Love It!!


----------



## lisaland15 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I might try it for that price!

Thanks!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like at least the MMU is a winner


----------



## AverysMom (Dec 21, 2006)

OK, someone on another message board was complaining about the size of the Signature kabuki brush. She said it was tiny. Tiny, like it was made for sample jars! She was mad about paying so much for the small brush, though she liked the makeup. I have not used the Signature brushes. Are they nice? Is the Kabuki really sample size tiny?


----------



## LePa (Dec 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AverysMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, someone on another message board was complaining about the size of the Signature kabuki brush. She said it was tiny. Tiny, like it was made for sample jars! She was mad about paying so much for the small brush, though she liked the makeup. I have not used the Signature brushes. Are they nice? Is the Kabuki really sample size tiny? Nope, its not a baby kabuki.


----------



## lisaland15 (Dec 21, 2006)

I went and looked--the website says it's 2 1/2 inches. That's the size of the one I have from EDM (everyday kabuki). The baby one I have from them is actually taller, BUT the width (of the brush hairs) is a lot smaller. So, I would guess then the Signature one is short, but the top is very full.


----------



## LePa (Dec 21, 2006)

I have the Signature Buki and the Everyday Premium Kabuki. I have done reviews on both of them, they are both good but I like Signature Buki better because even though it is really soft, the bristles are more compact (especially the top part) and it just works better for me.

Here is a gruf picture of my _very used and abused _brushes to show the size comparison. As you can see, they are basically the same size.






On edit - these brushes cost (SM) 9.00 and (EM) 14.00. Very good prices on both =)


----------



## deborjo (Dec 21, 2006)

I've not tried the signature kabuki but I do have the EDM premium kabuki and really like it.


----------



## KayBird (Dec 21, 2006)

I have both the EDM Premium and the Signature brush, they are the same size. I perfer the Signature Buki it seems to hold the minerals better for me.


----------



## stephro123 (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for all the info guys, you've helped a bunch! I think I'm gonna get the signature kabuki for christmas!


----------



## semantje (Dec 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LePa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the Signature Buki and the Everyday Premium Kabuki. I have done reviews on both of them, they are both good but I like Signature Buki better because even though it is really soft, the bristles are more compact (especially the top part) and it just works better for me. 
Here is a gruf picture of my _very used and abused _brushes to show the size comparison. As you can see, they are basically the same size.

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q...otos/bukis.jpg

On edit - these brushes cost (SM) 9.00 and (EM) 14.00. Very good prices on both =)

thanks for the pic! i might wanna try this one


----------



## deborjo (Dec 21, 2006)

I like my EDM premium but based on what I'm reading, I may have to try the signature kabuki!


----------



## Christy123 (Feb 1, 2007)

Right now, my favorite is the Lumiere brush. But, in addition to being addicted to MMU samples, I find myself wanting to try different brushes...but they aren't as cheap as makeup samples!


----------



## Thais (Feb 1, 2007)

Mac 182.


----------



## ALoHa (Feb 1, 2007)

Mac 182


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 1, 2007)

Delectable "Luscious" Kabuki -- I see that it is on sale right now, and I am very tempted to get a second one, so I have a backup while my first brush is still wet from washing!


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 1, 2007)

Definitely MAC 182....LOVE that brush


----------



## ayemel (Feb 1, 2007)

Since finishing powder and foundation MMU go together for me, my faves are the Luscious kabuki for finishing powder and the JI Powder brush for my foundation.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the two toned kabuki brush from everyday minerals. The one with white bristles on the bottom and red on top.

I really like that brush, it has shed a little but not horribly. and its really soft-- I do want to try their all white one though.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Feb 1, 2007)

The AN/Joppa/Choicebrush one




sooooooooooooooooo soft


----------



## makeupchick (Feb 1, 2007)

so far its lumiere kabuki brush. great price for a good brush and its really packed with synthetic fibers so not much mmu will sink in and good for sensitive skin like me.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

For now it's none of the one's that I own, but I've been holding off on purchasing new brushes (like I need any more). Well Lumiere is having a pre buy sale for anyone interested. You won't receive them for at least one month or more and you will be purchasing in advance without prior testimonial however with the excellent reputation of the owner Kim and her fine company I personally wouldn't think twice about it. The savings is fantastic and you can check out the pictures on Lumiere's website.

Just thought I'd pass this along for anyone interested


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 1, 2007)

The only one I've used is the Bare Escentuals Flawless Face brush, and that works fine, so I guess it's my favorite.


----------



## korina981 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sephora Professional kabuki


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 1, 2007)

Without a doubt the 182. Best investment I ever made.


----------



## farris2 (Feb 1, 2007)

BE kabuki


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 1, 2007)

BE kabuki and my EOB foundation brush.

2-22-07 Update:

I just received my MAC 182 and I can describe it in one word--Heaven! This is now my HG brush for minerals. BE brushes *do no*t compare.


----------



## rlise (Feb 1, 2007)

EOB foundation brush for a wet application. Posh kabuki for dry application!


----------



## lopez5 (Feb 1, 2007)

posh kabuki for me!


----------



## sunny101 (Feb 1, 2007)

Pur Minerals chisel brush and BE handy buki.


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 1, 2007)

Mac 182


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 1, 2007)

BE handy buki brush!


----------



## xkatiex (Feb 1, 2007)

I use the lily lolo kabuki brush but I really want to get the Mac 182 it sounds and looks good



x


----------



## togal (Feb 1, 2007)

I currently use the EDM premium kabuki. It's very good but mine sheds. I'm trying to find a replacement.


----------



## Sophia (Feb 2, 2007)

Mac 182 is the best! I bought it only for mmu at first because I had samples and I didn't have any decent brush to apply them, and I also use it for blending blushes and highlighters


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 2, 2007)

I have both the MAC 182 and BE's kabuki and I may be crazy but I prefer BE and use it more. I just notice that the finish is better when I use BE's brush. But I also want to get Lumiere's kabuki brush. I already bought it for my sisters-in-law and it's the softest thing ever, and it's only $12 including shipping! I think that's just too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 3, 2007)

My favorite right now is my badger flat top bronzer brush that I got from Littlestuff4u. This seems to give me better foundation coverage than my BE kabuki. I love the kabuki for my mineral veil though. I did just order a long handle kabuki from Lumiere.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a Sephora fiber optic brush that I love, getting the MAC 182 soon


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that for my Monave foundation, I use the Monave flat-top brush and it gives a very good but natural coverage!


----------



## Christy123 (Feb 3, 2007)

Periwinke I bought the Lumiere kabuki brush and I love it. It is better for putting on MMU than my smashbox 19. It is soft, and it picks up the right amount of mineralsl. I hasn't shed yet, I am very happy with it. For 12 bucks, its worth a try, huh?


----------



## applesaucery (Feb 3, 2007)

Has anyone found a really good retractable powder brush? I really like the idea that I can put it in a bag and not have a damaged brush at the end of the day. I've heard that natural bristles are generally better with mineral makeup; true, false, opinions? Any nice retractable brushes for a good price? I found a retractable kabuki and retractable regular powder brush from Bare Makeup, but they're quite pricey. Worth paying for, or no?

Thanks!


----------



## farris2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Which kabuki has the least amount of shedding and is the softest?


----------



## TwinMommy311 (Feb 4, 2007)

My favorite, hands down, is my Premium Kabuki from EDM. It is REALLY soft and is great for apply MMU (EDM) to my sensitive skin. I got mine in the starter kit I ordered from EDM so it was a really great buy!


----------



## lilita (Feb 4, 2007)

I am using the EDM Premium kabuki brush - it feels really soft and fluffy but sheds





I want to get either the Lumiere flat top or kabuki... and can't decide which one ...

Could someone please explain the difference between using a Flat top and a kabuki? Which is better and why?


----------



## applesaucery (Feb 4, 2007)

Kabukis are adorable...but not retractable. Except the $35 one from Bare Makeup, but that's 35 dollars. Dang, there has to be a less expensive but still good-quality retractable brush out there!


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 4, 2007)

Lilita,

The flat top brush is very dense. I think that I have better coverage than with the kabuki. It's like placing a rubberband around your kabuki.

Have you checked out Lumiere pre-buy brushes. I bought my daughter the flat-top for $8.00. Great buy on brushes right now. For that price, it's worth a try. Plus, I didn't have to pay for shipping!


----------



## togal (Feb 4, 2007)

lilita, I have the same problem with my EDM premium kabuki. Sheds all the time. Even when I emailed EDM and they sent me a new one, that one shedded even more than my first one. Besides that, the brush is great though. Very soft and provides good coverage.

I have used a flat top brush before and it gives a heavier coverage. I prefer the kabuki.


----------



## lilita (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for your replies! I think I want to get a flat-top!

OH but can I wait 2 months for Lumiere's pre-buy brushes to arrive? I want them now!


----------



## applesaucery (Feb 4, 2007)

The pre-buy brushes from Lumiere are all synthetic, though, aren't they? Does that actually matter, or does natural vs. synthetic hair not really make a difference?


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Feb 4, 2007)

I loved my MAC 182 untill i got the NARS buffer brush, it is 100000x better!


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *applesaucery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The pre-buy brushes from Lumiere are all synthetic, though, aren't they? Does that actually matter, or does natural vs. synthetic hair not really make a difference? I haven't tried any of the synthetic brushes, but there seems to be enough positive reviews on them. I bought brushes for two of my daughters plus a long handle kabuki for me. For that price, all 3 of us will get an early Easter present.


----------



## hlovesmakeup (Feb 4, 2007)

i like my bare minerals kabuki


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mac 182!!!!


----------



## MayFan (Feb 7, 2007)

I am very tempted to try a flattop...


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 7, 2007)

i want to get the MAC 182 but the price kills me!


----------



## catgirl (Feb 13, 2007)

Luscious Kabuki and a flocked sponge


----------



## Mnemosyne (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been using the Lumiere Kabuki for about a week now, and count me in as one of its fans! It feels like silk, soooo soft, with great coverage and hasn't shed yet!

Nemo


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want to get the MAC 182 but the price kills me! I know, that's how I was too. But seriously, it's so soft and dense, you'll LOVE it when you use it! promise!!!


----------



## Renee33 (Feb 14, 2007)

I use Stila's #21 brush.It's a flattop and it's very nice. I'm going to buy MAC"s 182 for my bday!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ooh it's only a few days away Renee, I'm so excited for you!!!

happy birthday!!!


----------



## farris2 (Feb 14, 2007)

now I'm thinking the handy buki since my full size brush is too big to swirl in the lids


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2007)

everyday minerals premium kabuki!


----------



## estamps (Feb 14, 2007)

Of all of the "buki" brushes that Bare Minerals offers, the Baby Buki is my favorite - probably why I have three of them! Those brushes buff right into the nooks and crannies of the face and the result is amazing. They travel well, too!


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I use and love my flat top from Lauress. I have the kabuki from Lumiere but haven't used it yet and I also did their pre-order special for the brush set and 2 flat tops.


----------



## lklmail (Feb 17, 2007)

I like the BE Handy Buki. I tried the regular kabuki and I just couldn't get good control with the short handle. I hope someday they put out a kabuki with a long handle that's as full and lush as a traditional kabuki.


----------



## Darleene (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi!

Anybody has a "itty bitty" brush?

I think they are called flat top brushes

I heard that the coverage would be better than a kabuki brush..

I have a kabuki from carla and in her shop there is also a itty bitty brush.

I`m not sure if i should place an order...

Anyone has both brushes? Is the coverage really better with this brush?

Thanks!





sorry for my maybe confusing english.. i`m from austria


----------



## Thais (Feb 22, 2007)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Darleene (Feb 22, 2007)

ok.. i think they called Flat Top Brushes....

Here is the link with the picture





Carla's Brushes-


----------



## Thais (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok I have a flat top brush actually, but kabuki gives better coverage.


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 22, 2007)

Some ladies on mineral makeup mania use a powder brush or a flat top brush to apply their MMU. I am starting to also because I am doing better with a powder brush. I don't like buffing the minerals into my face and it seems to take forever to get the minerals on my face (multiple layers). Its a lot quicker with the powder brush and it looks nice too.


----------



## Darleene (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks





Do you use the flat top for blending or finish powder?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've used both the kabuki and flat top brush to apply my minerals. I like the flat top a little better. I like the coverage and the "no buffing". I still use the kabuki at times but much prefer the flat top brush for foundation. For finishing powder, I use MAC 187.


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Darleene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks



Do you use the flat top for blending or finish powder?

I have just been using a powder brush to apply the mineral makeup but plan on buying a flat top brush.


----------



## missG (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have just been using a powder brush to apply the mineral makeup but plan on buying a flat top brush. hi..what powder brush do u use?the brand and model?thanks


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *missG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi..what powder brush do u use?the brand and model?thanks It is a Mac, its an older brush and I am at work right now. I can post the number later and let you know.

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've used both the kabuki and flat top brush to apply my minerals. I like the flat top a little better. I like the coverage and the "no buffing". I still use the kabuki at times but much prefer the flat top brush for foundation. For finishing powder, I use MAC 187. Which flat top do you have?


----------



## missG (Feb 22, 2007)

thank, Gina..will wait for your post..some girls here say hey like to use MAC 182, just wanted to know if it's the same...cheers!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is a Mac, its an older brush and I am at work right now. I can post the number later and let you know.


Which flat top do you have?

The flat top brush I have came from Monave minerals. I really like it!


----------



## missG (Feb 22, 2007)

maryfitz24, do u prefer this brush to the kabuki?how do u apply your minerals?do u buff it in or just sweep it once?how's the coverage?thanks and sorry soo many questions..lol!


----------



## Christy123 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've decided that I like to use a flat top brush for my mineral makeup application. I have one from Meow cosmetics. I liked it, at first, but it sheds like crazy. I can't really find many just looking online. I also think that a synthetic might be better, just because the synthetic kabuki from Lumiere is so good.

What do you think?


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *missG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank, Gina..will wait for your post..some girls here say hey like to use MAC 182, just wanted to know if it's the same...cheers! I have the Mac 101, its a big fluffy powder brush. I would not recommend it, I think there are better brushes for mineral makeup and I am looking for something better.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *missG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maryfitz24, do u prefer this brush to the kabuki?how do u apply your minerals?do u buff it in or just sweep it once?how's the coverage?thanks and sorry soo many questions..lol! Hi MissG. Sorry, just got your post. I used the kabuki for most of the minerals I tried. When I started using Monave, the flat top was recommended. I have since moved on to Lumiere and continue using the flat top.
With the flat top, I swirl and tap off excess just like the kabuki. However, when I apply the minerals (either wet or dry but usually dry), I just sweep it onto my skin. I got that recommendation from Periwinkle sky. For whatever reason, just sweeping it on, my skin looks better. It doesn't look as cakey and looks more natural on me.

That's not to say the kabuki isn't a good brush to use. I just prefer the flat top. I feel as though I have more control of the coverage. I am less likely to overdue on the minerals when I use the flat top.

As for how much, I sometimes use 1 layer other times 2 layers. It depends on what my skin looks like that day. Lately, it's been pretty good (no breakouts) so I use 1 layer. I do not buff at all.

The coverage is medium (I would say) but looks natural. I don't think you will go wrong with using either the flat top or the kabuki. It's all a matter of preference.

Good luck. I hope I answered your questions. Let me know if you want further information.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Christy123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've decided that I like to use a flat top brush for my mineral makeup application. I have one from Meow cosmetics. I liked it, at first, but it sheds like crazy. I can't really find many just looking online. I also think that a synthetic might be better, just because the synthetic kabuki from Lumiere is so good. What do you think?

I use a flat top brush from Monave minerals. I'm not sure if it's the best...it is the only one I've tried. I like it though. No shedding either.....


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a badger flat top. It sheds a tiny bit. Can't help you with the synthetic. I've ordered several synthetic brushes from Lumiere, the flat top being one of them, but they won't be here for a while. I like my current flat top though.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 23, 2007)

why a kabuki gives a better coverage???


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 23, 2007)

The flat top is a more dense brush, I think the coverage is better. I do have the BE baby buki and that is also a dense brush. I put that one aside when I got my flat top. I use my kabuki for my mineral veil. Just personal preference.


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 23, 2007)

i bought one from coastal scents and its the only one i ever tried so far,its great for mmu application,and NO shedding @ all,love it

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bought one from coastal scents and its the only one i ever tried so far,its great for mmu application,and NO shedding @ all,love it forgot to add,the coverage is better than a kabuki ,i had several different kabuki`s and none of them worked like a flat top brush,hope that helps


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've used both the kabuki and flat top brush to apply my minerals. I like the flat top a little better. I like the coverage and the "no buffing". I still use the kabuki at times but much prefer the flat top brush for foundation. For finishing powder, I use MAC 187. same here



i also use flat top brush for foundation and 187 for the finishing powder


----------



## MayFan (Feb 23, 2007)

I would really like to try a good flat top.

It's recommended my Meow, which is the brand I use.

Many of them are just so expensive, and I don't want one of crappy quality. xD


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif forgot to add,the coverage is better than a kabuki ,i had several different kabuki`s and none of them worked like a flat top brush,hope that helps


----------



## missG (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the Mac 101, its a big fluffy powder brush. I would not recommend it, I think there are better brushes for mineral makeup and I am looking for something better. thanks for the info, Gina...will check it out next time i go to MAC..cheers!

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi MissG. Sorry, just got your post. I used the kabuki for most of the minerals I tried. When I started using Monave, the flat top was recommended. I have since moved on to Lumiere and continue using the flat top.
With the flat top, I swirl and tap off excess just like the kabuki. However, when I apply the minerals (either wet or dry but usually dry), I just sweep it onto my skin. I got that recommendation from Periwinkle sky. For whatever reason, just sweeping it on, my skin looks better. It doesn't look as cakey and looks more natural on me.

That's not to say the kabuki isn't a good brush to use. I just prefer the flat top. I feel as though I have more control of the coverage. I am less likely to overdue on the minerals when I use the flat top.

As for how much, I sometimes use 1 layer other times 2 layers. It depends on what my skin looks like that day. Lately, it's been pretty good (no breakouts) so I use 1 layer. I do not buff at all.

The coverage is medium (I would say) but looks natural. I don't think you will go wrong with using either the flat top or the kabuki. It's all a matter of preference.

Good luck. I hope I answered your questions. Let me know if you want further information.

wow!that's a very detailed info, your description is great...i'm waiting for my Monave samples to arrive, and to what i heard, most ladies prefer applying it with the flat top brush, it doesn't look cakey or settle into the fine lines..i only have my kabuki from EDM, and it sheds like CRAZY!!i couldn't decide whether to get the flat top brush or the synthetic brush from Lumiere (no idea which other company makes synthetic ones) cause the kabuki i have seems to react with my sensitive skin...itchy2




and since i live on the other side of the world, still searching for the cheapest flat top brush that i can order, i do need the medium to full coverage...anyway, thanks so much for your help, i'm keeping a copy of it, so i'll know what to do when i do get the brush


----------



## missG (Feb 23, 2007)

which other company make synthetic flat top brushes?i can't use natural ones, makes me itch and develop small rashes...am looking at other options besides Lumiere..anyone can help?


----------



## lilita (Feb 23, 2007)

I read somewhere that the Philosopy flat top brush is great, smaller than most but really soft and synthetic.. has anyone tried this?

I am waiting (impatiently) for my Lumiere Flat top to arrive ... in the meantime am using a cheapie one which doesn't feel very soft.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 24, 2007)

Lilita-

Love the new avatar. You look so lovely in it. You really look good in turquoise colored top. I am awaiting my preorder brushes from Lumiere. Lately I've been using the BE heavenly face brush. It's pretty soft but kind of big for a flat top. BTW, I got some other foundation colors in Lumiere and notice that the colors that aren't golden are lighter. So light-medium neutral is way lighter than light-medium golden. I am thinking for summer I will try medium warm because the medium golden seems a bit more olivey than the light-medium. I tried light-medium warm and could probably wear that too but I think the golden just looks a bit better.


----------



## lilita (Feb 24, 2007)

Hoozey - thank you!



It's actually a bright green dress - Funny that it shows up as turquoise in the photo.

I actually received my Medium Golden and Light Medium golden samples in the mail yesterday and I agree with you the LM golden looks darker than the LM Warm (even though they are both supposed to be the same "depth"). But on its own I think the LM Golden is still a bit pale on me.

The Medium Golden is definitely Olivey.. but when I mix it with the LM warm it works out nicely because the "peach" gives a nice warmth. (I'll have to do the half-face test again with my BF tonight - he thinks I'm nuts what with all this foundation shade testing



) So yes, I think Medium Warm + LM Golden will probably be a nicer less olivey mix.

EDIT/UPDATE: The BF chose "LMGolden" (over "Med Golden +LM Warm") I guess I trust him because he sees me without makeup on more often than anyone else.


----------



## farris2 (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought a face secrets powder brush from Sally's today because it has a flat top.I washed it with Paul Mitchell shampoo and now the brush smells like paint thinner! Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 25, 2007)

thats odd,return it i guess,sally `s has a good return policy


----------



## farris2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah...I hope so,cause I dont plan on putting it on my face.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 25, 2007)

now i m in hk i dont have sally's around me anymore :'( no more savvy for me. but yes return it even tho it might use up some gas just to get there but u have a long time to think about it


----------



## farris2 (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not that far from me. I buy brush cleaner there too,I suppose I should have used that instead of shampoo.I didn't realize I had used all the cleaner.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 25, 2007)

oooh, you may want to return that


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 25, 2007)

That is strange. I have a whole set of face secret brushes and have washed numerous times and never experienced that. I agree with others and say return it.


----------



## Thais (Feb 25, 2007)

Weirdo! It never happened to my brushes... I use cinema secrets brush cleaner and it makes the brushes smell kinda like vanilla.


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah...I hope so,cause I dont plan on putting it on my face.



no way,return that brush somethings wrong with it


----------



## farris2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone,I am going to return it for sure.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought a face secrets powder brush from Sally's today because it has a flat top.I washed it with Paul Mitchell shampoo and now the brush smells like paint thinner! Has this happened to anyone before?



idk about paint thinner but i bought one by apt. 5 and when i washed it it smelled weird. I gave it away. lol


----------



## farris2 (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldnt believe it! And I used a salon shampoo to clean it as I had run out of FS brush cleaner.


----------



## toosazzy (Mar 2, 2007)

i need your feedback. i would like to know when you are shopping for your mineral cosmetics, do you prefer to have more makeup included in the kit or more brushes/accessories/freebies? for example do you think you would be more interseted in a kit that had say 4-5 blushes over a kit that only had 2 blushes but a beautiful 6 pc brush set with case instead?


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you planning on buying brushes or are you asking for your site?


----------



## toosazzy (Mar 2, 2007)

i am not asking for my site at all as i have things of all shapes and sizes, im just curious from a shoppers standpoint. no different then someone asking if they prefer mac over loreal.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 2, 2007)

I am partial to more colors vs. more brushes, especially since I often find a color I wouldn't have picked originally is one I end up like a lot. I am also talking from the standpoint that I have more brushes that I should.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

more choices of foundation...I haven't mastered eye colors yet,so....


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 3, 2007)

I would be partial to a kit that had more makeup as opposed to more brushes. I never buy brushes as a set, and I prefer to have more variation in colors than in brushes.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 3, 2007)

I think I'd rather prefer a kit with variety of makeup colors than brushes, since most brushes that come in kits like that haven't really impressed me much.


----------



## Joliefilleici (Mar 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought a face secrets powder brush from Sally's today because it has a flat top.I washed it with Paul Mitchell shampoo and now the brush smells like paint thinner! Has this happened to anyone before?



No. Take it back.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh I did. Although once it was dry...the smell was gone.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd prefer more makeup, since I already have a variety of brushes. You could let the customer select between the two. Freebies are always great!


----------



## macface (Mar 3, 2007)

I will prefer brushes.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Jane Iredale has a nice flat top, The Handi. If you use minerals daily, it's worth the investment. The brushe will last many years. Retail $39, eBay $23-$25 +S/h.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 3, 2007)

A good flat top brush presses the minerals into the skin with very little effort. They give great coverage. I like the JI Handi Brush.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

I trimmed both my buki brushes yesterday...will see if that was a mistake or not.lol MayFan.....your taste in music is awesome!



I love Queen...(off topic I know)


----------



## lklmail (Mar 3, 2007)

BE has a soft flat top brush called the Heavenly Powder brush. Also there's a flat top Heavenly Blush brush, which I have, but not the powder brush because I like the Handy Buki well enough. I know both these brushes are not as dense as a kabuki, and they are reported to offer a lighter coverage some women prefer.


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 3, 2007)

I really like the Philosopy Airbrush flat top brush. It was $ 25 at Sephora. The head is a bit small so it takes an extra minute to apply the MMU but it is worth it. The brush gives an airbrush effect. I think it is much better than the two kabuki's I have, the EDM Premium and Lumiere synthetic.


----------



## donthate (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I trimmed both my buki brushes yesterday...will see if that was a mistake or not.lol MayFan.....your taste in music is awesome!



I love Queen...(off topic I know) Let us know if you like the flat top version better! I'm thinking of trying a flat top too!


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey guys!

I bought a MAC kabuki brush a few weeks ago to go with all my new mineral makeup. It seems great at first, but quickly started shedding. I would end up with hairs all down my top after putting on my makeup in the morning. Anyway....after several weeks of this, I returned it to the MAC counter.

The new brush I got does the same thing.



Mind you...I have only used it twice so far, and washed it twice, so I still have to wait a while before I can say for sure if it's a cronic shedder. Hehehe. Is this normal though? I mean...I have heard of brushes shedding a little in the begining, but this is ridiculous. For some reason, all the brushes I buy from MAC have been great...except their blush brushes and kabuki brushes. Anyone else notice this? Will it stop, or am I going to be covered with hairs everytime I do my makeup?


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 5, 2007)

hmm, I'm not sure about other people who use the 182 brush, but mine hasn't shed since first couple of times.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Mar 5, 2007)

My MAC kabuki sheds as well. It doesn't shed as much if I apply minerals dry. When I apply them wet, forget it......sheds like mad!

I have since started using a flat top brush and applying my minerals dry. No shedding....Also, I use the MAC 187? (skunk brush) to apply my finishing powder.....no shedding.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 5, 2007)

i think all brushes shed, it doesnt matter the brand. Im sure some brushes dont shed but most do!


----------



## Lynnevans84 (Mar 5, 2007)

You could try the Kabuki from Lumiere. Its really soft and doesnt shed. I totally recommend it.


----------



## elisha24 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah I've had the same problem with the Mac powder brush and the 182



. Every other brush is fine though.


----------



## blueberrycraze (Mar 6, 2007)

I love my SM kabuki better than my BE and MAC Kabuki!


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Mar 6, 2007)

What brush do you guys use to apply your MMU? I have a very large Kabuki that I think will be too large to apply MMU foundation, without getting it everywhere. Would a smaller Kabuki work? Lumiere has a Kabuki for $12.00. Think that would work?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Mar 6, 2007)

I use a flat top brush from Monave to apply my Lumiere minerals. For the finishing powder, I use the MAC skunk brush (I think it's 187).


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 6, 2007)

My MAC 182 sheds like crazy also. Even worse than my BE kabuki.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 6, 2007)

Thais said in a previous post that hers sheds for a while after she first washes it, then it quits. Once she washes it again, it's back to shedding. I just got mine, but when I washed it, I didn't have any shedding at all. Still gotta use it though LOL!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was planning on getting the MAC 182 but considering the price, I got a BE kabuki instead on Ebay for much cheaper, which works fine so far and hasn't shedded much. Every brush is different, some just shed more than others.


----------



## cml (Mar 6, 2007)

> I love BE's Handy Buki Brush, I've tried the Simply Flawless Brush but the Handy Buki Brush is the best. It's a smaller version of the kabuki, but with a longer handle.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 6, 2007)

I use the small kabuki brush that came with the BE starter kit.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 6, 2007)

I tried MMU with the MAC 182 brush and I don't like it, but some girls here love it. I prefer a smaller version or a flat fluffy brush. I haven't tried BE handy buki yet.


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 6, 2007)

I use the Lumiere kabuki and I think it's great


----------



## lklmail (Mar 6, 2007)

I too prefer the BE Handy Buki. I've tried the Flawless Application brush, Baby Buki brush, and regular buki - Handy Buki has them beat, um, hands down. I have the Heavenly Blush Brush which I love for all-over face colors like Warmth &amp; Glee.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 8, 2007)

_*Ladies, nothing sheds like my white powder and white Kabuki brushes from EDM who pack an unimpressive lifetime guarantee. Each time they're replaced they just are replaced with the same shedding type brushes*_.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried the brushes from lily lolo? are they good quality? they only appeal to me because theyre pretty and white, and i love the color white.

basically im trying to find the right kabuki and flat top brush (i think thats what theyre called anyways)

which ones are your favorites? please tell!

*oh and what other products are good from lily lolo? they seem like a good company, not sure what to buy from them if not brushes. what are your favorite products from them? *


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 9, 2007)

I haven't tried the brushes from there yet but I plan to buy the kabuki at least. Their foundation and eye shadows are fantastic, worth trying.


----------



## ladybug2a (Mar 9, 2007)

*I also have not tired the brushes. But the foundation, blushes and eye shadows are fanastic. Great customer service and fast shipping.*


----------



## cynpat2000 (Mar 9, 2007)

Their foundation is my HG. its the first one ive tried that stays the whole day on my oily skin. I love, love , love the golden lilac eyeshadow also. That color is amazing.

And my last order came in from them in under a week and im the US.!! Faster than most US based companies.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 9, 2007)

never tried them


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

im gonna try the foundation and eyeshadows then!

where do you guys get your kabukis? (the good ones!)


----------



## Christy123 (Mar 10, 2007)

The very best kabuki that I've found is a synthetic one from Lumiere. She posted that they are on backorder on her forum. You can get the exact same one at Aubrey Nicole, but it costs a little more there.

The best flat top I've found is from Meow cosmetics. It is a flat top bronzer brush. They have several, but the one I like is the one that is about 40 dollars (I think).

I have the flat top from Monave, the kabuki from EDM, the smashbox #19, and the luscious dome brush from Aromaleigh. And probably a few others.

Christy


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## lilita (Mar 10, 2007)

I love my kabuki from Lumiere! Cute, synthetic, super ultra soft! I have also heard good things about the Philosophy flat top brush.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 10, 2007)

oooh





the lumiere kabuki seems to be a popular one.


----------



## silveria (Mar 10, 2007)

my mac brushes always start shedding whenever I wash them. Maybe something is wrong with the way I wash them.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, I used it for the first time yesterday, and I didn't have a lot of shedding. It didn't shed anything when I washed it like I've had some brushes do. So, I guess I got lucky with mine not shedding a lot?


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 10, 2007)

I have the Lumiere kabuki too. Received it today and I'm in LOVE. So soft and no shedding whatsoever.


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2007)

i have the kabuki brush from ocean mist and it hasn't shed yet. only used it for two days, but still.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 12, 2007)

mine hardly sheds.


----------



## sailalong (Mar 13, 2007)

Whatâ€™s the best fiber optic brush?

I got one from meow and while itâ€™s very nice, Iâ€™m wondering if one of the more upscale ones might give me better performance.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 13, 2007)

ive been wondering myself.


----------



## Thais (Mar 13, 2007)

Fiber optic???


----------



## Christy123 (Mar 13, 2007)

Isn't the skunk or flirt brush the same?

I have the fiber optic from Meow and I like it, but I don't have any other to compare it too.


----------



## Lia (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fiber optic??? I think it's the name they call that brush with 2 colors like MAC 187
I'd say it's MAC 187 the best one (as far as i heard)


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I read a rave for Milan Minerals and the fiber optic brush was mentioned and it wasn't too expensive... $7 if I remember correctly. Worth looking at.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 13, 2007)

someone must have tried the brushes!

the eyeshadows and blushes look so pretty , i cant wait to try them.


----------



## COzawa (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cynpat2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Their foundation is my HG. its the first one ive tried that stays the whole day on my oily skin. I love, love , love the golden lilac eyeshadow also. That color is amazing. And my last order came in from them in under a week and im the US.!! Faster than most US based companies.

How is the quality of LilyLolo different? What are shipping charges like? I am Asian and of medium skin tone.


----------



## COzawa (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I read a rave for Milan Minerals and the fiber optic brush was mentioned and it wasn't too expensive... $7 if I remember correctly. Worth looking at. Thank you Hoozey for the recommendation. 7.00 is a deal!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 13, 2007)

cant seem to find anyone to review the brushes for me


----------



## MindySue (Mar 14, 2007)

i really love my sisters MAC one..but of course i steal it from her when she isnt looking





but i dont see myself spending the 40 something on it.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 14, 2007)

Mineral Basics has a great brush sale. They are deeply discounted because they are supposed to be slightly damaged. 10 piece set for $20 and the 15 piece set for $23. I got the 10 piece set and my brushs were not damaged..

Mineral Basics Nature's Gift to Your Skin


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm another fan of the Lumiere kabuki. I've just ordered "some" samples from LilyLolo, eyeshadows and blushes... some bronzers and foundations lol but no brushes. I'm excited about the samples though I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

the 187. Flirt's doesn't really compare, IMO. I cringe a little when I think that i spent $42 on it, but it really is worth it for how well it applies, and I tell myself it uses less product so I feel better about it. lol


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 14, 2007)

Yep, MAC 187. For some reason, I have 4 of these coming my way wtf


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 14, 2007)

MAC 187! It's the softest brush I have (next to MAC 182) and it's worth every penny imho.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm another fan of the Lumiere kabuki. I've just ordered "some" samples from LilyLolo, eyeshadows and blushes... some bronzers and foundations lol but no brushes. I'm excited about the samples though I've only heard good things about them. be sure to tell me if you like them!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting brushes from LilyLolo as well, they're a lot cheaper than for example Bare Escentuals brushes.


----------



## duhmoms (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't tried the brushes yet, but Lilylolo Eyeshadows are gorgeous, sandy shores, golden lilac are two of my faves.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm thinking about getting brushes from LilyLolo as well, they're a lot cheaper than for example Bare Escentuals brushes. and so much cuter!

Originally Posted by *duhmoms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't tried the brushes yet, but Lilylolo Eyeshadows are gorgeous, sandy shores, golden lilac are two of my faves. golden lilac DOES look beautiful, cant wait to order it.


----------



## coromo (Mar 16, 2007)

I really need some good advice please.

I'm a full time student and don't have a lot of excess money to blow so when I buy it's got to perform and last.

So Back several months ago I bought some EDM Lifetime Guarantee Brushes cause how could I go wrong. Right? Wrong.

They shed so much that they leave tons of hairs on my face, itch, and fly everywhere. Not only do they shed long hairs but even the long hairs are brittle and break and shed into small hairs. I can't use them, and guess what? I can't get customer service to respond to me.

I have emailed them several times and have gone on their board and posted very politely. It never made it past moderation.

Please can somebody give me some advice. How can I either get my money back cause I don't want more of the same shedders or get them to do something. We're talking Lifetime guarantee.

Thanks


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 16, 2007)

I am definitely getting Sandy Shore and Golden Lilac e/s at some stage.


----------



## xkatiex (Mar 16, 2007)

Ive got lily lolo kabuki brush and aload of their foundations and stuff! very good quality




x


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 17, 2007)

You could try writing snail mail to the owner.


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 17, 2007)

It appears they do not offer phone customer service...hm. I would call your credit card company and dispute the amount of the brush if you paid with CC. I'd also send a certified letter (save a copy) to their mailing address explaining that your brush seems to be defective (describe what you have written here) and you'd like a refund/exchange and to please e-mail or call you asap to correct the problem. I can't imagine them being so avoidant of a simple issue like this. Hope that helps!


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shadomere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It appears they do not offer phone customer service...hm. I would call your credit card company and dispute the amount of the brush if you paid with CC. I'd also send a certified letter (save a copy) to their mailing address explaining that your brush seems to be defective (describe what you have written here) and you'd like a refund/exchange and to please e-mail or call you asap to correct the problem. I can't imagine them being so avoidant of a simple issue like this. Hope that helps! *Great advice Shadomere! A certified letter does carry more weight!*


----------



## PaperFlowers (Mar 17, 2007)

Mac 187


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 17, 2007)

That's strange, I emailed their customer service last month asking if I could get a replacement for my kabuki that was shedding really badly, and they responded quickly. I was told they'd send me a prepaid envelope to send the old brush back [for quality control investigation, I guess], and they would send me a new kabuki. Well not long after that I got the new brush in the mail right away, no envelope or anything.

I'm sorry you're having problems, I'm sure this isn't normal, as their customer service has always been really great for me and many others.


----------



## coromo (Mar 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's strange, I emailed their customer service last month asking if I could get a replacement for my kabuki that was shedding really badly, and they responded quickly. I was told they'd send me a prepaid envelope to send the old brush back [for quality control investigation, I guess], and they would send me a new kabuki. Well not long after that I got the new brush in the mail right away, no envelope or anything.
I'm sorry you're having problems, I'm sure this isn't normal, as their customer service has always been really great for me and many others.

Thanks everyone. I did finally get a note today informing me that I would be receiving replacements to be mailed out Monday. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *coromo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone. I did finally get a note today informing me that I would be receiving replacements to be mailed out Monday. Thanks for the advice. Oh good!!


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *coromo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone. I did finally get a note today informing me that I would be receiving replacements to be mailed out Monday. Thanks for the advice. Glad they finally got back to you!


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am having similar problems with their brushes. I ordered their premium kabuki brush, and at first it seemed fabulous. Right after I started using it though, it shed like CRAZY. It still sheds all over the place. I wrote them about this last week Thursday, and still haven't heard back from them about this issue. I guess it's a hit or miss kind of thing.


----------



## coromo (Mar 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sprite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am having similar problems with their brushes. I ordered their premium kabuki brush, and at first it seemed fabulous. Right after I started using it though, it shed like CRAZY. It still sheds all over the place. I wrote them about this last week Thursday, and still haven't heard back from them about this issue. I guess it's a hit or miss kind of thing. Yes. But do contact them again because I did get even another email today stating that my replacements will be shipping. This is very good news that they absolutely will honor the guarantee. It is a shame though because the brushes are such shedders and I keep reading about this on this and other boards from others and this must pose an inconvenience for not only their customers but them too.


----------



## coromo (Mar 20, 2007)

Meow has 2 really good ones. One is synthetic and the other is silk


----------



## katnahat (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi!

I'm new to the site. This is my first post.

I read on the Aubrey Nicole site that synthetic brushes are less likely to shed compared to natural hair brushes. I tried the L'Oreal Bare Naturale first and their brush sheds some. I have no idea if it is natural or synthetic.

The L'Oreal product was good but I want to try an ALL NATURAL product. I just ordered serveral samples from Aubrey Nicole (lists all natural ingredients). I also ordered their "premium" kabuki brush (synthetic). I hope it's good! I will let ya'll know. I should have my order in about 2 days!!


----------



## ALoHa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm so glad that I have a lot of synthetic brushes on order with Lumiere. I agree too that the synthetic kabuki's are much softer than the natural hair brushes and they shed less.


----------



## icecookies (Mar 23, 2007)

A friend gave me one from Milan minerals and it works as good as MAC's! I looked on their website and it's only $7. Makes me want to cry when I think of what I spent on my MAC!


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 23, 2007)

I've never heard of a brush being called fiber optic - but when I hear that term I think of something totally different.


----------



## togal (Mar 23, 2007)

MAC 187....I use it for blush and highlighters.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 23, 2007)

I own both the Essence of Beauty, which is hard to find and the pencil sized version from Milan Minerals. The EOB is a wood handled dupe of the MAC 187 and does an excellent job! If you can locate one, it sells for about $10.00.


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 23, 2007)

What exactly does a fiber optic makeup brush mean? Are they just for minerals? How are they different from a synthetic or non-synthetic makeup brush?


----------



## COzawa (Mar 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What exactly does a fiber optic makeup brush mean? Are they just for minerals? How are they different from a synthetic or non-synthetic makeup brush?




It's a brush whose bristles are made of long spindle-like synthetic fibers instead of densely compacted animal hairs. Anyway the construction of the brushes fibers is designed to allow it to pick up less product thereby giving a lighter application that is useful for applying makeup in light layers instead of more densely as when using a standard blush brush. You know how it goes, just another marketing "must have" thing to rake in more dough!



As if women and cosmetic artists didn't apply these very same cosmetics in "light layers" prior to the invention of

*(((((((THE FIBER OPTIC BRUSH)))))))*


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 23, 2007)

A fiber optic brush has multi-level, synthetic and natural hair. The longer hair is less dense which allows you to pick up a very minute amount of product. It's very handy and applies your product with a feather touch. Some here use them to apply liquid foundation. I use mine to apply finishing touch items such as luminizers and blush. It gives the most natural appearance with minerals and traditional MU!

The most well known is the MAC 187:

M·A·C Cosmetics | Search Results


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 25, 2007)

I absolutely love the small one that I got from Milan minerals. I haven't used a regular brush for blushes since receiving that one. It was only $7.00 bucks too! I also have 1 by Essence of Beauty and it's great too. In fact this week Milan minerals is giving away a free fiber optic brush with the purchase of their "cheeky collection" You get 3 blushes and a free fiber optic brush. Excellent deal and her blushes are the most beautiful that I've used yet! They can double as all over colors too depending on how lightly you apply them. They also work excellently as eyeshadows and lip colors. BTW, the blush sizes for this sale are 20 grams. If you've ever used milan's products you know that they are intense and last! 3 of Milan's blushes should set you for the duration





Cheeky Baby blush set


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 27, 2007)

when your brushes are freshly washed, do you find it applies your MMU sooo horribly?! when i use it to apply UD's surreal skin, it looks like i've applied nothing.

i paid $42 for my friggin' [MAC] brush. you'd think it'd be perfect all around.

any tips?

sorry. i just had to vent.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 27, 2007)

i know this is not your first time with a kabuki...so I know that it cannot be technique, maybe it is the material in the brush, different material different results?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 27, 2007)

When my brushes are dirty, or used a few times first, it always applies more colour. I don't know if that's what's happening to yours.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know this is not your first time with a kabuki...so I know that it cannot be technique, maybe it is the material in the brush, different material different results? no because before it was washed, it applied my makeup flawlessly





Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When my brushes are dirty, or used a few times first, it always applies more colour. I don't know if that's what's happening to yours. yep! that's how it works, but it gets me so angry i gotta use it a few times til i get what i want!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Bummer, try massaging it with a clean hands. Some of your natural oils should help.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bummer, try massaging it with a clean hands. Some of your natural oils should help. i'll give that a try. thanks!!!


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah! I know what you mean and the culprit was my soap!! If I wash my brushes with mild shampoo, I have no problems. But then I tried using my Dove soap bar and it was like the bristles were plastic. They would not pick up hardly anything. After a few days it got a little better but I'm never washing them in harsher soap again.


----------



## GuessWho (Mar 27, 2007)

I hate washing brushes..sometimes i feel that they've changed after washing and not like how i bought them and used them at the first time..dont know what to do



but they have to be washed!


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel your pain Jen. My MAC 182 kabuki was the most perfect lil brush ever...until I washed it!


----------



## icecookies (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bummer, try massaging it with a clean hands. Some of your natural oils should help. Excellent idea! Thanks.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Mar 27, 2007)

I love my kabuki.. Its perfect in every way. And the plus is it was only 14$ shipped.

I got a pink bristled one from essential beauty supplies. It doesnt shed or anything and applies my MMU great. Ive only had it a couple weeks but its way better than the sheddy, Everyday minerals one that ive got.


----------



## Momo (Mar 27, 2007)

This happens to me too and I followed someone else's advice on wrapping a small rubber band around it to make it sort of denser.


----------



## blondie36 (Mar 28, 2007)

the same thing happened to my mac 182,i sold it and bought the alima flat top kabuki(love it) now i use a baby wipe to clean it,never had that promblem again,hope that helps you


----------



## 18et (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe its the soap/shampoo you're using? That happens with hair too, some silicones would probably make the brush more sticky (but shiny.. good for human hair.. not for brushes). Are you using Baby Shampoo, or a pH Soap formula?


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cynpat2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love my kabuki.. Its perfect in every way. And the plus is it was only 14$ shipped.I got a pink bristled one from essential beauty supplies. It doesnt shed or anything and applies my MMU great. Ive only had it a couple weeks but its way better than the sheddy, Everyday minerals one that ive got.

That one is a shedder that just will not stop! I'm so sick of the EDM kabuki that I don't know what to do. what a mess it makes. so I've seen thos pink ones and they are good huh? thanks.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good luck Jen,I hope that helps.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for your replies, everyone!

Originally Posted by *Shadomere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ah! I know what you mean and the culprit was my soap!! If I wash my brushes with mild shampoo, I have no problems. But then I tried using my Dove soap bar and it was like the bristles were plastic. They would not pick up hardly anything. After a few days it got a little better but I'm never washing them in harsher soap again. i use baby shampoo, though. what do you think?

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This happens to me too and I followed someone else's advice on wrapping a small rubber band around it to make it sort of denser. i do that already, but still





Originally Posted by *18et* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe its the soap/shampoo you're using? That happens with hair too, some silicones would probably make the brush more sticky (but shiny.. good for human hair.. not for brushes). Are you using Baby Shampoo, or a pH Soap formula? baby shampoo! what do you mean by ph soap formula? examples? i need a new one!


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Jen!

I think you read my mind cause I was going to ask the same question! After I wash my kabuki, it always seems that it does not pick up the minerals as well. Its like it just pushes it into the air and they never really get up in the brush! It totally sucks!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BEgirliegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Jen!I think you read my mind cause I was going to ask the same question! After I wash my kabuki, it always seems that it does not pick up the minerals as well. Its like it just pushes it into the air and they never really get up in the brush! It totally sucks!

yep! that's exactly what happens. maybe i'll just keep cleaning it with the spray instead of deep cleaning with baby shampoo. it doesn't make me break out or anything.


----------



## Shadomere (Mar 29, 2007)

I use Suave shampoo. Cheap and does the job well!






I think when brushes don't pick up minerals, the natural oils are being stripped and drying them out (like what SLS does to our hair). Although, that might just be for natural brushes. I don't know about synthetic ones.


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the same thing happened to my mac 182,i sold it and bought the alima flat top kabuki(love it) now i use a baby wipe to clean it,never had that promblem again,hope that helps you



Baby wipes is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

ive never washed my kabuki. i take it and swirl it around on a damp towel just to get the last color out.


----------



## triol (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi there !

New to this forum, and been reading up for a couple of days and getting a lot of info, I appreciate that.

I've only started using MMU these last four months or so, and I'm still working my way through the jungle of brands, and have also considered making my own makeup. I have found several great matches, but nothing ... perfect *s* so I'll still luxuriate in the adventure of trying to find what I am looking for, and maybe give the home-made-thing a try. This treasure-hunt is addictive ...

I was wondering what you people use for cleaning your brushes ? I use Dr Bronner's soap, which is the same shampoo I use for my dreadlocks *s*. Works great, and when rubbing the brushes on the white bar I can clearly see when they are absolutely clean. I clean them every two weeks or so. A friend of mine claims she uses conditioner, but sheesh: they are brushes, not poodles ... Right ?

Anyway: a hello to everyone from Sweden, nice being here, and pleased to meet y'all !!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello there, welcome!!!

I'm using MAC brush cleanser right now, but many ladies here use baby shampoo or clarifying shampoo and heard it works great!

I don't usually condition my brushes because I thought it wasn't necessary but some of my brushes were starting to feel rough. So I just conditioned my brushes for the first time the other day, and they were much softer!


----------



## DymondButterfly (Apr 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *triol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was wondering what you people use for cleaning your brushes ? I use Dr Bronner's soap, which is the same shampoo I use for my dreadlocks *s*. Works great, and when rubbing the brushes on the white bar I can clearly see when they are absolutely clean. I clean them every two weeks or so. A friend of mine claims she uses conditioner, but sheesh: they are brushes, not poodles ... Right ?
Anyway: a hello to everyone from Sweden, nice being here, and pleased to meet y'all !!

Pleased to meet you too!

Which of the Dr Bronner's soaps do you use? I've been thinking of trying the baby one on my brushes. I currently use a cheap baby shampoo which is working just fine, but I want something with less "stuff" in it.


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 3, 2007)

I actually wash them with hair conditioner because when I was washing my brushes with soap they were starting to feel rough and someone suggested washing my brushes with hair conditioner and that keeps them really soft.

I use an inexpensive light brand too like VO5 or White Rain Extra Body.


----------



## triol (Apr 3, 2007)

DymondButterfly.... I actually prefer the bars before the liquid soap, and I equally like Peppermint, Lavender and Almond. They all smell real nice, and take away a bit of the ... wet fur-smell from my kabuki *s*. I haven't tried the Baby Mild yet.

Looks like I will have to try treating my brushes like a poodle and try out using conditioner after all, I'm curious now *s*.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 4, 2007)

shampoo.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

i'm so afraid to mess up some of my more expensive brushes, so i use some cosmetic brush cleaner i picked up at the beauty supply and it keeps them really soft.


----------



## DymondButterfly (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually wash them with hair conditioner because when I was washing my brushes with soap they were starting to feel rough and someone suggested washing my brushes with hair conditioner and that keeps them really soft.
I use an inexpensive light brand too like VO5 or White Rain Extra Body.

Washing them in hair conditioner doesn't cause breakouts? I'm so afraid to try this thinking the oiliness/greasiness of hair conditioner would cause me to break out. 
I'm guessing this doesn't cause breakouts or you wouldn't keep doing it though, huh?


----------



## Jessica (Apr 4, 2007)

I use a brush cleaner from Lumene. It's pretty cheap. i got it at CVS. I also had one from BE


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 4, 2007)

welcome to MuT.

i use baby shampoo.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 4, 2007)

I use shampoo


----------



## MindySue (Apr 4, 2007)

shampoo it smells so good for a while after


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 4, 2007)

I wouldnt use conditioner just because i dont think conditioner cleans anything. Sometimes i use face wash. I know antibacterial soap sucks, well atleat the one i have.


----------



## donthate (Apr 4, 2007)

I use a facial cleanser: Clean&amp;Clear Foaming Cleanser for Sensitive Skin. Cheap and really effective but not super harsh since it's for sensitive skin.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Shampoo or brush cleaner


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 4, 2007)

Redken All Soft shampoo for me.


----------



## J092502D (Apr 4, 2007)

Baby shampoo with conditioner.


----------



## tothemax (Apr 4, 2007)

For the eye shadow, powder, blush brushes, ususally i just shampoo, the clarifying kind and avoid the moisturizing or the one that mixed with conditioner as I think it might leave residues on to my brushes.

For the foundation brushes, I often find that shampoo just won't take off everything so i use make up remover for foudation brushes


----------



## Min (Apr 4, 2007)

I use Dr. Bronner's LAVENDER Castile Soap. I fill a little bowl with water then add a few drops of the soap &amp; swish my brush around rinse then lay it to dry. Takes out more makeup than any commercial brush cleaner I have ever used &amp; my brushes smell nice afterwards. Oh &amp; its way cheaper than brush cleaner


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 4, 2007)

I use dishwashing liquid=)


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DymondButterfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Washing them in hair conditioner doesn't cause breakouts? I'm so afraid to try this thinking the oiliness/greasiness of hair conditioner would cause me to break out. 
I'm guessing this doesn't cause breakouts or you wouldn't keep doing it though, huh?





I make sure I rinse really well. If you read some hair message boards, some ladies wash their hair with conditioner only, they call it CO. I have done that too. Certain conditioners have some cleansing agents. Once in a great while I use soap too, but most of the time I use conditioner. I don't want rough feeling brushes.


----------



## Midgard (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome! I also use MAC brush cleanser!


----------



## DymondButterfly (Apr 4, 2007)

I ordered some Dr. Bronner's lavendar. I love that scent and you've all convinced me to give it a try!


----------



## cml (Apr 4, 2007)

I just use whatever facial cleanser I'm using at the moment.


----------



## alyssaeve (Apr 4, 2007)

I use baby shampoo


----------



## roguewench (Apr 4, 2007)

**Hello Sweden** Like the others, I use baby shampoo.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 8, 2007)

Woohoo! I got the email today saying it was shipped. I've been waiting about a month or atleast it feels that long. Finally something other than my piece of crap mini one that I got from oceanmist with my sample kit.

HOORAY. Just had to post.


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 8, 2007)

I heard so much about this brush, let us know how you like it when you get it please


----------



## farris2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes,please do.I'm looking to buy a new one.


----------



## Chrystia (Apr 8, 2007)

I had almost forgotten I had ordered one until I got that e-mail notice. I'm super excited though. My kabuki is in terrible shape right now, jsut shedding all over my faced and everything. I'll be sure to post a review once I get it!


----------



## togal (Apr 8, 2007)

Great news hellomindy.

I also got my email notification for my kabukis too. There are some brushes that she hasn't received yet (ie. long handle kabuki, 8 -pc brush set) so those haven't been shipped yet.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 8, 2007)

Post reviews once you get it, I have heard good things about Lumieres , I would get one but I just got a pink bristled one from essential beauty supplies and love it so much. So im happy with mine for right now.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 8, 2007)

I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet. I have the kabuki coming, 2 long handled kabukis, the buffer, the 8 piece set and an e/s buffer brush. I saw they were starting to ship out but figure I'd be waiting since my whole batch probably wasn't all in.


----------



## triol (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking forward to a review, I've been having my eyes on one of those.


----------



## lilita (Apr 8, 2007)

hellomindy, you will LOVE the lumiere kabuki! It's so so soft.

I got a shipping notice for the 8pc brush set + flat top... Can't wait!


----------



## farris2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Are those brushes synthetic? I cant remember


----------



## lilita (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, all synthetic.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 9, 2007)

yay!


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 9, 2007)

I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet - I ordered the baby buki, guess they're taking longer...can't wait for them to arrive though!!!


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 9, 2007)

I haven't gotten my notice yet, but I know that part of my order is in the boxes that are being held up in customs. I ordered:

3 long handle kabuki's

2 blush brushes

3 dual smudge brushes (can't remember if this is the right name)

1 flat top

I'm really anxious to try the synthetic brushes and see how they compare to my other brushes.


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Apr 9, 2007)

Has anyone ordered from here Makeup Brushes : Face Brushes

I'm looking at the Long handled kabuki, the pink kabuki, the ultimate buffer brush and was just hoping to get some opinions. Thanks


----------



## farris2 (Apr 9, 2007)

Never have but will have a look


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 9, 2007)

I haven't tried any of those brushes but I have thought about ordering before. Many of the gals over at the Mineral Makeup Mania forum (delphi forums) do order the brushes. You may want to search those boards for opinions. Sounds pretty positive though. Those brushes look gorgeous. I was looking at the fiber optic brush last week but decided to order one from Meow since I was placing an order there anyway.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 9, 2007)

stashblaster-your package is in customs? Are you not in the states? That sounds like a great haul though!


----------



## farris2 (Apr 9, 2007)

I wonder why squirrel brushes are sooo $


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 9, 2007)

They were shipping from China and 3 of the 5 boxes got tied up in customs. Like Stashblaster, I think much of my order is held up. I am so excited/anxious to try them. Lucky you, to all those getting those notices.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 10, 2007)

I got mine today! I was so excited! It's soooo soft, I sat there for like an hour brushing it against my cheek and it put me in a trance. i havent even used it yet and i love it!


----------



## lilita (Apr 10, 2007)

I got my Lumiere brush set today





8pc set + Case + flat-top.

They are all so soft and gorgeous!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got mine today! I was so excited! It's soooo soft, I sat there for like an hour brushing it against my cheek and it put me in a trance. i havent even used it yet and i love it! I am so JEALOUS (but happy for you) I still haven't gotten my shipping notice... sigh. I can't wait.


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll have to read up on this one. I'm as addicted to good brushes as good makeup!


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 10, 2007)

wow thank you for update!


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi

I use my hair shampoo or I use liquid tea tree soap. I like using tea tree spray in between washings to help sanitize. This works nice on combs &amp; hairbrushes too. Like others have mentioned, I also like to use a bit of condioner now &amp; then to help soften them.


----------



## Chrystia (Apr 10, 2007)

Ohmigosh! I got my pre buy kabuki yesterday in the mail. I used it this morning, and I am never getting a different kabuki again. It's so amazing and soft, the coverage was perfect, no shedding, and it was so easy to buff! My foundation has never looked so natural! And to think I only paid $10 including the shipping! Keep an eye out for Lumiere's next prebuy sale to those looking for a kabuki, that is the one for me!


----------



## lilita (Apr 10, 2007)

I know!! isn't it wonderful? I received my pre-buy brush set yesterday along with the flat-top. OMG, I never thought a flat-top could feel so soft and luxurious. I think i love this more than her kabuki.

I so enjoyed applying my make up this morning


----------



## Michee (Apr 10, 2007)

Good news is good to hear. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Thais (Apr 10, 2007)

How does it compare to MAC 182, do you know?


----------



## MindySue (Apr 10, 2007)

i love it!!! i applied it today and everything just seemed smoother. my face was sososo soft afterwards and it wasnt like that with the cheap one. i couldnt poke myself in the eye either, lol! i remember accidently poking myself with the mini and it hurt like heck and my eyes watered. but even if i tried i doubt it would even hurt my eyes! not a rough spot on it. im in love


----------



## MindySue (Apr 10, 2007)

i got mine too! which has it's own thread lurking here. im in love with it! i spent like an hour sweeping it across my cheeks before i even used it with mmu. it was so soft!!! my face looks smoother and feels softer now too.

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know!! isn't it wonderful? I received my pre-buy brush set yesterday along with the flat-top. OMG, I never thought a flat-top could feel so soft and luxurious. I think i love this more than her kabuki.
I so enjoyed applying my make up this morning





darn! now i gotta get the flattop too!!!


----------



## Min (Apr 10, 2007)

I ordered the long handled one but am still waiting for it. I cant wait to try it.


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 10, 2007)

I received one brush out of nine yesterday. I thought was a little weird. I would have thought that my whole order would be shipped together to save money on shipping. Anyway, gave it to daughter number 3.


----------



## ciggz (Apr 10, 2007)

im very curious about this. can u guys tell me where you ordered it from  tnks a bunch!!!


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ciggz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



im very curious about this. can u guys tell me where you ordered it from  tnks a bunch!!!



Lumiere had a special where you prepaid for brushes before they were manufactured in China. This occurred in Jan/Feb I think and the brushes are now arriving. We had to prepay, but that made the brushes very reasonable price wise. I think I've read that she does do pre-buy every so often. This is my first pre-buy order though. Once she sells all the brushes, she takes the pre-buy special off her site.
Lumiere Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup


----------



## icecookies (Apr 10, 2007)

Same here, Baby Shampoo.


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know!! isn't it wonderful? I received my pre-buy brush set yesterday along with the flat-top. OMG, I never thought a flat-top could feel so soft and luxurious. I think i love this more than her kabuki.
I so enjoyed applying my make up this morning





Hi Lilita,
How would you compare the Lumiere flat top to the Philophy? I received my Lumiere flat top but I have not used it yet. It seemed about the same size to me in the plastic wrap. I'm interested to hear how you like it and any differences between the two.


----------



## icecookies (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't wait to get mine! Everything from Lumiere is always at excellent!


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 10, 2007)

That's great, I'm in the hunt for a synthetic brush. I was going to get the Philosophy brush the other day but it's so tiny! I don't know, but it looks so nice. I don't think I can go wrong on a Lumiere brush though, it's so cheap


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 10, 2007)

I have Lumiere's kabuki, not from the pre-buy though. It has the silver ferrule. It's so soft, I love it, it's all that I use for foundation now





Seeing all these rave reviews for the new brushes is making me really want to get the 8 piece set and the flat top, since I've never had a flat top before! I hope they're put back on the site eventually.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 10, 2007)

Glad u found a brush that u love!!


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 10, 2007)

*Question #1*

So I've FINALLY decided to POSSIBLY order something online (kabuki being the first thing I order I suppose). So I've read some reviews already, but what do you think? Which is better and why, pros and cons. Personally I want the edm premium kabuki because it's white so I can see if I'm cleaning all my other brushes properly. Also It has a regular handle unlike the lumiere which seems to be thicker. But I've heard that lumiere is pretty good while edm has some mixed reviews.

*Question #2*

Also, since most of you are use to buying makeup online, which do you think would be cheaper to ship to Canada (just the kabuki, and maybe free samples if I choose EDM). Lumiere kabuki is $14 with free shipping (I think) and EDM is $12 with shipping costs. Keep in mind that EDM is in Texas, and Lumiere is in New York. Any guesses would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all you lovely people/makeup addicts


----------



## haly (Apr 11, 2007)

I use "Dr Bronner's Magic Soaps" or sometimes dishwashing liquid.


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 11, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## suzizack (Apr 11, 2007)

[i use Pink, an artist brush cleaner I got at Hobby Lobby.[/i]


----------



## haly (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, nice to hear





My pre-buy brushes(Flat Top) are now on the way...could be in the sky?


----------



## togal (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the EDM premium kabuki and have been using it for about 6 months. I like it and it provides great coverage and finish but it sheds like crazy. I know several ladies here have also complained about the massive amount of shedding they get. That is the reason why I ordered the kabuki and long handled kabuki (2 of each) from Lumiere. Haven't received my orders yet but hoping these will replace the EDM.

I agree with liking white brushes because I like to see if I'm cleaning them enough too. The EDM is goat hair while the Lumiere is synthetic so the LUmiere will take longer to dry.

For shipping to Canada, I would think the Lumiere kabuki would be cheaper than the EDM with shipping. I haven't ordered recently from EDM but I think shipping would be at least $7.00 or more to Canada if they use Priority Mail. Lumiere is really a deal because shipping is included in the prices.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldnt use conditioner just because i dont think conditioner cleans anything. Sometimes i use face wash. I know antibacterial soap sucks, well atleat the one i have. Ever heard of the "conditioner only" method of hair washing? Works like a charm, and it sure does clean!! OF course you wouldn't use a supergreasy condition for it, but those light ones like V05 or suave work really well. However, in order to really prevent bacteria from growing in the brushes I'd use some shampoo or facial cleanser occasionally. I'd definitely go with the mildest one possible though, a baby shampoo or a hydrating one or one of those herbal shampoo or facial soap bars.


----------



## ciggz (Apr 11, 2007)

oh i see. well i checked out the site and it's $14. i guess it's a good deal considering the rave reviews I've read about it  thanks for the info

Originally Posted by *stashblaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lumiere had a special where you prepaid for brushes before they were manufactured in China. This occurred in Jan/Feb I think and the brushes are now arriving. We had to prepay, but that made the brushes very reasonable price wise. I think I've read that she does do pre-buy every so often. This is my first pre-buy order though. Once she sells all the brushes, she takes the pre-buy special off her site.
Lumiere Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup


----------



## lilita (Apr 11, 2007)

I recommend the Lumiere kabuki! I have the EDM premium kabuki too - it's very soft and fluffy but it sheds! the Lumiere one is much nicer and better quality IMO.


----------



## lilita (Apr 11, 2007)

gina - I prefer the Lumiere FT by far! The philo brush is really cute but it's so small, and the hairs are so short and densely packed it takes longer to apply foundation and more brushing/buffing --- not that it's a huge issue but I prefer to get the job done fast




I now understand what is meant by "sweeping" on foundation with a flat top... the Lumiere brush is perfect for this!


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ciggz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh i see. well i checked out the site and it's $14. i guess it's a good deal considering the rave reviews I've read about it  thanks for the info Just stay tuned to this board. Everyone has different favorites and the sales and special deals will usually get posted. We like to spread the joy!


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 11, 2007)

thx for the heads up. Lumiere seems to be the way to go.

Also, can someone who has the lumiere kabuki brush and any of their empty loose powder jars tell me the diameters or how big they are?


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Chrystia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohmigosh! I got my pre buy kabuki yesterday in the mail. I used it this morning, and I am never getting a different kabuki again. It's so amazing and soft, the coverage was perfect, no shedding, and it was so easy to buff! My foundation has never looked so natural! And to think I only paid $10 including the shipping! Keep an eye out for Lumiere's next prebuy sale to those looking for a kabuki, that is the one for me! how large would you say the kabuki is? the diameter of the base handle? and the length of the brush from base to tip of hairs?


----------



## nikkiz. (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so excited to get my own flat-top and long-handled kabuki. The flat-tops were the ones shipped to my end first and still waiting for the package.


----------



## Christy123 (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet either, Hoozey. I ordered the flat top and the mini (baby) buki. I know we'll get them soon, though!

Christy


----------



## farris2 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying their brushes!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 11, 2007)

I ordered during the pre-sale, but if I like them, I would like to order more. Will it be available again?


----------



## farris2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like a must buy!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 11, 2007)

Poop! I should have ordered the kabuki too! Is the buffer brush the flat top or is that another brush?



Will they have the pre-buy again? Or even at regular price?


----------



## farris2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks as though Lumiere is the one to get


----------



## princessmich (Apr 11, 2007)

I also placed an order with Lumiere a few days ago for a kabuki.........can't wait for It to arrive....lol


----------



## Chrystia (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sunny101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how large would you say the kabuki is? the diameter of the base handle? and the length of the brush from base to tip of hairs?



The handle base is a little over an inch. And the bristles extend an inch and half above the handle. 
I've never used a MAC 182 so I can't compare. I've used a kabuki from BE and one from Laura Hutton. The Laura Hutton was scratchy with zero coverage. So I've used BE for the past two years. But Lumiere's not only is much softer, I got better coverage with less layers, and it looked less cakey.

This was the second time I've seen LUmiere's prebuy special with the brushes, so i imagine they will do another sale again eventually, we'll just need to keep out eyes open, because I'm definitely ordering extras next time. But for those interseted in here and now, I just checked their site and even without the prebuy special its only $14.00 for a kabuki brush and Lumiere doens't have shipping costs if I remember correctly.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Chrystia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The handle base is a little over an inch. And the bristles extend an inch and half above the handle. 
I've never used a MAC 182 so I can't compare. I've used a kabuki from BE and one from Laura Hutton. The Laura Hutton was scratchy with zero coverage. So I've used BE for the past two years. But Lumiere's not only is much softer, I got better coverage with less layers, and it looked less cakey.

This was the second time I've seen LUmiere's prebuy special with the brushes, so i imagine they will do another sale again eventually, we'll just need to keep out eyes open, because I'm definitely ordering extras next time. But for those interseted in here and now, I just checked their site and even without the prebuy special its only $14.00 for a kabuki brush and Lumiere doens't have shipping costs if I remember correctly.

thanks for the info Chrystia, funny cuz I was wondering how the size compares to the BE full coverage kabuki...assuming its about the same size.


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know! I need a better kabuki!


----------



## orangepix (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi! First post... yey





Has anyone tried cleaning/sanitizing their makeup brushes with hydrogen peroxide? I've read about it somewhere before but I couldnt seem to get any info on it by googling.


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use the MAC brush cleanser...


----------



## take-me-away (Apr 11, 2007)

i use soap


----------



## gina2328 (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gina - I prefer the Lumiere FT by far! The philo brush is really cute but it's so small, and the hairs are so short and densely packed it takes longer to apply foundation and more brushing/buffing --- not that it's a huge issue but I prefer to get the job done fast




I now understand what is meant by "sweeping" on foundation with a flat top... the Lumiere brush is perfect for this! Lilita,
Glad to hear this! The Lumiere head looked small to me so I thought it might be the same as the Philo brush. I can't wait to try it out now. Thanks.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Christy123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet either, Hoozey. I ordered the flat top and the mini (baby) buki. I know we'll get them soon, though!Christy

I actually received my kabuki yesterday without a shipping notice. I actually did all my brushes in 3 orders and I know some must be in the boxes that got held up. I am so impressed with how soft the kabuki is! I can't wait to use it.


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't even gotten a notice yet, boo hoo. I ordered 3 different brushes, hope they show up soon!


----------



## halzer (Apr 11, 2007)

I received my kabuki today after buying it pre-order last month. Its is easily the best, most softest kabuki I have ever used. It even makes my EDM premium feel like wire wool in comparison.

I applied my MMU with the lumiere kabuki and it was soooo soft against my skin. I found myself swirling it more than necessary over my cheeks because it left so soft. LOL!

I also like the thick, solid heavy handle, that is slightly longer than the handles of other kabukis I have, and I like that because you can get a good hold of it when applying your MMU.

I dont get on with Lumiere MMU...but their kabuki is my HG!!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2007)

So I originally got the starter kit for my bare minerals. It comes with the flawless face brush, concealer brush, &amp; handy buki brush.

So the concealer brush is totally great. The flawless face brush did not give me enough coverage, so I use it for my blush (cuz I am in need of a blush brush) &amp; so I was using the handy buki brush. It's so stiff &amp; actually somewhat painful. Then I read on their website that it's designed for small areas on the face.

So I started looking at the full coverage buki, &amp; this is also what my stepdaughter uses &amp; she loves it. So I went on ebay &amp; got a full coverage buki (1/2price I might add!) &amp; it came yesterday, so I tried it out this morning. I have to say I love, love, love this brush. So soft &amp; blends so well! I am so pleased I got it &amp; if I had paid full price it would be soooo worth it!


----------



## Bea (Apr 11, 2007)

I have this brush too, but I hate it. It sheds soooo much. I just use a regular brush. Most of the time though I mix my mpowder in with my moisturizer. Glad you are having better luck with it than me!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2007)

the flawless face brush &amp; the handy buki brush shed really bad for me, but not the full coverage kabuki brush, no shedding at all.


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't see why you can't use the handy buki for your face. On the BE website, it does state that you can use it all over the face but it's beneficial for the small areas of the face. I actually bought a baby buki for applying foundation. The baby buki is more compact, hence more dense. I used it for a few weeks, then decided to buy a flat-top. I still use the baby buki every day but I now use it to apply my powdered primer. But glad to hear that you're also loving the full coverage kabuki. Nothing worse than buying something and it doesn't measure up to your expectations.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2007)

I clean mine daily in rubbing alcohol. I have very oily skin &amp; the rubbing alcohol removes every trace of oil &amp; removes the makeup very well as well. And it's super cheap.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure you "can" use it for your face, but I didn't like it at all, very scratchy &amp; painful &amp; shed everywhere.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 11, 2007)

i would NEVER use peroxide on my brushes. you will strip away the hair cuticles from your brushes and turn them into a dry brittle mess!!!

think of what happens to your hair when you bleach it. now imagine doing that to your brushes.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm glad you like it!

I use MAC 182 and haven't looked back on BE kabuki since, lol!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 11, 2007)

I bought the IsaDora kabuki not too long ago and I like it. The MAC one was way too pricey for me, 45 bucks!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought the IsaDora kabuki not too long ago and I like it. The MAC one was way too pricey for me, 45 bucks! yep, it's the same price here.thanks for the thread, i just saw them on the french sephora website yesterday, and was wondering how good they were.


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know if I should get their 30/12g jar or 20/4g jar. Can someone please tell me how big they are (measurements of the height of the jar and across the top)?


----------



## fickledpink (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't tried the Lumiere but I have the EDM and it sheds like crazy!

I wish I had ordered Lumiere's prebuy brushes


----------



## princessmich (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't tried the Lumiere but I have the EDM and it sheds like crazy! 
I wish I had ordered Lumiere's prebuy brushes





I ordered the Lumiere brush since It has received good reviews. Hope I fall in love with It too...lol


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 11, 2007)

I like badger brushes. Much softer &amp; a bigger brushhead than most other kabukis. I also like flat top brush. ID's kabuki is a bit stiffer &amp; some days it bothers me. Most kabukis &amp; flat tops shed a lot in the beginning because they are much denser than 'regular' brushes. But the shedding does stop. I washed mine several times that helped speed up the process for me. For eyes my fav is crescent chisel fluff. It is shaped to the curve of the eyelid &amp; is great for all over color application or can apply 2 colors at once.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 11, 2007)

The buki brush worked really well for me. It was definately cheaper than the MAC 182! lol, but either way I think brushes shed one way or another regardless of the brand...bummer :S


----------



## farris2 (Apr 11, 2007)

The full coverage kabuki will shed once it has been cleaned.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the Kabuki Brush. Besides using it to apply minerals, I use one to apply my bronzer.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 11, 2007)

I use the handy buki everyday, and I don't find it scratchy at all, and it hardly ever ever sheds.


----------



## citystyle360 (Apr 12, 2007)

I use the handi buki also, but I think I like the flat top brush better, I think it's called the heavenly face brush.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 12, 2007)

ditto!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The full coverage kabuki will shed once it has been cleaned. I've already cleaned mine &amp; it's still not shedding.........


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 12, 2007)

I have both the EDM Premium and the Lumiere kabukis. The Lumiere is better, by far! Its synthetic bristles are much, much softer and don't irritate my skin at all like the natural hair on EDM's does. My original EDM kabuki shed like crazy so I got a replacement but that still sheds just as much




I love my Lumiere kabuki enough that I don't even care to ask for another EDM replacement, so I just use that one for finishing powder, LOL.


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 12, 2007)

I just ordered the luminere brush. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## princessmich (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have both the EDM Premium and the Lumiere kabukis. The Lumiere is better, by far! Its synthetic bristles are much, much softer and don't irritate my skin at all like the natural hair on EDM's does. My original EDM kabuki shed like crazy so I got a replacement but that still sheds just as much



I love my Lumiere kabuki enough that I don't even care to ask for another EDM replacement, so I just use that one for finishing powder, LOL. rejectstar,
I'm so glad to hear that you're enjoying your Lumiere Kabuki. Now I don't feel like I made a mistake placing that order....lol I hope I receive It by next week.


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princessmich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif rejectstar,
I'm so glad to hear that you're enjoying your Lumiere Kabuki. Now I don't feel like I made a mistake placing that order....lol I hope I receive It by next week.





Oh, it was no mistake don't worry! I'm 99% sure you'll love it


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey girls!

I was just wondering what is the difference between a kakuki and a flat top brush? I have a kabuki now but I am looking into getting a higher quality brush. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 12, 2007)

My BE Kabuki is terrible for shedding! I am glad it works for you though. I found another kabuki that works well for me. Everytime I use the BE one I am picking hairs off of my face!


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 13, 2007)

as the name suggest, the top is flat instead of rounded like the kabuki. Some people feel that the flat top brush gives better coverage than the kabuki and applies mmu better. I personally have used neither &gt;.&lt; but I read a lot of posts.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 13, 2007)

I think all brushes shed. Some people might say no but i think its true for me anyway. I dont like BE brushes they really suck.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Lucky for you that it isn't shedding


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 13, 2007)

I also seem to pick up my handy buki more often than my kabuki, more I have this Pur Minerals chisel brush, which is a densely packed flat-top and it's one of my favs. I didn't like the BE kabuki at all but the handy buki is much better. How does the BE full coverage kabuki compare to the MAC 182 in size? does anyone happen to know? How large is the diameter of the base of the MAC 182 and also the height from base to tip of brush hairs?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 13, 2007)

I have the MAC 182 which is the softest kabuki in the world, a scratchy washed-once-too-many BE kabuki brush, and my Lumiere kabuki brush which is made of synthetic hairs but is quite soft. Call me crazy but I prefer to use my BE kabuki. It's not scratchy to the point of being painful, but it is not as soft as the others. HOWEVER, I think it gives the most flawless, unbelievably beautiful finish compared to the other brushes I have.

I have not closely compared the 182 and my BE in terms of size, but they're pretty much of the same diameter and length, whereas the Lumiere has a noticeably smaller and less dense head.


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 13, 2007)

I've found that before your first use of the kabukis from BE you can gently pull on the bristles until you don't get any/much shedding anymore. I also ordered a squirrel hair kabuki (it has a particular name that I can't think of right now...maybe luxurious kabuki?). I hope it is all it's been made out to be.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

I've heard that the squirrel brushes are much softer and the prices are higher.It would probably be worth it.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 13, 2007)

I have the BE kabuki and I don't have a problem with shedding but it really does scratch my face.



The Lumiere brushes really are soft for synthetic brushes!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep. The flat top is flat while the kabuki is a round brush. I think the flat top will give you more coverage because it is denser while the hairs in the kabuki are more spread out because of its shape, it's fluffier.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

I prefer the flat top


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 13, 2007)

The flat top brush gives better coverage definately.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

never used the flat top but i love my kabuki


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey girls! I really want to get a good brush for my minerals but I cant decide between a better kabuki than the one I have or a flat top. I have the EDM white kabuki but it makes my face turn red. I have very sensitive skin! I was wondering will the synthetic brushes be better? What is the best synthetic kabuki and flat top? I think I want a flat top, but only if it gives better coverage than the kabuki. How do you use the flat top- do you just swipe it on or buff in circular motions? I have never used one before! Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BEgirliegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey girls! I really want to get a good brush for my minerals but I cant decide between a better kabuki than the one I have or a flat top. I have the EDM white kabuki but it makes my face turn red. I have very sensitive skin! I was wondering will the synthetic brushes be better? What is the best synthetic kabuki and flat top? I think I want a flat top, but only if it gives better coverage than the kabuki. How do you use the flat top- do you just swipe it on or buff in circular motions? I have never used one before! Sorry for all the questions! I'm also a flat-top fan...you buff in light circular motions and it gives unbeatable coverage, IMO. The only flat-top that I've used is one from Pur Minerals, it's awesome. I loved it so much that I bought a second one just in case...HTH!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 14, 2007)

The flat-top presses the minerals into the skin, therefore, you apply less. I own the MAC 182(kabuki) &amp; the Jane Iredale Handi (flat-top).


----------



## Ashley (Apr 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BEgirliegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey girls! I really want to get a good brush for my minerals but I cant decide between a better kabuki than the one I have or a flat top. I have the EDM white kabuki but it makes my face turn red. I have very sensitive skin! I was wondering will the synthetic brushes be better? What is the best synthetic kabuki and flat top? I think I want a flat top, but only if it gives better coverage than the kabuki. How do you use the flat top- do you just swipe it on or buff in circular motions? I have never used one before! Sorry for all the questions! The Lumiere brushes are synthetic but SO soft! The kabuki is available on their site, but I think the flat top is only available during pre-buys.


----------



## donthate (Apr 14, 2007)

Who has a really super soft but affordable flat top?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *donthate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who has a really super soft but affordable flat top? Monave's natural hair flat-top is only $18.00.


----------



## lilita (Apr 14, 2007)

The lumiere flat top is unbelievably soft. I was told that these synthetic brushes will be available again but not at the discounted price as before. (only $8 for the flat top!) I would highly recommend the Lumiere.


----------



## H1baby (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG. I just read this, went to the Lumiere site, contacted them as I didnt see the brush on there, she instantly wrote me, sent me an invoice and I paid immediately. Wow, how great of service is that..... Within like 5 minutes I bought the brush. I am really excited to get it...


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *H1baby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG. I just read this, went to the Lumiere site, contacted them as I didnt see the brush on there, she instantly wrote me, sent me an invoice and I paid immediately. Wow, how great of service is that..... Within like 5 minutes I bought the brush. I am really excited to get it... i agree her customer service is excellent



she`s always very helpful and responds asap,its been like 3 weeks since i emailed monave and still no reply!


----------



## kiwimoncur (Apr 15, 2007)

good info thanks


----------



## princessmich (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad to hear the good reviews about Lumiere. I ordered a Kabuki last week but now after reading these posts I too might get the flat top. Thanks!


----------



## togal (Apr 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *H1baby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG. I just read this, went to the Lumiere site, contacted them as I didnt see the brush on there, she instantly wrote me, sent me an invoice and I paid immediately. Wow, how great of service is that..... Within like 5 minutes I bought the brush. I am really excited to get it... Great to hear that you bought the Lumiere flat top. I agree about the great customer service at Lumiere. Response from Kim is super fast.


----------



## Thais (Apr 15, 2007)

Kabuki gives the heaviest coverage.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 15, 2007)

I have not used a flat top, but I've heard it gives a more precise application -- someone was telling me that it allows them apply blush in exactly the right spot whereas a regular fluffy blush brush applied the blush to too large of an area. Not sure if that helps you any....


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 16, 2007)

I like flattops for blush but not mmu.


----------



## jaemeybu (Apr 16, 2007)

you all are so helpful, i think im going to try to get the flat top from lumiere, sounds like a great deal


----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry if this is a dumb question, im totally new to make up lol.. should natural-haired brushes and synthetic brushes be washed differently? and is it better to use just mild/baby shampoo or an actual product made for cleaning make up brushes (if so, which one is best?) ^^

thanks !


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2007)

This might help you






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...makeup+brushes


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 17, 2007)

I just got my Lumiere prebuy brushes. I got the Kabuki and blush brushes, there is no way you can go wrong with any of these brushes.


----------



## Wism (Apr 17, 2007)

What about the dispensible brush by luminare, its seems like a good idea for saving space and I figure it must have a cap that keeps the makeup from falling and the brush clean, has anyone tried it?

Oops typo! I ment Lumiere....


----------



## halzer (Apr 17, 2007)

I have both brushes and I would buy Lumiere over EDM because its soooo soft and doesnt shed at all, unlike the EDM one with leaves you with cat-like whiskers all over your face!


----------



## jewele (Apr 17, 2007)

EDM white hair kabuki sucks for me. It sheds alot and is very rough, put your makeup on good though


----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 17, 2007)

the video doesnt work anymore


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 17, 2007)

I just got my Lumiere pre-order brushes. They are so soft and don't shed. I got the kabuki- biggest out of ones I ordered. I rather like it because it seems to have a bit longer handle than most Kabukis. I also got the long handled kabuki and it is a smaller version which is good for getting in the tighter areas. Also got the buffer brush which is similar to the long handle kabuki in size but the bristles are flat instead of the dome of a kabuki. I was really quite impressed with the 8 piece set I got. One is a slightly bigger long handle kabuki, a nice blush brush, several eye shadow brushes and my favorite is this one for the eyes. It is really awesome to apply MMU as a concealer! I may have to look into finding another one like this- I think it might be called a smudger- it has a domed head except slightly pointed in the center. I used it to pat some foundation into my skin and then kind of buff. They don't shed either. Also got the e/s- smudger and love the smudger end... it's a small head yet the synthetic bristles are super soft. Great for a smokey liner!!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I recommend the Lumiere kabuki! I have the EDM premium kabuki too - it's very soft and fluffy but it sheds! the Lumiere one is much nicer and better quality IMO. I agree. I have the EDM one as well and it sheds so much. I just got the Lumiere one...no shedding so far and much better quality!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 17, 2007)

I would say that anything you would trust washing your natural fiber brushes in is ok to wash your synthetic brushes with. Brush cleansers tend to have alcohol in them, for disinfectant properties, and some feel like that can dry and therefore damage natural fiber brushes. I use a combination of the MAC brush cleaner and a high-end shampoo. I find for my foundation and face powder brushes, the build-up is particuarly heavy and that's where the shampoo comes in.

I hope that helps!


----------



## shimmerE (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree that you can wash your synthetic and natural brushes the same. I was my synthetic and natural hair brushes with Johnson &amp; Johnson Baby Shampoo with cold water... and then let them sit and dry on my sink, hanging over the edge... hope this can help.. i was very confused to first start washing my brushes also... =)


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 18, 2007)

I ordered the lumiere a couple days ago. How long is the free shipping wait? a month? 2, 3 months?..


----------



## togal (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got my kabuki brushes today. OMG...they are so soft. I threw out my EDM premium kabuki immediately. I can't wait to try this brush tomorrow.

avenged, once you receive shipping confirmation, the wait is about 1 week. On one of my orders it took 2 weeks because the wrong postal code was on the package.


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 18, 2007)

yay, that's good to know. so..how long does the shipping confirmation usually take?


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 18, 2007)

I also agree any product gentle enough for natural hair is ok for synthetic. I like to use mild soap &amp; tea tree spray.


----------



## togal (Apr 18, 2007)

shipping confirmation for me took about 4-5 days.


----------



## princessmich (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm on the hunt for some reasonably priced cosmetic brushes....especially for the eyes. I saw some on madminerals. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## jewele (Apr 18, 2007)

I found some at Longs called beauty secrets. They are a good price and don't shed and are really soft.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 18, 2007)

my favorite not so expensive brush sets are the sonia kashuk brushes at target, the japonesque travel tube at ulta, and the KS by Borghese brushes at Costco.

All hold up well after several washings, a problem most cheap brushes have


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

Japonesque brushes are great!


----------



## geminisc (Apr 19, 2007)

i just bought the $16 8 piece set from madminerals. I'm told it's a great buy, and for the price, i'm not really going to complain.


----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *geminisc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just bought the $16 8 piece set from madminerals. I'm told it's a great buy, and for the price, i'm not really going to complain. im considering getting those as well.. how are they? do they shed when washed ?


----------



## geminisc (Apr 19, 2007)

someone on the mmm forum told me she bought them and they were great. didn't shed at all and were very soft. her words, not mine.

they look pretty good, and they're small/travel sized which is what i'm looking for. i can let you know what they're like when they arrive, but chances are they won't get here until for at least a week. by which time they may have sold out already. i bought the 7 piece sample colours last night and noticed they're all gone today already!


----------



## princessmich (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you ladies for your input. I think I might wait for some more reviews before making a decision. However, I must add that I was also tempted to place an order with madminerals. IMO the brushes look OK too but we'll see...lol


----------



## lilyl88 (Apr 19, 2007)

I use Smashbox brush #19. The long handle works much better for me than BE full coverage kabuki. I use Smashbox #19 for foundation, flawless application brush for warmth and full coverage Kabuki from BE for Mineral Veil. It works for me, I would like to buy Mac 182 one day though.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good super soft SYNTHETIC powder brush. I have a natural hair powder from WalMart. It is starting to shed pretty bad. I knew that was coming though. Natural hair brushes shed, synthetic doesn't. It is pretty big (don't know if I like it being so big) and I think I am allergic to the natural hair. The allergy makes sense. I am allergic to cats and dogs and anything with fur. I should have known better that to even buy it!




The WalMart one is sooo soft. I would like to find one that is that soft and just medium sized. I got the BEST KABUKI in the WORLD from Aubrey Nicole (it's synthetic) but all of their other brushes are natural.



Every other site I check seems to sell natural, in powder brushes.






Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 19, 2007)

Lumiere brushes are pretty good. I got their kabuki and it works great. They are all synthetic hair brushes.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lumiere brushes are pretty good. I got their kabuki and it works great. They are all synthetic hair brushes. I went to Lumiere to take a look at their brushes. They don't have ANY powder brushes on there. They have a retractable; but that's not what I'm looking for. 
Any other suggestions everybody?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to Lumiere to take a look at their brushes. They don't have ANY powder brushes on there. They have a retractable; but that's not what I'm looking for. 
Any other suggestions everybody?

Oh okay, I thought you wanted a kabuki. They have kabuki brushes on the site.
Lumiere Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup: Kabuki


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG! So good news and bad news!!!

good news first?

It's only been a few days and I got the shipping confirmation! yay MUCH faster than I thought. The one thing I ever bought online took 2 months to get here.

bad news

I went drugstore shopping today and found a kabuki brush!! AT A DRUGSTORE!!! I saw one last week, and it was 17.99 with a really nice case, but I paied 14.99 for lumiere right? so that's fine (although I really want that case). However today, I saw a huge fluffy, soft kabuki from rimmel london!! and it's only 7.99! arg, I was so mad, If only I waited one more week before I purchased the lumiere, maybe I would've gotten this kabuki for only $8. I'm just hoping lumiere beats all, but the rimmel london was def much bigger. has anyone used rimmel's brush? anygood?


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 19, 2007)

Definately the lumiere kabuki, it is so soft, and synthetic. That is what I use for my finishing powder/ mineral veil.


----------



## princessmich (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *avenged* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! So good news and bad news!!!
good news first?

It's only been a few days and I got the shipping confirmation! yay MUCH faster than I thought. The one thing I ever bought online took 2 months to get here.

bad news

I went drugstore shopping today and found a kabuki brush!! AT A DRUGSTORE!!! I saw one last week, and it was 17.99 with a really nice case, but I paied 14.99 for lumiere right? so that's fine (although I really want that case). However today, I saw a huge fluffy, soft kabuki from rimmel london!! and it's only 7.99! arg, I was so mad, If only I waited one more week before I purchased the lumiere, maybe I would've gotten this kabuki for only $8. I'm just hoping lumiere beats all, but the rimmel london was def much bigger. has anyone used rimmel's brush? anygood?

Oh no! That's too bad..........i know that feeling. I can't wait to see the reviews about the rimmel brushes. I'm looking to get some e/s brushes but I will scout around first...lol


----------



## togal (Apr 20, 2007)

avenged, I hope you like the Lumiere because I'm in love with mine.

I never saw the Rimmel one but I will have to look out for it.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *avenged* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! So good news and bad news!!!
good news first?

It's only been a few days and I got the shipping confirmation! yay MUCH faster than I thought. The one thing I ever bought online took 2 months to get here.

bad news

I went drugstore shopping today and found a kabuki brush!! AT A DRUGSTORE!!! I saw one last week, and it was 17.99 with a really nice case, but I paied 14.99 for lumiere right? so that's fine (although I really want that case). However today, I saw a huge fluffy, soft kabuki from rimmel london!! and it's only 7.99! arg, I was so mad, If only I waited one more week before I purchased the lumiere, maybe I would've gotten this kabuki for only $8. I'm just hoping lumiere beats all, but the rimmel london was def much bigger. has anyone used rimmel's brush? anygood?

I don't think the Rimmel brush will be the quality of the Lumiere one. The Lumiere is synthetic but the bristles are so soft and nice. I've found a big fat kabuki at Target for like $4 and bought it because it looked impressive in the package. Ended up being pretty scratchy and I never use it on my face. I'll use it to apply glow to my skin in the summer so it doesn't go to waste. I don't regret my Lumiere brushes at all. I bought 13 brushes total.


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think the Rimmel brush will be the quality of the Lumiere one. The Lumiere is synthetic but the bristles are so soft and nice. I've found a big fat kabuki at Target for like $4 and bought it because it looked impressive in the package. Ended up being pretty scratchy and I never use it on my face. I'll use it to apply glow to my skin in the summer so it doesn't go to waste. I don't regret my Lumiere brushes at all. I bought 13 brushes total. that's true, and lumiere's price is decent compared to sephora/bare essencuals.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think the Rimmel brush will be the quality of the Lumiere one. The Lumiere is synthetic but the bristles are so soft and nice. I've found a big fat kabuki at Target for like $4 and bought it because it looked impressive in the package. Ended up being pretty scratchy and I never use it on my face. I'll use it to apply glow to my skin in the summer so it doesn't go to waste. I don't regret my Lumiere brushes at all. I bought 13 brushes total. i too don't think it will be as good. when you get it you wont be sorry. it's the best ever!! lol


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 20, 2007)

Also, remember the tip about putting a rubber band (hair one so it doesn't hurt your bristles) if you want heavier coverage. What I do in places where I need to boost coverage, I will squeeze the kabuki bristles together with my fingers while buffing.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 21, 2007)

You wanna talk about shedding?? I got this kabuki off Ebay from an Asia-based company...never mind washing, it just sheds anyway. No matter what I do to it, it sheds. I rub my fingers gently over the tip of the brush...sheds. Rub the kabuki lightly over the palm of my hand...sheds. Beware of kabuki's from China or Hong Kong on Ebay girls...I should've known better but I was just being a "cheapie". Now I'm going over to Lumiere's site and buying their kabuki...

BTW, how does the size of the Lumiere kabuki compare to the MAC 182 or BE full-coverage kabuki? anybody know? thanks in advance!!


----------



## canmom (Apr 22, 2007)

i received the everyday minerals flat top brush last week (i lost my kabuki) and i will never go back to a kabuki for foundation application again! the bristles are much softer and the coverage can't be beat. i feel like i have much more control over the flat top brush because of the smaller area it covers.


----------



## hillarymarie32 (Apr 22, 2007)

I used a kabuki for my pure luxe powder foundation &amp; it went on way too heavy for me with only one application. I tried a flat top brush &amp; I had way more control over the coverage I had, I sometimes use my kabuki for the powder, but usually I reach for my flat top.


----------



## Jimena (Apr 24, 2007)

I've got the Sephora kabuki but I have read good reviews about Alima brush.

Which one do you think is the best kabuki for mineral?

Thanks.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 24, 2007)

A lot of people like the Lumiere kabuki. I have the other Lumiere brushes and they are very soft.


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 24, 2007)

A lot of gals like the MAC 182 brush. I don't have it, but boy I wish I could part with the money for it. That is one nice brush! I have a Bare Minerals kabuki and the long handle kabuki from Lumiere.


----------



## shellie (Apr 24, 2007)

i have the mineral essence kabuki brush and really like that one. i've washed it once with shampoo and still works great.

i spent a fortune on some nars brushes on ebay and thought they shed more than the mineral essence. it said they were authentic so i don't know...unless they're really not.

i just bought the ulta retractable kabuki brush today and it looks and feels very nice too. i'll see how that one works.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 25, 2007)

If you ask this in the mineral makeup talk section I'm sure you'll get a ton of answers. I personally have only tried the bare escentuals full coverage kabuki &amp; the everyday minerals premium kabuki (&amp; the everyday minerals premium flat top). Of those that I've used I much prefer the everyday minerals brushes over the bare escentuals one. (When I originally bought bare minerals I got the starter kit which came with the flawless face brush &amp; the handy buki brush--both of which are absolutely worthless in my opinion, but the concealer brush it comes with is very good in my opinion)


----------



## jeweliette (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks alot CITYSTYLE360!!!!! I just ordered the Heavenly face brush off e-bay for $8.50(isn't that a deal?)I have been wondering how this brush will work since all the others are crap. The ones I got from the kit suck except the baby buki and the maximum concealer brush and even the baby buki is falling apart,I also got the handi buki and loved it until the brush part loosened up from the base. So now I am waiting for my new one hoping for the best! Also if anyone is looking for eyeliner brushes and a little concealer brush or one they call a smudger to smudge your eyeliner there is ones from Drug Mart that are super cheap($2-$3) and work great!


----------



## citystyle360 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey jeweliette, hope you like the heavenly face brush as much as I do. Let me know what you think of it once you get it in the mail. You're lucky, $8.50 is a great deal for that brush!!


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard that the squirrel brushes are much softer and the prices are higher.It would probably be worth it. I got my squirrel kabuki and it's fabulous! The only thing is that it's almost *too* soft to use for foundation application. I also picked up a cheaper pink colored kabuki (no clue what kind of bristles) and it's soft enough to use for foundation but also dense enough that it gives better coverage than the squirrel (luscious) kabuki. I've been using the luscious to put on my night treatment instead.
I think the i.d. brushes are crap considering the price. I will admit that some of them are decent (like the double ended precision brush) but I would never pay full price for one. I got mine on ebay for $8.


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Heifzilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my squirrel kabuki and it's fabulous! The only thing is that it's almost *too* soft to use for foundation application. I also picked up a cheaper pink colored kabuki (no clue what kind of bristles) and it's soft enough to use for foundation but also dense enough that it gives better coverage than the squirrel (luscious) kabuki. I've been using the luscious to put on my night treatment instead.
I think the i.d. brushes are crap considering the price. I will admit that some of them are decent (like the double ended precision brush) but I would never pay full price for one. I got mine on ebay for $8.

I have a badger kabuki &amp; its same thing, almost too soft! I am loving my flat top &amp; my flocked (not the rubbery kind, the velour kind) sponge as I seem to get much more coverage from them &amp; I need a lot of coverage, LOL! 
The markup on the ID brushes is way too steep for what they are( &amp; I do know the markup, as I buy brushes wholesale) &amp; I do find some of them to be pretty scratchy. I like their concealer brush but later found the same thing for less than half the cost.


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 25, 2007)

I got a cheap pink kabuki on ebay. It's soft, it's well made, doesn't shed much (after the initial shed that all my brushes seem to do) and it was reasonably priced. It's a nice dense brush and gives great coverage. I also have a luscious (squirrel) kabuki, and while the luscious is wonderful, it's almost too soft to use for foundation. I've been using it for my night treatment.

Here's a link to the pink kabuki. I ordered from this seller and shipping was quick and cheap.

eBay: PINK KABUKI BRUSH For Minerals, Powder, Blush New! SALE (item 300103627234 end time Apr-26-07 14:38:20 PDT)


----------



## mle44 (Apr 26, 2007)

i don't know, i love my BE baby buki,,,


----------



## katnahat (Apr 26, 2007)

Aubrey Nicole's kabuki brush is awesome. It is perfectly soft. I have it. Some say the Aubrey Nicole and Lumiere is the same brush. I don't know. If it is Lumiere is cheaper. It is synthetic. I have tried natural hair too. Synthetic is leaps and bounds better than natural. It does take longer to dry after washing but there is NO SHEDDING!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 26, 2007)

I love my MAC 182!!!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Heifzilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a cheap pink kabuki on ebay. It's soft, it's well made, doesn't shed much (after the initial shed that all my brushes seem to do) and it was reasonably priced. It's a nice dense brush and gives great coverage. I also have a luscious (squirrel) kabuki, and while the luscious is wonderful, it's almost too soft to use for foundation. I've been using it for my night treatment.
Here's a link to the pink kabuki. I ordered from this seller and shipping was quick and cheap.

eBay: PINK KABUKI BRUSH For Minerals, Powder, Blush New! SALE (item 300103627234 end time Apr-26-07 14:38:20 PDT)

i just bought one like that and omg, my lumiere beats it soo much. nothing can compare to lumiere. i only wanted it cause it's pink, it's pretty soft, but lumiere beats all.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 26, 2007)

MAC 182, even though it's pricey, it's worth it!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Apr 26, 2007)

mac 182! It feels so nice and is very dense with good quality hairs. I wash it every week and it still feels great with minimal shedding. It's so lush and applies mmu like a dream!


----------



## Jimena (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the Lumiere long handled kabuki for my foundation. I have the MAC kabuki but it sheds like mad. The Lumiere one I have doesn't. For finishing powder, I use Essence of Beauty powder brush. Love this one as well. Bronzer...I use the MAC 187.


----------



## ciggz (Apr 26, 2007)

i just got it today and I LOVE IT!!! cheap and hgreat quality!!!


----------



## camelliarose (Apr 26, 2007)

From my understanding the best kabuki is the Lumiere (very nice!!)

and the U Glo Girl (have not tried but heard rave reviews about)

My second fave kabuki used to be the one from EDM but I do not think they have it anymore.

Overall though I prefer flat tops because they provide better coverage and I like the finish.


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 26, 2007)

I finally got my brushes about a week ago! I adore these things. I have never had softer brushes in my life. You can't beat the Kabuki, best I've ever had.


----------



## jeweliette (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got the heavenly face brush in the mail,I am about to try it. I'll let you know what I think,it feels super soft.

I think I'm really gonna like this brush alot, my foundation went on smoothly and seemed to look nicer.


----------



## macupjunkie (Apr 27, 2007)

YAY!! got it today and IT IS SOO SOFTTT!!!




I'm sure that's not the first time you've heard it lol. So since today is friday = I don't have to put makeup on tomorrow



but that's not gonna hold me back because I am going to take off my makeup just so I can reapply and use it



I'm off now!!

p.s. Just a question, do you guys usually wash your new brushes before you use them? And I"m worried about washing this kabuki because usually brushes look great when they are bought,but then after the first wash, the hair is sticking out everywhere on the sides but not shedding tho (they must've put something on them when they are packaged so they are perfectly together).


----------



## Turquoise917 (Apr 30, 2007)

I only have one kabuki - EDM Premium. It just sheds too much!!!

I use Monave Flat Top


----------



## princessmich (Apr 30, 2007)

Thumbs up for my Lumiere Kabuki.


----------



## princessmich (Apr 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has ordered brushes from mad minerals. I'm thinking of ordering either the 5 piece pocket brush set or the 8 piece pro. What are your reviews regarding thes brushes. Thanks.


----------



## silveria (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the lumiere and the bobbi brown one.

The lumiere is softer, but my bobbi brown is much fluffier and actually really soft for a natural hair brush.


----------



## crazychic (Apr 30, 2007)

I am still waiting on my Lumiere Kabuki ....





Its weird cuz when I ordered samples for EDM &amp; Oceanmist they came in like, 4 days - Lumiere is taking forever!!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 30, 2007)

I love all the Lumiere foundation brushes. I have the kabuki, the long handled kabuki and the flat top buffer. I think my favorite is the kabuki because it is big and fast application. When I need a little more coverage, I just squeeze the bristles together with my fingers while buffing.


----------



## qristeele (Apr 30, 2007)

My vote goes to Lumiere too. It's soooo soft and it doesn't shed.


----------



## lacolora (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the Essence of Beauty Kabuki and it's wonderful, you can purchase it at

CVS for 9.99


----------



## @@[email protected]@ (Apr 30, 2007)

Lumiere Kabuki!! I don't really need to rub my face that long but I can't help it...





Amanda


----------



## PetiteMama (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, let me start by saying I recently ordered some e/s from MAD and they are simply exquisite: go on easily, look beautiful and stay all day.

That said, I also ordered the 8-piece brush set for $16 and was very disappointed. The brushes look nothing like the picture on the website, for one thing. One of the brushes arrived broken, one had a mark on its handle, and without even using them, I can tell they are not the quality I had in mind. I washed them all, as I always do when I first get brushes, but I decided not to even bother trying them.

If anyone wants them (after this stellar review, LOL), LMK and I'll sell them cheaply. &lt;g&gt; Otherwise, I'd recommend ordering from a different company.

KT Naturals has great prices on brushes. I have both the flat-top bronzer brush, which I use for mineral application, and also the concealer brush. If you're looking for a whole set, I adore my travel set from Cat Cosmetics. It was about $45 on sale, but they're excellent quality and worth every penny.

HTH!


----------



## Jimena (Apr 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *camelliarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From my understanding the best kabuki is the Lumiere (very nice!!)and the U Glo Girl (have not tried but heard rave reviews about)

My second fave kabuki used to be the one from EDM but I do not think they have it anymore.

Overall though I prefer flat tops because they provide better coverage and I like the finish.

Flat tops? And how do you apply MMU with a flat top brush?


----------



## princessmich (Apr 30, 2007)

First of all, I'm happy that you're pleased with your e/s order. A lot of the girls on here love their e/s too. Regarding the brushes, I'm so glad I asked before placing an order with them. Thanks for the info. I will check elsewhere.


----------



## Juliegoo (May 4, 2007)

For applying minerals I like the EDM Everyday Kabuki (I have the premium kabuki too but not too crazy about it). For buffing, i like the Lumiere long handled kabuki.


----------



## Solimar (May 4, 2007)

I want to look into that Lumiere kabuki as well. I have one by signature minerals which is soft and does not shed, as long as you wash it. I have another by Aubrey Nicole which is made out of Italian Bager hair which doesn't seem to provide good coverage, but is good for finishing powder or something. I heard their premium kabuki is wonderful.


----------



## chrissy888 (May 5, 2007)

CMH Essentials Kabuki and Blush Brush. Both are very affordable.


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 5, 2007)

I own the BE Kabuki &amp; Baby Buki, and the MAC 182. The winner is the 182.


----------



## crazychic (May 5, 2007)

OH MY GOD. 

I just got my Lumiere kabuki in the mail like 10 mins ago. It is sooooooooooooooooooooo soft - 

I cant even believe I was using my other one for so long. Im excited


----------



## prettypretty (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *crazychic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am still waiting on my Lumiere Kabuki ....




Its weird cuz when I ordered samples for EDM &amp; Oceanmist they came in like, 4 days - Lumiere is taking forever!!

where can i order it online?


----------



## crazychic (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *prettypretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where can i order it online? 
http://www.lumierecosmetics.com/index.php under Tools on the left. 

Lumiere did take a little longer then my EDM &amp; Oceanmist order, but it was WELL worth the wait.


----------



## silveria (May 8, 2007)

Have anyone tried the Aubrey Nicole Flat top? or the Monave Flat Top? Or which flat top will you recommend?

I decided to pass on the Lumiere flat top during the pre buy and now i'm kicking myself.


----------



## Momo (May 8, 2007)

I heard so many raves about philosophy's flat top


----------



## Piximus (May 8, 2007)

The flat top application means that the end of each bristle of the brush comes into contact with your facial skin much more so than using a kabuki. If you have sensitive skin, you should look for a flat top with softer bristles.

The Monave Flat Top is a cute little brush, the hair is very densely packed but I find it a little scratchy at times.

The Philosophy's Flat Top is super dense and super soft (synthetic hair), but the brush head is small (no bigger than the size of a nickel), which means you'll be doing a lot more "sweeping" across the face than with a larger brush!

I haven't used the AN flat top brush, but if they claim it is as soft as their premium kabuki (made of synthetic hair), I'd give it a try.


----------



## Ashley (May 8, 2007)

The only flat top I have is the Lumiere one and it is great. I emailed the company, asking when the next pre-buy is, and I was told that the brushes would be available that week, but nothing has been posted, and this email exchange occurred quite some time ago.


----------



## Momo (May 8, 2007)

Aw aplsmash I know you will inform us when you discover when the actual next one is. hehe.


----------



## silveria (May 8, 2007)

I emailed them some time ago asking as well. It has been 2 weeks, yet no brushes..

After using the synthetic hair kabuki, i think natural hair brushes gives better coverage, as they pick up powder better. I bought 2 contour brushes, 8HR &amp; 20H from shu uemura yesterday and they are amazingly soft, so I think it justifies the price. But they dont have a flat top. I tried a few other counter brands, like bobbi brown's, but they were too scratchy.

But I think I will buy the one from AN and give it a try.


----------



## ruby2 (May 8, 2007)

I have the Lumiere pre-buy flat top and like it very much. I also have the Philosophy brush and Lauress flat top. I rotate among all 3 as I love'em all!!


----------



## kristi_suen (May 8, 2007)

I'm waiting for Lumiere's flat top too. First thing I do after switching on my computer is go there and check if they're up or not.



Sadly it still isn't there yet.


----------



## katnahat (May 8, 2007)

I am going to get the Aubrey Nicole flat top when I make my product order. I have the AN kabuki and it is soooo soft. It is like silk across you face. The website descriptions states it is the same synthetic hair as the kabuki, so I'm sold.

I have used natural and synthetic hair brushes. I have found that the natural just never stops shedding. There has not been one hair fall from my synthetic kabuki. It is only my opinion, but i would absolutely suggest synthetic hair.

*SALE ALERT!!!* Aubrey Nicole has 15% off all orders of $25.00 or more until 5/20. Plus the regular "friend" code gets you 10% more. That's 25% off on $25.00 or more until 5/20. The 10% code is good on any amount, anytime.


----------



## rejectstar (May 8, 2007)

I ordered the Aubrey Nicole flat top about a week ago, and I should be recieving it soon. I will definitely be sharing my thoughts on that one



I've never tried a flat-top before, and since it's only $12.00, I figured why the heck not. I originally wanted Lumiere's, but I'm impatient and didn't want to wait til they were back on the site, LOL.

I think that synthetic bristles are way better than natural hair, for me anyway. Natural hair brushes just shed too much, the hairs break off, and it's animal hair, so it irritates my face a little. Synthetic is much, much softer and gives me no irritation at all. I'm very excited to try this flat top brush!!


----------



## silveria (May 8, 2007)

I ordered the AN one, especially with the great discount, it was irresistable! and the person who answered all my relentless emails was so helpful! Like the International shipping was actually $20, but I asked about it, and then about one hour later, they had the Global Priority option up, which saves shipping by $10! I cant wait to get it!!

I ordered samples the primer, and the peel as well.

Hmm, I think my synthetic hair brushes feel silky soft to the touch, whereas my super soft animal hair brushes feel fluffy soft. my new brushes are so soft, im getting such a kick, rubbing them on my cheek! lol


----------



## any (May 8, 2007)

IÂ´m ordering some samples from Lumiere and I would have liked to order some brushes as well, but there are not much to choose from right now... Did you ladies buy Â´em all?!


----------



## farris2 (May 8, 2007)

the only one I have used is BE Heavenly Face Brush and I love it


----------



## evilone (May 9, 2007)

^i believe you can email the owner to add the brushes to your order because she has not had time to put them on the site yet.


----------



## any (May 9, 2007)

Thanks evilone, iÂ´ll try that!

Any recs for wich brushes to get from there?


----------



## fishchick72 (May 9, 2007)

The only flat top I own is from EDM, I've seen a lot of people criticize their brushes, but I LOVE all the ones I've gotten from them so far. I use my kabuki more than my flat top, but I do like the flat top too.


----------



## IslandGirl725 (May 11, 2007)

I, too, am using the Lumiere kabuki. I like it very much!!!




Deb


----------



## fishchick72 (May 11, 2007)

I have the EDM kabuki &amp; I love it!


----------



## gemprincess (May 13, 2007)

Hiya,

I own the flat top, long handled kabuki, and kabuki. I would recommend the kabuki or long handled kabuki. All are heavenly soft...however, the kabuki and long handled kabuki have a larger diameter...the flat top is amazing too, I just wished it was bigger.

Also, I heard that Lumiere is closing there website on Mon and will be adding the brushes and lots of new specials on Tues...along w/a small increase in price to offset the usps rate increase...

Laura


----------



## crazychic (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gemprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, I heard that Lumiere is closing there website on Mon and will be adding the brushes and lots of new specials on Tues...along w/a small increase in price to offset the usps rate increase...Laura 
Oooo thanks for this - I hope the specials are good! I LUV the Lumiere kabuki.. I also immediately threw out my other brush once it came, total difference in how the Lumiere one is.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (May 14, 2007)

i want to get a decent brush for putting on mineral foundation. i am thinking of getting loreal true match foundation i tried it in store and got got marks on tv. the only thing is it comes with a cheapy brush.

any recs will be greatly apreciated!

im looking to spend sorta max Â£15


----------



## fickledpink (May 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gemprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, I heard that Lumiere is closing there website on Mon and will be adding the brushes and lots of new specials on Tues...along w/a small increase in price to offset the usps rate increase...
Laura

I hope they will have their long handled kabuki available. I have their flat top and I love it so much!


----------



## gemprincess (May 14, 2007)

Hiya,

I highly recommend Lumiere's Kabuki. They are soo soft! They are $14 &amp; I believe international shipping is $6. It's really worth it though...I believe u can find reviews for this brush on this forum or in the product review...

Laura


----------



## Hanamizu (May 14, 2007)

yeh.. i have lumiere's kabuki as well.. its great


----------



## mmonroemaniac (May 14, 2007)

is this the brush!? it looks yummy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if a brush can ever look yummy?)Lumiere Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup: Kabuki from Wists, top web picks from everyone for all. Wists, social shopping scrapbook, wishlist


----------



## duhmoms (May 14, 2007)

That definitely appears to be the one. You might like their long handled kabuki also, but just about any of their brushes are to die for. I think their site is down for the weekend for maintenance, but most definitely get yourself one of their brushes!


----------



## Momo (May 14, 2007)

I use an elf brush for $1 because i turn my mmu into liquid foundation


----------



## ruby2 (May 15, 2007)

I have Lumiere's kabuki and the flat top-they are both excellent! Super soft, no shedding, my favorites for sure! The website is down today for updating/adding new things-like the brushes, but is supposed to be back up tomorrow. I highly recommend Lumiere's brushes!


----------



## farris2 (May 15, 2007)

I use BE Heavenly face brush


----------



## glamorama (May 15, 2007)

I really like Smashbox #19 face &amp; body brush, gives the most perfect application. Also, MAC's foundation brush #190 works great.


----------



## Hoozey (May 15, 2007)

I love my Lumiere Kabuki. I have the long handle one too and it's a little smaller and I am fond of quick application. The flat top is fab too but smallish. Love that I have all of them. Definitely my favorite brushes. I had tons of BE ones and only use the Lumiere ones now.


----------



## fishchick72 (May 15, 2007)

I really love my EDM kabuki


----------



## lklmail (May 16, 2007)

It depends what kind of coverage you want, and also what your allergies/sensitivities are. Kabukis give great coverage; flatter foundation brushes give more precise coverage; flat-tops tend to give lighter coverage; and synthetic brushes of all types are best if you're allergic to animal hair. I'm dealing this this possibility at the moment -- something is breaking me out, and I'm doing process of elimination to determine if it's one foundation or another (I'm testing several brands) or the animal-hair brushes.

In general, I've noticed from comments on this board that you get what you pay for. Seems like $25-$30 is the most common price for the favorites here, although they certainly can cost more than that. Good luck with your search!


----------



## farris2 (May 16, 2007)

good luck in your search

Dayna- what lip color are you wearing in your profile photo? I love it!


----------



## BEgirliegirl (May 16, 2007)

Hey girls! I could use some help again!? I just purchased the Aubrey Nicole Flat top brush and I cant wait to get it! However, I was wondering if you girls could tell me about any other MMU companies that make synthetic brushes! I have such sensitive skin that I cant use my old brushes-they are not synthetic! I am looking for one to apply my finishing powder with and one to apply bronzer/blush with! Thanks for all your help!

Nicole


----------



## Ashley (May 16, 2007)

Lumiere's synthetic brushes are very soft. I think their kabuki is the only thing that's always available, while other brushes show up during their pre-buy sales.

Momokins also started a thread on synthetic brushes that might help:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ead-54336.html


----------



## Momo (May 16, 2007)

hehe Aplsmash beat me to it!


----------



## gemprincess (May 16, 2007)

Hiya,

I also recommend the Lumiere. I read on their forum that they will reopen tomorrow and should have the new synthetic brushes on the site ;p

Laura


----------



## glamorama (May 16, 2007)

How does the allergy show if you're allergic to animal hair?


----------



## zarine (May 16, 2007)

The Aubrey Nicole brushes are very soft synthetic. I believe their premium synthetic kabuki is the same as Lumiere's.

*To answer your question:* If you like the Aubrey Nicole flat top brush I suggest the large synthetic kabuki for bronzer and possibly finishing powder as it is very soft but not too dense. (Note: Fyrinnae sells this Kabuki for 25 cents more.)

I have all of the brushes mentioned - they have not shed any hair since I purchased them several months ago. I no longer use my animal brushes because I find animal hair brushes inflame my skin.


----------



## iceboi (May 16, 2007)

For synthetic brushes check out. Choice Brush

They have a variety of synthetic brushes and most mineral makeup comanies buy from them and sell them to us!!

Buy them direct which is cheaper!


----------



## gemprincess (May 16, 2007)

Hiya,

Thanks for the site...never heard of them before...I'm off to check them out!

Laura


----------



## iceboi (May 16, 2007)

Well please tell us your reviews if you do decide to order them!! Their Kabukis are the softest ever and have never shedded yet a hair when i'm using them!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 16, 2007)

I just ordered some brushes off this site, I will tell you how I like them when I recieve them.


----------



## mauwong (May 17, 2007)

EyeCanyDiva and BEgirliegirl,

Do let us know how you like AN flat top (also in comparison to Lumiere or Forever Female if you have them, too)?

I wasn't too sure whether AN flat top is synthetic. I thought what AN meant the flat top is just as soft as AN premium Kabuki (but not really synthetic?) Correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## farris2 (May 17, 2007)

Good luck! I am thinking of going to Sephora this weekend....


----------



## AverysMom (May 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mauwong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EyeCanyDiva and BEgirliegirl,
Do let us know how you like AN flat top (also in comparison to Lumiere or Forever Female if you have them, too)?

I wasn't too sure whether AN flat top is synthetic. I thought what AN meant the flat top is just as soft as AN premium Kabuki (but not really synthetic?) Correct me if I'm mistaken.

I just got the AN Flat Top and yes, it's synthetic and yes, it's soooo soft (but really compact). I love the way my MMU goes on. Glad I ordered it.


----------



## PetiteMama (May 17, 2007)

Wow, I just posted a rant about the AN flat-top in another thread. You like yours? I just got mine and tried it this morning, and I hate it. I couldn't get a speck of coverage. Does yours splay all around? Mine is so loose that it only picks up powder in the center of the brush and the bristles go all over the place. How does yours work for you?


----------



## AverysMom (May 17, 2007)

I responded on another thread, but yea, I really like the AN flat top. You should email them for a replacement. Maybe you got a dud?

Also, I just talked with someone who told me that the AN Flat Top and the Meow Flat Top are the EXACT same brush and AN sells it for $12.00 and Meow for $40.75!!!! How can they sell it for so much more? I do see where Meow's is out of stock though.


----------



## katnahat (May 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AverysMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I responded on another thread, but yea, I really like the AN flat top. You should email them for a replacement. Maybe you got a dud? Also, I just talked with someone who told me that the AN Flat Top and the Meow Flat Top are the EXACT same brush and AN sells it for $12.00 and Meow for $40.75!!!! How can they sell it for so much more? I do see where Meow's is out of stock though.

Hi AverysMom!
What do you think about the Flat Top? I am scared to order it now after hearing the bad word. Is your brush VERY dense and VERY firm? I read that the head should be flat , VERY firm and VERY dense. It should not be floppy.

I double checked the description for the AN Flat Top. Before I swear it said it had the same hair as the Premium Kabuki. Now it doesn't mention that. The biggest reason I wanted that Flat Top was because it said it was the same hair. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rejectstar (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PetiteMama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I just posted a rant about the AN flat-top in another thread. You like yours? I just got mine and tried it this morning, and I hate it. I couldn't get a speck of coverage. Does yours splay all around? Mine is so loose that it only picks up powder in the center of the brush and the bristles go all over the place. How does yours work for you? I just got one myself, and I too noticed that it was pretty loose and fluffy. I tried using it for my foundation and it hardly covered anything at all. I did find that it splays out really far. I was under the impression it would be a dense and firm brush head




Also, the bristles didn't really look like synthetic hair to me at first... they look almost like natural hair when compared to my Lumiere kabuki. However, I know there's different types of synthetics so that's probably just me being picky. LOL.
I can say that it is very very soft, and I tried it out with bronzer [it is a bronzer/buffer after all] and it did a great job with that. I was hoping to use it for foundation though, so I'm pretty disappointed. I'm wishing I waited for the Lumiere flat top now, haha... someone kick me!


----------



## AverysMom (May 18, 2007)

katnahat - I really like it. I'm getting good coverage out of it. I've never used a flat top before so I can't compare, but it's very flat and compact. The hairs are only about 1/2 long. I swirl it in my lid like the kabuki. I would say it is the same hair as the kabuki - very soft and it's definitely synthetic. I can't use any animal hair and aside from the fact that it doesn't shed at all (definitely synthetic) my skin feels great. My skin crawls and itches at the mention of an animal hair brush. I use it for my mineral veil not foundation, so maybe that's the difference. I use my premium kabuki for foundation and I don't think anything beats that! I'm tempted to try the flat top with my blush and bronzer now too.


----------



## glamadelic (May 23, 2007)

I'm looking to buy some better brushes! But I don't want to spend a fortune on them.. or wait on them to be shipped to me! So I'm looking for brushes that I can buy at stores, such as Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Target, Eckerds, CVS, Walgreens.. etc, without spending so much money! Have any of you found any brushes available at these stores comparable to higher-end (I guess that's how I should say it) brushes?

Right now I'm using the brushes that came in my BE starter kit, but they are just too rough for my face! Ouch! But I do love how my flawless face brush applies foundation. I just need something thats not so harsh - or expensive!

Also, which is better to apply foundation..? A kabuki or powder brush? I have both, but normally I don't use the kabuki. And has anyone tried the Milani minerals kabuki? Is it alright for the price?

Another thing.. I know I said I didn't want to wait on my brushes to be shipped, but if ELF brushes are just as good as high end brushes.. I might consider ordering them. You can't beat the price!


----------



## fishchick72 (May 23, 2007)

I had heard good reviews of the sonia kashuk brushes at target &amp; I bought a bunch, but I didn't like most of them, then I took a trip to ulta &amp; got some that are fabulous, but were all around $20/brush. But I must say the brushes I've gotten from both EDM &amp; OMC are all very good quality brushes &amp; the prices are really good.


----------



## entipy (May 23, 2007)

I can only go based on the brushes I currently have, but my suggestion would be not to skimp too much on your Kabuki.



Also, I don't think a powder brush would apply the foundation as well. The bristles aren't dense enough, I don't think.

EDM has a Premium Kabuki brush for $12.00 and a Flat Top brush for $12.00. Their shipping is generally PRETTY quick. I don't have the kabuki yet, but the Flat Top is nice and soft but gives great coverage (sometimes a little too much if I'm not careful! LOL). I also have the Sooshco Baby Kabuki from EDM, but its bristles are a bit too scratchy. I'm waiting until I'm "allowed" to buy more make-up stuff... then I will be purchasing a regular Kabuki from EDM. LOL.

As far as ELF brushes go, most of the ones I got from them are pretty decent, but I really don't like their foundation brush. I've never tried it with foundation, actually, but it doesn't seem like it would do a very good job!


----------



## glamadelic (May 23, 2007)

I wasted $12 (well my fiance did, actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) on an Essence of Beauty foundation brush at CVS and it doesn't work worth a flip. I don't know why I bought that one when they had one 2 bucks cheaper that said, 'Great for Minerals!" I'm so stupid sometimes. Sigh..


----------



## entipy (May 23, 2007)

Ohhhh... we all do silly stupid stuff sometimes.





I would, seriously, suggest giving the EDM Kabuki brush (and maybe the Flat Top, too) a try. And you could order a free sample kit(*) while you're at it!





_(*) comes with three foundations, one concealer, and one blush - and I've heard that you can email customer service and replace, say, a blush with a powder or something._


----------



## glamadelic (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohhhh... we all do silly stupid stuff sometimes.




I would, seriously, suggest giving the EDM Kabuki brush (and maybe the Flat Top, too) a try. And you could order a free sample kit(*) while you're at it!





_(*) comes with three foundations, one concealer, and one blush - and I've heard that you can email customer service and replace, say, a blush with a powder or something._

I wouldn't mind trying a sample kit from them.. I've heard alot of good things about their products! How much is the sample kit?


----------



## fishchick72 (May 23, 2007)

the sample kit is free, you only pay for the shipping, which is less than $4


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 23, 2007)

I love Sonia Kashuk (Target) and Essence of Beauty (CVS). hth!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohhhh... we all do silly stupid stuff sometimes.




I would, seriously, suggest giving the EDM Kabuki brush (and maybe the Flat Top, too) a try. And you could order a free sample kit(*) while you're at it!





_(*) comes with three foundations, one concealer, and one blush - and I've heard that you can email customer service and replace, say, a blush with a powder or something._

I tried E-Mailing them to have the concealer replaced with a sample of finishing powder and they refused to do it for me. I really wanted to try their sunscreen finishing powder, too.




BTW, I agree w/ fishchick72, Sonia Kashuk brushes are really good.


----------



## mauwong (May 23, 2007)

Walgreens has brushes that are designed supposedly by Japonesque. They have test set available so you can feel the brushes.


----------



## Piximus (May 24, 2007)

The synthetic brushes @ Lumiere are very soft and won't irritate your skin; you can get one for under $12 (baby kabuki: $10+$1.95 insu. and free shipping). In my experience, there are very few powder brushes or kabuki out there (drugstore or online) you can get for under $10 that wouldn't feel rough on your skin (forget the ones in E.L.F., you'll be seriously disappointed). Cut your losses and invest a little more (up to $20), in the long run, you will find it worth your while.


----------



## farris2 (May 24, 2007)

I know its hard waiting for things in the mail,but it is so worth it once you get them. Why settle for ok when you can have fabulous?


----------



## dmolinet (May 24, 2007)

I always thought spending $$$ on brushes was foolish. But, after having to replace cheap ones again and again, I decided to splurge on a MAC blush brush. It's the best thing I ever did!! I now use only MAC brushes-----they feel like silk on the skin.

BTW, I found BE brushes very coarse. The kabuki felt like pins pricking my face.


----------



## Thais (May 24, 2007)

I really like sonia kashuk brushes, and they are quite cheap.


----------



## blondie36 (May 24, 2007)

you can get a posh kabuki from brooks or eckerds for about 9.00 or so ,its big like the mac 182 and very soft but also dense enough to get good coverage,good luck


----------



## farris2 (May 24, 2007)

yes the kabukis are very rough


----------



## glamadelic (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions, girls! I may order Lumiere or EDM brushes.. and I may take a trip to CVS and walgreens and take a look there!


----------



## katnahat (May 25, 2007)

I received my synthetic flat top from Forever Female. It is not the same synthetic hair as the Lumiere/Aubrey Nicole kabuki. It LOOKED like the same synthetic hair, that's why I ordered it. When I opened it up I knew right away it was different. The "orange part" of the hair is a brighter orange. At first I said, "oh no". I brushed it across my face. Then I said "oh, OK!" It is extremely soft. It is just as soft as the awesome kabuki we all love.

I have used the brush twice. This flat top is unbelievable! I never thought anything could be as totally perfect as *THE* kabuki. My coverage is so much better with this brush. What's even more amazing is I use half the MMU that I use with the kabuki. How is that possible????



I can get the side of my nose, under my nose. I can get to those small places the kabuki can't go.

The head is a good size. It is dense, but it does "spread" a little. That does not affect the coverage factor. The full length of the brush is about 6" long and the handle is "fat". It feels good in my hand.

I just had to post a review. I never thought I would be this happy with this brush!


----------



## Momo (May 25, 2007)

Hmm choices, choices. I was trying to decide between Forever Female and Lumiere brushes.


----------



## stashblaster (May 25, 2007)

Glad you like the flat top. 9 times out of 10, that's what I grab. Love the coverage.


----------



## pebo (May 25, 2007)

thanks for that great review, kat...

uh oh...now i feel a need to visit 'forever female's site'.... not good news for the 'ol cc!!! but it sounds like a "must have", indeed.

okay, off i go! thanks!


----------



## fishchick72 (May 25, 2007)

I have EDM's flat top &amp; love it a lot, but I still love my EDM premium kabuki too!


----------



## Piximus (May 25, 2007)

Darn, I was debating between the FF flat top and the Lumiere one, now it looks like I might have to get both... uh-oh, I can hear my cc protesting


----------



## susanks1 (May 25, 2007)

I just got the same brush in the mail yesterday. It is soft. I will be trying it out later this morning.


----------



## farris2 (May 25, 2007)

good for you,I'm glad your'e loving it


----------



## lacolora (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I received my synthetic flat top from Forever Female. It is not the same synthetic hair as the Lumiere/Aubrey Nicole kabuki. It LOOKED like the same synthetic hair, that's why I ordered it. When I opened it up I knew right away it was different. The "orange part" of the hair is a brighter orange. At first I said, "oh no". I brushed it across my face. Then I said "oh, OK!" It is extremely soft. It is just as soft as the awesome kabuki we all love. 
I have used the brush twice. This flat top is unbelievable! I never thought anything could be as totally perfect as *THE* kabuki. My coverage is so much better with this brush. What's even more amazing is I use half the MMU that I use with the kabuki. How is that possible????



I can get the side of my nose, under my nose. I can get to those small places the kabuki can't go.

The head is a good size. It is dense, but it does "spread" a little. That does not affect the coverage factor. The full length of the brush is about 6" long and the handle is "fat". It feels good in my hand.

I just had to post a review. I never thought I would be this happy with this brush!





how much was it, I don't see it on the site.................


----------



## katnahat (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how much was it, I don't see it on the site................. It is $18.50 plus shipping.
Here is a link &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Forever Female Synthetic Flat Top Brush


----------



## PetiteMama (May 25, 2007)

Kat, thanks for posting this! In my exasperation with the Aubrey Nicole flat-top, I decided to order the Philosophy one from Sephora and I love it. It's small but so is my face, so it works out perfectly. The one you got from FF looks like it might be bigger (like the AN one, but maybe it's firmer?). The Philosophy one has soft but stiff bristles, so I get great coverage and, like you, use a smaller amount of minerals. Now I'm wondering if I should get the FF one too? (Drat, it sucks being a hoarder, LOL.) Do they ever have sales? :-D


----------



## AverysMom (May 25, 2007)

I still love the AN flat top brush!! I even started using it with my foundation and I'm getting really great coverage! I personally like it best with my bronzer as someone here suggested. Wish it had worked out for you, but I've heard really great things about the Philosophy brush!!


----------



## katnahat (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PetiteMama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kat, thanks for posting this! In my exasperation with the Aubrey Nicole flat-top, I decided to order the Philosophy one from Sephora and I love it. It's small but so is my face, so it works out perfectly. The one you got from FF looks like it might be bigger (like the AN one, but maybe it's firmer?). The Philosophy one has soft but stiff bristles, so I get great coverage and, like you, use a smaller amount of minerals. Now I'm wondering if I should get the FF one too? (Drat, it sucks being a hoarder, LOL.) Do they ever have sales? :-D I didn't get the AN flat top. I decided against it when I read a review that said it was not firm enough for foundation. I love AN! I wish I could have purchased their brush.





The FF flat top is the only one I've ever had or used. The brush head is very dense and it is firm. I get superior coverage with this brush, so I think it's firm enough. It does spread a little, but that allows it to cover a larger area at a time. The brush head (bristles) is 1 3/8" in diameter. I have used it 4 times. I don't think that increased the diameter though. It looks the same as when I first opened it. It regains its form well. The bristles are exactly 1" long. I think it is the perfect size.

I thought it wasn't the same hair as the AN/Lumiere kabuki. The more I look at it, the more I want to change my mind. It looks more orange on the bottom but it may be the same. I don't know. I do know it's great!!!!!


----------



## MindySue (May 26, 2007)

thanks for the review! im totally wanting it


----------



## rejectstar (May 26, 2007)

Glad you found something you like



That looks like a really nice brush. I'm wondering if the head on it is the same size as Lumiere's flat top, or bigger. Hmm. I'll probably just get Lumiere's anyway because it's only $16 shipping included vs. $18.50 plus shipping. I've been wanting their 8 piece set, so I think I'll have to get both, LOL. Darn.


----------



## anichole (May 26, 2007)

very cool - thanks for letting us know!


----------



## jencc (May 26, 2007)

i lurv my heavenly face brush of b.e.! i reach for that all the time!


----------



## chocobon (May 26, 2007)

Glad u found something u like!!


----------



## ohiomom0503 (May 27, 2007)

I'm just not getting the coverage and look I should be getting with my minerals, so I'm thinking that I need to get a new brush. Right now I'm using my old BE flawless face brush and I have the Aubrey Nicole premium kabuki, and although it's nice...nicer than the BE one that I orginally got in my kit...it just doesn't work for me. Maybe it's too soft and I'm not used to that? Don't know. But, I think I'd like to try a long handled brush and found this. Makeup Brushes: Ultimate Buffer Makeup Brush for Foundation Has anyone tried this brush? Any comments or opinions? Thanks


----------



## earlyprim (May 27, 2007)

I'm not too impressed with it. My ultimate buffer sheds even after I washed it. I love the Bobbi Brown Face (Kabuki) Brush and Smashbox Face &amp; Body Brush #19. Both of them are excelllent. MAC 182 is supposed to be one of the best but it is very pricey ....even on Ebay.


----------



## farris2 (May 27, 2007)

I love a flat top brush


----------



## jencc (May 27, 2007)

hi, i use b.e.'s feather light brush if i want something sheer and their heavenly face brush if i want medium coverage. i also have on hand, b.e.'s handy buki brush that i use every now and then but it's scratchy!


----------



## princessmich (May 27, 2007)

Lumiere's long handled kabuki looks good &amp; you can't go wrong with the price which includes shipping.($16.00)


----------



## J092502D (May 27, 2007)

Have you tried using a flocked sponge? It's not a brush like what you are looking for, but I think it is a great cheap mineral make up tool must have, even if you find your dream brush! I tried it for the first time today using the "wet" method and I got compliments on my MMU looking even more gorgeous and flawless than other days. I thought it was weird considering I didn't even use anything today, except for my EDM Intensive foundation. I was in a rush and skipped the primer, concealer, and finishing dusts! My brush collection includes a lot of EDM premium brushes and BE and I am quite in love with them. I am weird, I know. I am dying to try Lumiere's brushes, but I am stopping myself because it is not really a necessity at the moment!


----------



## katnahat (May 27, 2007)

I have the AN kabuki. I absolutely love that kabuki. I didn't think there could be a better brush. Unbelievably I found a better brush. I just started using a flat top.

The flat top coverage is much better than a kabuki. This brush is extremely soft. I can't decide but the hair MAY be the same as the AN kabuki. The head is a good size. The bristles are the correct density for foundation application.

Whatever brush you decide on I would suggest synthetic bristles instead of natural bristles. Natural brushes shed terribly. Synthetics are much softer than naturals. Some people are sensitive or completely allergic to natural hair. I am allergic to ALL animal hair. I can't even have pets!





Hope you find a great brush!

Here is the link to the brush &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Forever Female Synthetic Flat Top


----------



## ruby2 (May 27, 2007)

My favorite is the flat top from Lumiere-it is also $16 (plus $1.95 insurance) and it is incredibly soft and dense. Gives excellent, flawless application.


----------



## starkraving (May 27, 2007)

I just got the Ultimate Buffer brush- and I like it a lot. It gives really nice coverage- and it just feels so nice to use. I did loose a few bristles the first time I washed it, but I kind of expect that with a new animal hair brush- and for me the softness of the bristles more than makes-up for it. I haven't tried the synthetics though.


----------



## fickledpink (May 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ruby2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My favorite is the flat top from Lumiere-it is also $16 (plus $1.95 insurance) and it is incredibly soft and dense. Gives excellent, flawless application. It's my favorite too! I love this brush! It's so soft and never ever has shed. I placed an order a few days ago for their long handled kabuki.. Can't wait to try it out


----------



## ruby2 (May 27, 2007)

Fickledpink-I have that brush too and you will like it alot I bet! Same softness, no shedding, but not quite as full coverage as the flat top. I LOVE synthetic brushes so much more than animal hair ones.


----------



## iceboi (May 28, 2007)

Hands-down for Lumiere Kabuki Long Handled Synthetic ... OR Synthetic Kabuki brushes from ChoiceBrush.com $10 a piece is well worth it!!!


----------



## ohiomom0503 (May 28, 2007)

Just thought I'd update a bit. Used my Aubrey Nicole kabuki today and really liked how my makeup came out. Still want a new brush, but I think I've got my AN one down now!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2007)

yup i recommend the lumiere kabuki brush too! i've got it and it's so soft and great... i use it for powder and also when i use my foundations wet too. you just spray some water onto the kabuki, then mix it around the foundation as per usual and apply. easy as!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 28, 2007)

I mix my MMU with MOM to obtain a liquid foundation which I apply using an extra-large taklon foundation brush with a short handle. It costs me about US$5 (factory direct).


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok, so I am almost positive I am allergic to the sable brushes I have been using from EDM. They are white in color. So I've switched back to my BE kabuki for now, it's all I have as a back up. But I'm reading on OMC's website &amp; they have brushes that look just like BE's &amp; it says the kabuki is SABLE!! But it's the brown color just like BE's &amp; the EDM sable is white..........................are there different colored sables?? And is the BE full coverage kabuki made out sable too???


----------



## Momo (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm convinced BE brushes are made of fricken straw. Haha sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if they are natural. I do think manufacturers dye natural hair to get a uniform color. I would think sable COULD be any color.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 2, 2007)

ok, someone on another forum told me it says somewhere that they are made out of goat hair!!

I am soooo glad I ordered the lumiere synthetic kabuki!! I cannot wait for it to arrive!!!

I couldn't agree more with the straw comment, LOL!!!!!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 3, 2007)

sable but feels like straw like Momo said


----------



## princessmich (Jun 3, 2007)

Momo gave a perfect description...LOL


----------



## Chrystia (Jun 3, 2007)

You will love the Lumiere kabuki! I ussed BE forever. FInally I needed a new kabuki, so I tried Lumiere's since is was so inexpensive and it is twice the quality of the BE. The synthetic hairs feel like silk against your facem plus it doesn't shed and washes much better than BE's.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree, Lumiere's brushes are way softer than BE's.

LOL @ Momo's comment.

By the way, if you just check Sephora's page, it tells you what the BE brushes are made of, in case you're wondering about their other brushes:

Fragrance, Cosmetics &amp; the Finest Facial Skin Care Product Selection at Sephora.com


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Momo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm convinced BE brushes are made of fricken straw. Haha sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2007)

all i can say about BE brushes is they're good, but i'll order the lumiere kabuki anyway.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well my stepdaughter deals with reps from BE at her work &amp; according to them the BE kabuki is made of boars hair!!

This actually sounds right to me, as when you pet a pig the hair is very stiff &amp; scratchy!!


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 4, 2007)

LOL!

Fishchick- I think you'll really enjoy the Lumiere Kabuki. It's my fav and I have tons of brushes. The only time I don't use it is when it's been washed and it needs to dry- it's so dense and the synthetic brushes seem to take longer to dry. I need to order another for back up when the one is drying. LOL.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 4, 2007)

does it take more than 24 hours to dry???


----------



## katnahat (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *fishchick72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does it take more than 24 hours to dry??? Yes. My AN kabuki took about two days to dry totally. I think I washed it on a Sunday evening and it was ready to use Tuesday afternoon. Synthetic takes a looong time to dry!


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 4, 2007)

oh boy, I'm gonna need a back up for sure then!! I wish I had known that, I would've just ordered them both at the same time! I suppose I'll have to use my BE kabuki as a back up in the meantime...........I soooooo hate that brush!


----------



## cherish 66 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm one of the very few people who has never used a Kabuki, didn't know I needed one! Is it used for foundation application or for buffing afterward? I can't tell the difference between Lumiere's Baby Buki and the the other Kabuki w/the short handle, aside from the price, does anyone know? Do you have more control with the long handle one? What's the importance???


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cherish 66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm one of the very few people who has never used a Kabuki, didn't know I needed one! Is it used for foundation application or for buffing afterward? I can't tell the difference between Lumiere's Baby Buki and the the other Kabuki w/the short handle, aside from the price, does anyone know? Do you have more control with the long handle one? What's the importance??? I have heard the babi buki is really tiny.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 6, 2007)

I prefer the short, stubby handled kabukis, but I guess it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Heifzilla (Jun 7, 2007)

Boar's hair sounds about right. I hate the BE brushes.

My favorite kabuki is actually this one: eBay: PINK KABUKI BRUSH For Minerals, Powder, Blush New! SALE (item 300117386149 end time Jun-08-07 18:27:38 PDT)

It's goat hair but it's high quality, so it's soft at the tips but still dense enough to give good coverage. I also have a luscious kabuki (squirrel) and it was too soft so it didn't give good foundation coverage. It works excellently for veil, though.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Heifzilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Boar's hair sounds about right. I hate the BE brushes.
My favorite kabuki is actually this one: eBay: PINK KABUKI BRUSH For Minerals, Powder, Blush New! SALE (item 300117386149 end time Jun-08-07 18:27:38 PDT)

It's goat hair but it's high quality, so it's soft at the tips but still dense enough to give good coverage. I also have a luscious kabuki (squirrel) and it was too soft so it didn't give good foundation coverage. It works excellently for veil, though.

no more animal hair brushes for me after having such a major allergic reaction to the darn sable brushes from EDM.


----------



## nikkiz. (Jun 7, 2007)

fishchick: my Lumiere long-handled kabuki needs to dry overnight. I do have a Lumiere flat-top which I use alternately with the kabuki. They're soooooo soft, you won't regret it. OM's brush is like BE and since BE's is scratchy I didn't bother to use my OM brush (I sold it).


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks, can't wait for the lumiere kabuki to arrive!!!!


----------



## PetiteMama (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay, I'm confused here. I too remember seeing the AN flat-top stated as having the same bristles as the kabuki, which would be synthetic. That's why I ordered it. When I got mine, it definitely wasn't synthetic. I was quite unhappy with it (see above post). When I checked their website again, that wording was changed. Now I checked yesterday, and it's almost the same wording as before BUT referencing an entirely different brush! And the current wording on the original flat-top I bought from them now says the bristles are natural and synthetic. What the heck?? I was under the impression I was purchasing a synthetic brush that would feel like their kabuki and that I could use to apply foundation.

I did write to them when I first got the brush, explaining the bristles were splaying everywhere, so they sent another. Unfortunately, it's the same as the first, and this one smells (like animal or something yucky). I have no use for this brush. Any thoughts?


----------



## katnahat (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PetiteMama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I'm confused here. I too remember seeing the AN flat-top stated as having the same bristles as the kabuki, which would be synthetic. That's why I ordered it. When I got mine, it definitely wasn't synthetic. I was quite unhappy with it (see above post). When I checked their website again, that wording was changed. Now I checked yesterday, and it's almost the same wording as before BUT referencing an entirely different brush! And the current wording on the original flat-top I bought from them now says the bristles are natural and synthetic. What the heck?? I was under the impression I was purchasing a synthetic brush that would feel like their kabuki and that I could use to apply foundation. 
I did write to them when I first got the brush, explaining the bristles were splaying everywhere, so they sent another. Unfortunately, it's the same as the first, and this one smells (like animal or something yucky). I have no use for this brush. Any thoughts?

I would write them to see if you can return or exchange it. They are very nice and I'm sure they would work with you. I have the synthetic flat top and I bet you would love it.
They are getting in the awesome synthetic flat top in a couple weeks. They have a picture of it on their site. I got mine from Forever Female before I knew AN was getting it. They said it comes from overseas.

I don't know what happened with the descriptions. I know at one time they were selling a synthetic flat top. The description specifically said it was the same hair as the Premium Kabuki. Now they have (had, actually, it is "out of stock") the natural hair flat top. I bet they stop carrying it. I bet they replace it with the synthetic flat top. Sooo many people are converting to all synthetic brushes. I don't think ANYBODY wants the shedding, allergic, ruffness of natural brushes anymore.


----------



## AverysMom (Jun 12, 2007)

I emailed them and this is the reply I got (in under 30 minutes!) Apparently a typo on the website and they are fixing it. I guess they are adding new brushes - I love synthetic brushes:

_Dear Marti,_

Thank you for your inquiry regarding Aubrey Nicole Mineral Makeup and Skin Care. Thank you for pointing out that our Flat Top brush stated both natural and synthetic bristles. That is absolutely a typo. The AN Flat Top buffer/bronzer is 100% synthetic bristles and is the same brush that we have been selling for several months. It is out of stock at this time, but we hope to have it back online within a few weeks. We recently made changes to the website to include the new Flat Top Foundation brush and the webmaster inadvertently made a mistake with the wording on the original flat top. The new Flat Top brush is also 100% Synthetic bristles and cut specifically for foundation application. It is the same synthetic bristles as our incredibly soft AN Premium Kabuki. We received many requests for it and are now waiting their arrival, which will hopefully be in the next couple of weeks.

Again, thanks for pointing out our mistake and we should have that incorrect information fixed shortly. We look forward to hearing from you again.

AN


----------



## jamillahnj (Jun 12, 2007)

_I'm Looking For The Best Brushes for The Job.._

_One For AOFC_

One For MV

_One For Radiance_

_One For Eye Shadow (Contour Brush)_

_Any One Have Any Idea's Would Very Greatful..._

_I Have The Handi ,Kabuki,Flawless,Angle Brush And The Heavenly Face Brush...._

_I Also Have The Laura Geller Kabuki Brush With Handle And Her Double Ended Eye Brush..._

_And A Few Other One's....._

_I Just Want To Know How To Use My Brush Right ......Not Just Leave Them Under My Vanity..Doing Nothing ......._


----------



## jencc (Jun 13, 2007)

hi! i use my heavenly face brush or my feather light brush for AOFC, MV, Radiance. for eyeshadow, i use the heavenly buffing brush, or wet/dry brush, and i'm about to get my flathead shadow brush.


----------



## princessmich (Jun 13, 2007)

Lumiere's brushes always get the raves.


----------



## sgoofi (Jun 13, 2007)

I would like to purchase some brushes for cheap (which I know is nearly impossible). Specifically a flat top brush (better coverage, I hear). Can anyone recommend cheap makeup brushes? Preferably under $10, but if not, I would still like to know about it.


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 13, 2007)

alima # 25 flat top brush for mmu application- the best brush ive found and i tried dozens

for mineral veil i use a skunk brush like the one from mac but i bought mine from kohls for 6.00 and i also use one for blush or bronzers

for eyeshadows i use a sponge top brush from walmart called simply basic its also great for concealing with foundation

good luck


----------



## katnahat (Jun 13, 2007)

Check out the thread I posted named "Forever Female Ultimate Brush Line". It has a link to the site. Their long handle flat top is great! It is soft as silk. The price isn't too bad either. I get much better coverage with my flat top than with my kabuki.

Hope this helps you out!


----------



## leintjess (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry..but what's AOFC?


----------



## ruby2 (Jun 13, 2007)

AOFC= All over face color


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 13, 2007)

i dont surf much on mmu ,as far as i seen one on AN which is real nice flat top for $12, or you can try ebay


----------



## mauwong (Jun 13, 2007)

You can get the BE's heavenly face brush for less than $10 in ebay. But it is not as soft as synthetic brush that katnahat and snowjesh mentioned.


----------



## iceboi (Jun 13, 2007)

Choice Brush

Great Synthetic Brush Selection and cheap shipping!!!


----------



## jewele (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *iceboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Choice Brush
Great Synthetic Brush Selection and cheap shipping!!!

I second this!!! The kabuki I am using right now I got from there for $10 and it's the best. Really soft and hasn't shed at all!!


----------



## ruby2 (Jun 14, 2007)

You can get good synthetic brushes from Lumiere for about $16 for the flat top buffer-a good brush makes all the difference in application. I just got the new short handled buffer from Forever Female for $18.50.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought the one mentioned at CVS Pharmacy for $9.99 for a Kubuki. ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL brush!!!!!!!

Right now, my CVS has buy one and get one 1/2 off.

Brand name is ESSENCE OF BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princessmich (Jun 22, 2007)

Lumiere has my vote. Their brushes are super soft and retains their shape after a wash.




I've also found that they do not irritate my skin.


----------



## mandrake (Jun 22, 2007)

Currently the 2 tools I use consistently everyday are my MAC #187 Duo Fibre Brush for foundation and my MAC #188 Small Duo Fibre Brush for my blush/highlighter. I love, love these and use them for both my "traditional" foundations as well as my Mineral Makeup Fetish. They are pricey but so worth it, especially if you have sensitive skin and can't stand any harsh bristles that sometimes are the major downfall of those cheaper brushes. I use the bigger #187 to stipple on my foundation and it really allows me to lightly layer on my makeup so I can control coverage. I also use it for my powder as well if I need a less sheer coverage for those "roughâ€ days. The smaller brush # 188, I use for my blushes, making sure to tap off excess and as always layering sheer layers for a natural look. I also use it if I use a highlighter over my cheekbones and brow bone.



Heather


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Jane Iredales flatop &amp; MAC's kabuki, sorry, both are over $15.00.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 22, 2007)

Forever Female Long Handle Ultimate Flat Top (synthetic)!! It is awesome. Great coverage and super, super soft. I stopped using my kabuki for this brush.


----------



## nevada cat (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been enjoying the flat top and the kabuki brush, both synthetic, from U Glo Girl. Very soft and the foundation goes on nice.

Cat


----------



## Prudence (Jun 26, 2007)

Based on the glowing reviews in this thread (and others) I just ordered both the long and short handle Forever Female flattop (+ the kabuki)

Wish I had them yesterday and thanks to everybody for the enlightenment


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2007)

Whenever I was my brush, it's like the MMU sinks into the depths of the bristles, and I have to use twice as much for it to even cover my face. It's like there's nothing on the brush. Yet, if I don't wash it, it seems to want to "mat" up on me. So, on one hand it's softer and nice when washed, yet on the other hand it's like it doesn't pick up color well once it's been washed. Anyone else have this problem with the MAC 182? Or even kabukis in general?


----------



## togal (Jun 26, 2007)

Aquilah, I don't have the MAC 182 but because it is natual hairs it will suck up more product than synthetic. I used to use the EDM premium kabuki and it really matted up quick after washing too. I currently use the Lumiere synthetic kabuki and it is great. You don't get the matted thing happening at all and it is very soft.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree. My Aubrey Nicole kabuki distributes the MMU evenly. It is synthetic (same as Lumiere). My kabuki never matted up.

I try to stay away from natural brushes. I am allergic to animal hair. I can't comment on why your natural kabuki is doing that. I have read that natural does "grab" alot more product than synthetic.

I'm sorry you're having problems with it. If you are looking for a replacement, I would highly recommend synthetic brushes. They are awesome! You could look at Forever Female, Lumiere and Aubrey Nicole.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2007)

I do like my brush, so don't get me wrong there. I just wanted to know if I'm the only one having this issue or not. There is a brush I have my eye on, but I need my friend to CP it for me since I don't have the store that carries it here.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the 182 and it happens to me as well, that's why I don't use it much anymore. Waste of $45 since I don't get to use it. I prefer to use my Lumiere synthetic kabuki.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Forever Female Long Handle Ultimate Flat Top (synthetic)!! It is awesome. Great coverage and super, super soft. I stopped using my kabuki for this brush.



I second the FF Flat top and also love the Lumiere kabuki and baby buki. My favorite of the 3 is the FF flat top.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think mine is doing that. But, then again the 182 is the only kabuki I have ever used for mmu so far. I just do serious buffing and I seem to get decent coverage.


----------



## mghb (Jun 26, 2007)

I am experiencing this same problem. I washed my 182 brush for the first time this weekend w/ Mac's brush cleaner. The bristles are not as tight as they were before, if that makes any sense. It seems like I am doubling the mineral make up now, because I am not getting as much I the bristles. I'm dissapointed because I really loved the brush prior to washing it.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

lumiere all the way! sorry i know you like your brush, but this is way better.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

I have both the lumiere kabuki and lumiere flat top and lately i've been using the flat top more. I think it gives better coverage. I just wish it was bigger. I might give in and buy the forever female one or something, but I LOVE the coverage it gives me. I look flawless, and I find the brush to stay in place when I put my MMU on, the kabuki seems to 'sway' back and forth too much when buffing it in. Thats another thing too, I hardly buff at all, if not just sweep the foundation across my face. I love it. I wish lumiere would come out with a bigger version cause I love the way lumiere brushes look, and I like my brushes to match.

Basically, im just praising my flat top. who else loves their flat top more than their kabuki???

Does anybody have the long handled kabuki that can give me a review of how it compares to the regular kabuki/flat top??


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have Lumiere's kabuki (short handle) and baby buki as well as the Forever Female flat top brush. While I love all 3, my favorite is definitely the FF flat top. I like the coverage of the flat top a little better than the kabuki. I use the flat top for foundation, kabuki for finishing powder and the MAC skunk brush for bronzer.

I tried the flat top from Monave and it was hard on my skin. The FF is soft and non-irritating to my skin.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for sharing, it helps me a lot..i might get that flat top.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the synthetic brushes are better for me. I just checked the FF site. The price of the brush is $18.50. I paid for expedited shipping so the total including shipping and tax was $24.50. I've ordered brushes that were more expensive and weren't as good. Someone had recommended the FF brushes to me. Since I wanted the flat top, I tried it. I have the brushes I need for now but in the future will look at FF or Lumiere for their synthetic brushes. The quality is good for both and they don't irritate my sensitive skin.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

yes i agree synthetic all the way. ill never buy a natural hair one again.


----------



## mauwong (Jun 27, 2007)

I have Lumiere's flat top and Uglogirl flat top (supposedly the same as FF long handled flat top). I agree with you I like the way Lumiere's Flat Top brush staying in place. The Uglogirl's brush kind of splay out. I usually use the Uglogirl's brush though because the brush is wider than Lumiere's. Definitely wish Lumiere comes out with wider flat top brush.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 27, 2007)

I love my FF flat top (long handle). It's the only brush I use now. I've put my kabuki away in the closet!






It does spread a bit, but that doesn't hurt it's performance. It gives fabulous coverage.

I would highly recommend the FF flat top (long handle).


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mauwong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have Lumiere's flat top and Uglogirl flat top (supposedly the same as FF long handled flat top). I agree with you I like the way Lumiere's Flat Top brush staying in place. The Uglogirl's brush kind of splay out. I usually use the Uglogirl's brush though because the brush is wider than Lumiere's. Definitely wish Lumiere comes out with wider flat top brush. i thought i was alone on this! i hate the way my kabuki changes shape so easily.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

lumiere buffer brush!!


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought my brushes at CVS and I love them. Brand name is Essence of Beauty. Priced very reasonalbe!!!


----------



## weavee (Jun 28, 2007)

The new Nars Kabuki brush is the BEST, (picked mine up on ebay really cheap &amp; authentic). It is larger than most brushes so takes shorted time to do whole face. It does shed a little to start (so I just rubbed it in circles on a towel first for few minutes). The bristles are natural hair but not too hard. The finish is incredible after buffing in circles for under 1 minute I have flawless skin, I cannot say enough about how good this brush truly is!!!!!


----------



## kellyxjelley (Jun 28, 2007)

Lumiere Kabuki. it is love i tell you!


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 28, 2007)

I should be getting my Lumiere flat top within the next week or so!!



I'm excited... I have a feeling I might end up liking it more than my kabuki, too



LOL.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

yay! give it a few tries, it took me a few tries to like it a lot..unless you do the first try then great haha.


----------



## princessmich (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't own a Flat top so I'm glad to learn of the positive reviews...totally helps


----------



## Lauren (Jun 28, 2007)

I love my flat top more than my kabuki too! It definitely gives better coverage and it's smaller so it's easier to get to all parts of my face! I use the everyday minerals one, I think it's natural hair but they're replacing all of their brushes with synthetics so I'll probably get a new one when they do that!


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 28, 2007)

i love my flat top too


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 28, 2007)

I want to get the Kevyn Aucoin Flat top Brush. Its AU$87. But oh so soft. And I can't find it on eBay...


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

umm..just a question

why buy a brush that is THAT expensive when you can buy one for under 20 dollars and probably is just as soft, trust me, these are so freaking soft.


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 29, 2007)

Because I am stupid?





Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif umm..just a questionwhy buy a brush that is THAT expensive when you can buy one for under 20 dollars and probably is just as soft, trust me, these are so freaking soft.


----------



## crazychic (Jun 29, 2007)

I just bought a flat top yesterday (not from a MMU company tho)

With the hotness &amp; humidity my MMU is looking &amp; feeling different.. it is getting too cakey &amp; it just looks weird, it might be the kabuki so I am excited to try it with the flat top &amp; see how that works out.


----------



## gina2328 (Jun 29, 2007)

I started out with a couple of kabuki's and I never really liked the application. My first flat top was the Philosophy airbrush. It is amazing but it has a small head and takes a little longer, but its dense so it gives an airbrushed affect. My next purchase was the Lumiere flat top. I have tried it a number of times and its ok, but I prefer the Philosphy to the Lumiere. I may try the FF. But I am so happy with the Philosophy I am not sure I want to try it. The Philosophy is synthetic and if you buy it at Sephora it is returnable if you are not happy with it. Price is $ 25.00.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *amethystangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Because I am stupid?



lol nah i guess i understand that but i wouldnt be able to afford it
you like the pilosophy one better? interesting

and im kind of liking how small mine is now because it is not only cute but gets under my eyes really really well


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 29, 2007)

i bought the flat top synthetic brush from mymineralsbathandbody.com and im in love with this brush,if applies the minerals evenly and flawless,it doesnt absorb all the minerals like most brushes do,its synthetic which makes it sooo soft and its BIGGER than the lumiere brush which i liked too but it was to small,lisa from myminerals is going to do a pre buy for these brushes ,im going to get a second brush to have for back-up,thought i would share this with everyone here


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 29, 2007)

i just bought the synthetic flat top from mymineralsbathandbody and this brush is the best i tried(i tried mac 182,alima,posh and several more)and this one tops them all- its bigger than the lumiere brush which i liked also but it was to small 4 me,this brush applies the minerals evenly and flawless and its so soft and it doesnt absorb all of the minerals like most brushes do,sometimes theres more minerals in the brush than on my face,lol ,with this brush the minerals stay right on top of the brush so you can see them and tap if to much is on the brush,no waste,going to buy a second one to have for backup


----------



## donthate (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't see a flat top synthetic on the website, only one w/ pony hair.


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *donthate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see a flat top synthetic on the website, only one w/ pony hair.



im sorry i forgot to tell you about emailing her for pictures of the brush,she didnt even put them on her site yet,i bought samples from her and she told me about the brush


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmm interesting


----------



## coocoo4coco (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *donthate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see a flat top synthetic on the website, only one w/ pony hair.



*Wow. I had heard so many good things about the flat top brush, so I went over to the site and ordered it. Yep, the wrong one. I didn't even notice that it was the pony hair and not the synthetic that was mentioned on this site. I figured that since that was the ONLY flat top brush available on the site, how could I go wrong?



*
*It's just a continum of the week I'm having.






*

*Have a great weekend everyone. *

*CooCoo



*


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

sorry to hear that


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *coocoo4coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Wow. I had heard so many good things about the flat top brush, so I went over to the site and ordered it. Yep, the wrong one. I didn't even notice that it was the pony hair and not the synthetic that was mentioned on this site. I figured that since that was the ONLY flat top brush available on the site, how could I go wrong?



*
*It's just a contiunum of the week I'm having.






*

*Have a great weekend everyone. *

*CooCoo



*

dont worry,you can contact lisa,she will fix it for you,she is such a sweetheart,im sorry about that,i should of said that in the thread


----------



## Min (Jun 30, 2007)

I tried to email her for the info but my email was bounced back to me.


----------



## coocoo4coco (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dont worry,you can contact lisa,she will fix it for you,she is such a sweetheart,im sorry about that,i should of said that in the thread



*Good News - Min &amp; Blondie! First, don't feel bad Blondie, it's not your fault. I should have noticed that it was the pony hair instead of the synthetic. It wasn't your fault, I just breezed through the post, saw flat top brush available, and didn't notice that it was a synthetic that you were talking about. I've been so busy at work when I finally got a few minutes to place the order, zipped over to the website, saw it was the only "flat topped brush" available (and, of course didn't notice that it said "horse-hair") and placed my order. Shortly after I posted on this site, I did in fact e-mail Lisa with the hopes that she would be able to make the switch. And yes, she is a sweetheart and is able to make the change before it shipped! I received an e-mail reply from her early this morning with her telling me that she could do it. She said that she's trying to get her website gal to have the pictures of the brush posted on the site shortly.*

*But thanks both of you Blondie and Min in trying to contact her on my behalf - but it worked out fine. Hopefully she'll have the brush on the website shortly and everyone who is interested in it will be able to purchase it. She is a doll and her customer service is outstanding!*

*Thanks again - I gotta go put on my "cleaning hat" and get started in straigtening out this house. You work all week so that you can be maid service on the weekend! Seriously, I'd better get started with the laundry before all I'm wearing next week is my mineral makeup!



*

*Thanks again and have a great weekend!*

*Coocoo



*


----------



## silveria (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Min* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried to email her for the info but my email was bounced back to me. That's weird. Maybe you can try pming her. She's LisaLu on MuT I think!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmm I'm interested now. How big is the brush and how much is it?


----------



## farris2 (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yoshipeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like the flat tops better than kabuki's as well Ditto


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm I'm interested now. How big is the brush and how much is it? sent you a pm,going to send you a picture of the brush,and i think its 15.00,which is very reasonable,i paid 42.00 for the mac 182 and 25.00 for the alima buffer brush and perfer the flat top from lisa(mymineralsand bath)but i sold them off to buy another one for back up


----------



## LittleJade (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the review! I look forward to getting this brush, it'll be my first flat top! And I agree, I've ordered from Lisa before and she's a total sweetheart. Her customer service is the best!


----------



## crazychic (Jul 1, 2007)

I tried it yesterday with the flat top &amp; yes there was deff a difference - I like the flat top better I think.. BUT I have to go over my face a lot because the MMU gets kinda streaky. I did wet MMU at first tho - then I moistened the brush with H20 &amp; picked up the minerals &amp; put it on that way. 

Maybe I should just do it completely dry? - Anyone else find it more streaky with the flat top?


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *crazychic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried it yesterday with the flat top &amp; yes there was deff a difference - I like the flat top better I think.. BUT I have to go over my face a lot because the MMU gets kinda streaky. I did wet MMU at first tho - then I moistened the brush with H20 &amp; picked up the minerals &amp; put it on that way. Maybe I should just do it completely dry? - Anyone else find it more streaky with the flat top?

How I do it is by picking up the minerals on the brush first and then spritzing it a couple times before applying to my face. I find this way works better for me than wetting it first


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LittleJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the review! I look forward to getting this brush, it'll be my first flat top! And I agree, I've ordered from Lisa before and she's a total sweetheart. Her customer service is the best! i bought tons of brushes and this one is the best hands down,you will be very pleased with this brush



yep lisa is # 1 when it comes to customer service,enjoy your brush!


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 1, 2007)

hello all,lisa from mymineralsbathandbody added a picture of her big flattop brush its only 14.99 too,im going to order another for backup,this brush is GREAT for mineral makeup application it doesnt absorb all the minerals like most brushes do ,the minerals stay on top of the brush so you can see them,some of my other brushes absorb all the minerals,more in brush than on my face,what a waste,and its soooooooo soft,wanted to share this with everyone here


----------



## agatapas (Jul 1, 2007)

I use Isadora Kabuki brush, it costs about 10 EUR, but I do not recommend it, it's really poor quality. When you put on the makeup the brush leaves the hair on your face, and that's gross.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks for letting us know


----------



## princessmich (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting




I love lumiere's brushes but you are so right about the brushes absorbing the minerals cause I too discovered that



Will definitely take a look at the website.


----------



## ostara75 (Jul 2, 2007)

I was going to buy a couple of those flat tops that you recommended but the shopping cart on their site is busted. When I tried to send an email to Lisa it was returned as invalid. I had to give up.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ostara75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was going to buy a couple of those flat tops that you recommended but the shopping cart on their site is busted. When I tried to send an email to Lisa it was returned as invalid. I had to give up. thats odd! did you try emailing her with this address [email protected]hope this helps u


----------



## ostara75 (Jul 2, 2007)

OK the second email worked, and she replied to me. I am glad I tried again. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LittleJade (Jul 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bought tons of brushes and this one is the best hands down,you will be very pleased with this brush



yep lisa is # 1 when it comes to customer service,enjoy your brush! Thanks! I feel extra reassured now



I think I may get the synthetic kabuki too and use that for blush. I really like how the site looks now.. lots of revamping going on.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ostara75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK the second email worked, and she replied to me. I am glad I tried again. Thanks for the tip! glad everything worked out ok,they must be having a promblem with the site because she replies with in minutes,not days like most company`s


----------



## suew (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi all!

I want to get some brushes, and initially I thought of getting the Lumiere Kabuki..but after reading all these reviews, I'm back at square one. Which brush should I get??

I'm eyeing the Kabuki, Long Handle Kabuki (both Lumiere), and the FF Short Handle Flat Top. I like a sheer-light coverage, so any suggestions? The Kabuki looks really nice...I so want one!


----------



## autumnagain (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Min* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried to email her for the info but my email was bounced back to me. I tried to email her for a different and my email bounced back twice also.


----------



## nomi (Jul 4, 2007)

After hearing everyones raves, I've decided to get a FF flat top, but there's a short handled and long handled one listed. Doesnt make a difference to me, except for the fact that apparently the bristles are not the same(different length or something). Woulld one of them be better for applying foundation? Anyone have one and able to tall me? Thanks!


----------



## katnahat (Jul 4, 2007)

I made a thread on the FF Ultimate Brushes. I only have the long handle flat top. It is awesome. I would definitely recommend it. I have pictures of it in the FF thread.

LINK &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Forever Female Ultimate Brush Line


----------



## camelliarose (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nomi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After hearing everyones raves, I've decided to get a FF flat top, but there's a short handled and long handled one listed. Doesnt make a difference to me, except for the fact that apparently the bristles are not the same(different length or something). Woulld one of them be better for applying foundation? Anyone have one and able to tall me? Thanks! Out of the two of those I prefer the long handled better, because i find it is a bit more dense. I think I would say I prefer the long handled for foundation and short handled for finishing powder or primer powder!

hth!

Also tho I really love the ultimate kabuki, but that just makes it more complicated for you! LOL


----------



## nomi (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks! off to order : )


----------



## coocoo4coco (Jul 6, 2007)

*I usually wash my Kabuki once a week. Is that often enough? I don't apply my minerals wet (except for eyeshawdows) so I think the risk of bacteria forming is reduced - although you deal with body oils and such. I'm curious about what is the frequency of washing these brushes. Also, should you wash the "natural" brushes more frequently than the synthetic? Is there a difference? I don't want to find out the hard way.



And, what do you wash your brushes with? I've been using Castile soap and they come out really nice. Plus the soap breaks down and rinses out very thoroughly.*

*CooCoo



*


----------



## semantje (Jul 6, 2007)

i would like to know this too


----------



## Mikitapatel (Jul 6, 2007)

You're suppose to wash brushes every 2 weeks I think, but you have to wash sponges like every 2 days.


----------



## Mikitapatel (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a BE kabuki brush, and even though I don't like their foundation, I really do like their brushes.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *autumnagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried to email her for a different and my email bounced back twice also. maybe because they are adding the pictures to the site,try again today i did and it seems to be fine ,good luck


----------



## emeraldgal (Jul 7, 2007)

I think something like a baby shampoo once a week would be a good idea.


----------



## oceanmist (Jul 7, 2007)

The general thing is every two weeks, but some wash them daily. I am now in the habit of washing mine once a week with some shampoo. The ones I have are natural hair for the most part so a mild shampoo does fine.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 7, 2007)

i wash my foundation brush every week. i'm not sure about eyeshadow brushes because i tend to be lazy to wash it but i read somewhere that you suppose to wash it everyday.


----------



## StarDecay (Jul 7, 2007)

I have makeup brushes on rotation and wash them after every use, I have acne so try to avoid cross infection. It really helps!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jul 7, 2007)

im washing mine now lol


----------



## nolalashes (Jul 7, 2007)

this site has awesome prices for brushes

Forever Female

You should check it out


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jul 7, 2007)

So, everyone is in agreement, that using a shampoo is good for washing the makeup brushes? Please explain how you use the Shampoo? Do you dilute it with water and just swish the brush around, then rinse, and lay down or up to dry?

I found the cleansers for cleaning the brushes are very expensive!






Unless anyone here has a name of a cleanser that is not too pricey????????


----------



## amethystangel (Jul 8, 2007)

I have ordered from essential beauty supplies, they are awesome!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi JoAnn!

According to A'SQUIRREL - Makeup brushes, squirrel powder brushes, makeup sets, makeup train cases, cosmetics.., they advise:

"Place some shampoo on your fingertips and gently shampoo the hair. Shampoo in the direction of the hair. Pay special attention to the hair near the ferrule. Rinse it under gentle running water, thoroughly. Gently press it flat in a towel to dry. It is also a good idea to lightly press it back into shape. You can then leave it to dry flat on a dry towel or HANG it up (suspended) with the hair tip facing down. REMEMBER, never ever leave it to dry with the hair facing down or up, in a glass or container! The hair should not come into contact with any surface whatsoever while drying! Makeup brushes that dry upright (with hair pointing or facing upwards) will begin to cause particles to collect in, and water to run into, the ferrule and will soon begin to cause the hair on the makeup brush to fan out or shed and can even cause the handle to come loose or wobbly."

If you want to use a brush cleaner, they recommend Pink Soap Artist Brush Cleaner and Masters Brush Cleaner and Preserver.

HTH!


----------



## i-doallure (Jul 8, 2007)

I've got a couple of the long handled brushes and love them all. The short handled kabuki is a great brush too.

I'm thinking of buying the 5 brush kit for my two sisters for christmas presents.


----------



## i-doallure (Jul 8, 2007)

I wash all of mine once a week. I find they take a full day and evening to dry so I wash them straight after applying my morning makeup and that way they are dry and ready the next day.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 8, 2007)

I wash my foundation brush every day, my blush brush once a week and my powder brush every 3 days.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 8, 2007)

I wash mine every two weeks with Baby Wash. I'm a SAHM so i don't have the need to wear makeup everyday therefore its unnecessary to wash on a weekly basis.


----------



## SalJ (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm so bad at this - I do it when I remember. I use some mac brush cleanser on my liner brush and shadow brushes whenever i use a dark colour or fluidline though.


----------



## veronwps (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Im new to mineral makeup would like to know if Bobbi Brown's kabuki is good for mineral makeup? Thanks


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 10, 2007)

i just found out that lily lolo wont have their kabuki brushes back in stock for a couple of weeks!!...and i've received samples of foundation,blush,cover-up etc. from them...can anyone tell me what other brushes i can buy to use with them that are really good??...and what brushes could i get for the cover-up,blush etc...thanks a mill!


----------



## selin_beaumont (Jul 13, 2007)

what make up brush can u recommend?


----------



## selin_beaumont (Jul 13, 2007)

i discovered smashbox's kabuki and i've been using it ever since. it's doesn't prick my skin and it's just right. would love to try other brushes specifically for mmu use though


----------



## autumnagain (Jul 13, 2007)

I own both brushes and I agree the Lumiere is superior. I want to order another Lumiere kabuki (or maybe a flat top) as a back up.

I am in Canada. As far as I know it is is free shipping. Kim does charge brush insurance; one time charge per order even if you order multiple brushes.


----------



## donthate (Jul 13, 2007)

I just took the plunge and ordered the flat top! I'm so excited!


----------



## princessmich (Jul 13, 2007)

I ordered mine yesterday and so excited too


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *donthate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just took the plunge and ordered the flat top! I'm so excited! your going to love this brush for mmu



enjoy


----------



## Min (Jul 13, 2007)

Just ordered mine I cant wait! Thanks for the tip


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 13, 2007)

princessmich, donthate and Min,

Don't forget to share your reviews with us when you get them!





Thanks!


----------



## farris2 (Jul 13, 2007)

got mine today...post tomorow night


----------



## donthate (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif princessmich, donthate and Min,
Don't forget to share your reviews with us when you get them!





Thanks!

Lisa said mine won't ship until Monday but when I get it I will definitely let you guys know how I like it!


----------



## farris2 (Jul 15, 2007)

Got mine yesterday and I'm still on the fence as to wether I like it more than my heavenly face brush


----------



## dreamzz (Jul 15, 2007)

I got mines yesterday and I absolutely love it! Both the kabuki and flat top were amazingly soft! But what's even more amazing is the customer service, Lisa keeps in constant contact with you and let's you know what's going on every step of the way so you can definitely feel safe ordering from her. I also received a mini buki that's smaller than the baby buki I bought from Lumiere! It's super cute.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2007)

Hmmm interesting!


----------



## PetiteMama (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree; Lisa has the best customer service of anyone I've shopped with! She's a genuinely nice person who goes out of her way to make sure you're happy. Her products rock, too! I especially love the translucent powder and Light Bisque concealer (used as foundation too)!


----------



## dreamzz (Jul 16, 2007)

Really? I have yet to try any of her mineral makeup but reading your post just now, I'm definitely interesting in trying it out!


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey girls! I have 2 questions for you............. I just ordered Lumiere's Kabuki and long handle kabuki. I was wondering if you could tell me how long it ususally take them to ship things? I ordered them 4 days ago and have not received a shipping notice from them and I am very eager to get my brushes being that I have heard great things!!! Secondly, does anyone have their synthetic blush brush? I am now thinking I should have ordered this. I am looking for a synthetic brush to use with my BE all over face color in a little sun (beautiful color by the way- I just ordered a full size one on ebay for 12 bucks



)! Thanks for all the help girls!


----------



## Min (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif princessmich, donthate and Min,
Don't forget to share your reviews with us when you get them!





Thanks!

Will do. If its anything close to the Lumiere long handled kabuki as far as softness then im sure its awesome.


----------



## donthate (Jul 18, 2007)

I got my brush! It's a bit smaller than I expected actually but very very soft and firm but not hard. The application makes for very nice coverage, and surprisingly it's not too thick either. It does take longer to dry though, but I love it so far! Great bargain!


----------



## Min (Jul 18, 2007)

I got mine &amp; I agree with the others Its awesome. I love the coverage I get with it &amp; the finish is really nice. I def recommend for people with sensitive skin because its sooooo soft. I've been using synthetic brushes for a little while now but if you've never used one it is a little different &amp; might take some getting used to but will be well worth it.


----------



## girl2006 (Jul 18, 2007)

i use just a normal powder brush to apply my PF mineral makeup and heard that you are supposed to use a kabuki (sp?) brush. Does the type of brush you use give you a different coverage will it go on better with the kabuki brush. I saw a really big fluffy one at like walmart and it was $10, would i have better coverage and blend easier with a big kabuki brush. which brushes are your favs that are cheap!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

now more ppl say they like a flat top brush becoz it offers a better coverage. i have heard good things about them from lumiere and aubrey nicole. now aubrey nicole isnt charging shippings for a few days maybe u can go check that out


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 19, 2007)

I think you should get either a kabuki or flat top brush.


----------



## starkraving (Jul 19, 2007)

Dense bristles give much better coverage- you'll be shocked. Either a flat top or a kabuki work great (I have both- and do like the flat top slightly better mainly because of the longer handle). You can get the Essence of Beauty kabuki at some CVS drug stores- that's not too bad and is about $10. If you can find a synthetic on sale on line- it's worth the extra money.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

yea synthetic tend to works better i heard...much softer and less falling of hair


----------



## LittleJade (Jul 19, 2007)

My Mineral Bath and Body sells quality synthetic flat top and kabuki brushes at a good price. Definitely check them out


----------



## agatapas (Jul 19, 2007)

I think that a lot depends on the brush. I have one kabuki from Isadora, which wasn't cheap and is terrible (I do not use this anymore). I also bought synthetic flat top from signature minerals, and I do not like it very much - I think kabuki is working better for me while I do not need much coverage. In fact I just ordered long handle syntetic kabuki from AN, during their free shipping promotion and this one looks very similar to the one I have from sephora.

Right now I'm using no. 2 sephora powder brush, which I like very much. It has long handle, and looks like kabuki. For me it's perfect to blend the make up all over the face. However I would prefer a syntehic brush, so I hope the one I ordered from AN, will be my perfect brush.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jul 19, 2007)

yes, the density of the brush hair makes a great difference!


----------



## Min (Jul 19, 2007)

The brush does make the difference. I would use a kabuki for light to med coverage or a flat top if you want more coverage.


----------



## zarine (Jul 19, 2007)

The density of the brush bristles will also assist in giving coverage - hence the raves for Lumiere's synthetic kabuki as its very dense but soft.


----------



## farris2 (Jul 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *zarine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The density of the brush bristles will also assist in giving coverage - hence the raves for Lumiere's synthetic kabuki as its very dense but soft. I agree and the flat top is awesome too


----------



## Bexy (Jul 20, 2007)

I use BE and I have both of their brushes. The foundation brush gives me light coverage and the kabuki the heavier coverage. I like both I use the reg brush for mineral veil and the kabuki for the foundation. I want to get a flat top now.


----------



## girl2006 (Jul 20, 2007)

can someone give me a link to the flat top brushes


----------



## anonymouse (Jul 20, 2007)

Lisa has a sale on her synthetic kabuki brush if anyone is interested My Mineral Bath and Body (scroll down the page)


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 20, 2007)

So I think I need heavier coverage than what my kabuki gives me, but I'm stuck between lumiere's flat top and my minerals bath and body flat top.

So I've heard that both are awesome but it's the price that's stopping me. I've had good experience with lumiere's kabuki so their flat top is a garuntee that it will not be bad, free shipping but brush insurance, also a lot of people complain that it's a bit too small. On the other hand MMBB is normal size i guess? but shipping charges add up to about $19-20 and that's probably just in USD.

Personally I don't like the look of lumiere's handle and it's small, but I trust it better. Sugguestions?

**edit

now that I look again, i think I may just leave the flat top for their 9pc brush set




they look super soft like their kabuki and the price is good would you say? Is the carrying case for the brushes or for seperate stuff?


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 20, 2007)

i had the lumiere flat top and although it did provide great coverage it just took so long to apply because it was so SMALL ,so i bought the flat top from mymineral`s and promblem solved great coverage and bigger than lumiere`s flat top,hope that helps,i loved the brush so much i bought 2


----------



## katnahat (Jul 21, 2007)

Check out Aubrey Nicole's Flat Top They have just put up the synthetic flat top on their site. It is the same one as Forever Female and Mineral Bath and Body. AN has a free shipping offer until Saturday, that includes international.

This is a great brush. I bought mine from Forever Female before AN started carrying them. I LOVE mine! The coverage is way better than the kabuki (I have the AN kabuki).


----------



## katnahat (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was in the market for new brushes as well. I love kat and trust her judgement so I ordered the AN flat top and long handled kabuki last night. I'm waaaay excited! Aww, thank you my NC friend!!




I can't wait until you get your brushes and give your review. I really think you are going to love the flat top. I know I use mine everyday and love it!


----------



## princessmich (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *avenged* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I think I need heavier coverage than what my kabuki gives me, but I'm stuck between lumiere's flat top and my minerals bath and body flat top.So I've heard that both are awesome but it's the price that's stopping me. I've had good experience with lumiere's kabuki so their flat top is a garuntee that it will not be bad, free shipping but brush insurance, also a lot of people complain that it's a bit too small. On the other hand MMBB is normal size i guess? but shipping charges add up to about $19-20 and that's probably just in USD.

Personally I don't like the look of lumiere's handle and it's small, but I trust it better. Sugguestions?

**edit

now that I look again, i think I may just leave the flat top for their 9pc brush set



they look super soft like their kabuki and the price is good would you say? Is the carrying case for the brushes or for seperate stuff?

Hey, i have Lumiere's 9 piece and yes the brushes come in the small black case. As for the Flat top mine arrived from MMBB yesterday and its currently drying. I'm very impressed with the quality and can't wait to test it tomorrow. BTW, i'm in Canada too and the shipping from MMBB was just $4.60 totalling to $21.23. Hope you're able to make a wise decision.


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princessmich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, i have Lumiere's 9 piece and yes the brushes come in the small black case. As for the Flat top mine arrived from MMBB yesterday and its currently drying. I'm very impressed with the quality and can't wait to test it tomorrow. BTW, i'm in Canada too and the shipping from MMBB was just $4.60 totalling to $21.23. Hope you're able to make a wise decision. I think I may just go for the 9 piece set and figure out if I really want a flat top later. If anything it won't be lumiere's flat top, either AN or MMBB.
The small concealer shadow brush, is that just concealer brush or a eyeshadow brush? and what's the mini eye buki brush, is it just a regular eyeshadow brush?


----------



## farris2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree the Lumiere flat top is too small,but it fits perfectly in my makeup bag so I'll deal with it


----------



## yda (Jul 22, 2007)

i recommend lumiere kabuki brush


----------



## yda (Jul 23, 2007)

try monave flat top brush


----------



## donthate (Jul 23, 2007)

I know there's a ton of flat-top discussion lately, but I'd love to know about some non-synthetic hair flat-top brushes. Any favorites? The ones I've found are...

Everyday Minerals Premium Flat Top...

Makeup Brushes - Everyday Minerals

Stila #21 Brush

Sephora: Stila #21 Double Duty Cheek Contour and Blush Brush: Cheeks

MAC 180

M·A·C Cosmetics | 180 Small Buffer Brush

Monave

Monave Mineral Make Up: Loose mineral products, natural, hand-crafted skin care: Flat Top

Lauress

LaurEss

Any input on these, and any others?


----------



## PetiteMama (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll second the KT Naturals one. I loved mine so much I bought a backup!


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 23, 2007)

I've decided I'm gonna order lumiere's 9pc tonight and get the sample of their foundation. With this, I'll see if I can get better coverage with better quality mmu, if yes then no need for a flat top. Thanks for all the advice too.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 26, 2007)

I wash my eyeshadow brushes after every use. I have a lot of different colors, and I want a fresh application every time. I wash my blush brush and powder brush every week.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm. Very good thread. I've been wondering this myself.


----------



## dialmee (Jul 26, 2007)

Lots of good info! Thanks!


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 26, 2007)

I wash mine at least once a week (I have oily skin) w/ a castile soap &amp; in between I sanitize with a spritz of tea tree/witch hazel spray Try &amp; tilt the brush downward to keep water out of the ferule sp?


----------



## ivette (Jul 26, 2007)

at least once a month


----------



## katnahat (Jul 27, 2007)

Yay Ohappydayes!!!!!






I'm so glad you love your brushes. They are so awesome! I couldn't apply my MMU with anything else!! This synthetic material has to be the best thing on earth for brush bristles. I don't see why every brush in the world isn't made with this stuff.





I hope you can find a match. If you want help choosing, post pictures, we can help you to pick the best match from your samples.

Did you try soft or full coverage? What did you think of the coverage?

Yes, they do have rather quick shipping. We (NC) are lucky since we are only a few states away. I have made six orders with them in total, and the shipping was quick everytime. The shipping is just another great thing about Aubrey Nicole.

I know what you mean about the customer service. They are so helpful and nice. I've received samples in my orders too. They have nice blushes.

You are very welcome!! I'm glad I could help out a fellow Carolina girl! I really enjoy talking (typing actually, lol!) with you and everyone else on MuT about MMU. It makes me happy when some of my input helps others.


----------



## Lia (Jul 27, 2007)

What a great review! You should review some of your products (like the brushes and blushes) on Mut's Review Center, it'd be a nice thing (also you get 2 posts up with each review - good if you want to be able to access the videos)


----------



## lacolora (Jul 27, 2007)

I tried going to the site and placing an order for the brush and using the discount code "friend" for 10% off but it wouldn't work and I tried the acne.org one also. The brush won't even show in my shopping cart? is the website down??

I'm still deciding if I should go with this one or the forever female what do you ladies think???


----------



## nlsphillips (Jul 27, 2007)

I too ordered from AN when they were having free shipping. I ordered the synthetic kabuki for 10.00 and went ahead and added the synthetic flat top. I looooove the kabuki. I am such a dork too because today when I used it, I kept smooshing into my face just because it was sooooo soft and comforting!!!!

The flat top is just as soft, but I think using it will be a learning curve for me. When I tested it, I used way too much product and it looked very heavy on my face.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried going to the site and placing an order for the brush and using the discount code "friend" for 10% off but it wouldn't work and I tried the acne.org one also. The brush won't even show in my shopping cart? is the website down??I'm still deciding if I should go with this one or the forever female what do you ladies think???

I just did a pretend cart and the "friend" code worked. Maybe it was just a glitch.
As far as I know the long handle flat top is the same brush at both companies. AN's is $1.25 cheaper, plus the 10% off code. That would be the only differences. I'm pretty sure the shipping is the same at $3.35 (US-First Class), as long as you don't get bunch of stuff and increase the size and weight by alot.

Originally Posted by *nlsphillips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I too ordered from AN when they were having free shipping. I ordered the synthetic kabuki for 10.00 and went ahead and added the synthetic flat top. I looooove the kabuki. I am such a dork too because today when I used it, I kept smooshing into my face just because it was sooooo soft and comforting!!!!The flat top is just as soft, but I think using it will be a learning curve for me. When I tested it, I used way too much product and it looked very heavy on my face.

Yes, you have to use a smaller amount of foundation with the flat top. You may want to try using half the amount that you use with your kabuki. I've also learned that you shouldn't press as hard as you do with the kabuki. That's just a starting point, but you can "tweak" it from there. When you get your amount figured out you will love the coverage.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 27, 2007)

i wipe off the excess on the brush with a kleenex or on my (of course clean) hands. then once a week i gently wash my brushes with some shampoo.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the review, I'm going to have to try the flat top one of these days!


----------



## KatieM (Jul 31, 2007)

Aside from kabuki brush, what other brushes do you use, and what do you use them for?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 31, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hlight=brushes

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hlight=brushes


----------



## donthate (Jul 31, 2007)

It's very pricey but I love the Stila #21!


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 31, 2007)

Flat top for foundation, kabuki for finish powders &amp; all over colors, concealer brush &amp; I love crescent fluff eye brush for all over eyes or to apply two colors at once!


----------



## entipy (Jul 31, 2007)

concealers - Clinique concealer brush, Everyday Minerals oval concealer brush

foundations - Everyday Minerals premium flat top, Everyday Minerals premium kabuki (sometimes)

powders - Essence of Beauty kabuki, Everyday Minerals kabuki, Estee Lauder powder brush (which one I use depends on my mood - usually one of the kabukis)

blush - Everyday Minerals angled blush brush, Meow fiber optic brush, ELF face brush

eye shadows - ELF brushes, MAC brushes, Coastal Scents brushes


----------



## AverysMom (Jul 31, 2007)

Aubrey Nicole premium flat top and my all time new favorite, the AN long handled kabuki. More like a powder brush, but loving the coverage.


----------



## jangmi (Aug 1, 2007)

Is the AN Premium Series Synthetic Flat Top the same as the Forever Female Synthetic Long Handle Flat Top Buffer? Picture-wise it looks the same and the sites states: You have seen this brush elsewhere and raved about it and now we are able to bring it to you at a GREAT PRICE and with all the Aubrey Nicole quality you love!

Please do tell!





-Confused


----------



## farris2 (Aug 1, 2007)

flat top for foundation

angled blush for aofc

feather light for veil

concealer brush for under eyes and details


----------



## girl2006 (Aug 1, 2007)

can someone suggest me a good kabuki brush that is pretty cheap like less than $10 if there is any!!!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 1, 2007)

i have a cute one that i bought at rite-aid, i forgot the brand but the hair is white and the handle is a metallic pink and i only paid about $5.00 or $6.00 for it. or i think i paid less, lol!


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 1, 2007)

You can go to CVS and get the essence of beauty kabuki brush for $9.99. In fact, CVS has their essence of beauty brushes buy get one 50%


----------



## katnahat (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jangmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is the AN Premium Series Synthetic Flat Top the same as the Forever Female Synthetic Long Handle Flat Top Buffer? Picture-wise it looks the same and the sites states: You have seen this brush elsewhere and raved about it and now we are able to bring it to you at a GREAT PRICE and with all the Aubrey Nicole quality you love! 
Please do tell!






-Confused

As far as I know (based on the picture on AN site) it's the same. I bought mine from Forever Female a while back. AN just started selling them on their website about 2 weeks ago. I did pictures of my long handle flat top on the Forever Female Brush thread. Below is a link to the post.
FF Long Handle Flat Top Pictures

Ohappydayes just purchased the AN flat top last week. We could ask her to post a picture. We can compare her picture to mine to get confirmation. ****What do you think Ohappydayes?



****

I'm confident that they are the same though. The picture is exactly like mine.

The flat top is an awesome brush. Regardless of where you purchase it, I'm sure you will love it.





I hope this information helps you out!


----------



## jangmi (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks, Katnahat! It sure does help. If it is the same, it's better to get it from AN.. because of the discount. *wink* I think I will try emailing AN to ask if it is the same.


----------



## oraclegirl (Aug 1, 2007)

for eyes, i use a medium sable brush for all over color, then a small sable brush for the accent color. Then i pick up my crease brush to define and lastly, my angled brow, (which is basically a tiny stiff sable angled brush) to line either my water line, or right at the bottom lash line.

Face, however is quite basic. Foundation, concealer, Powder, and contour. ( i use a cream blush so i dont need a brush)


----------



## magosienne (Aug 1, 2007)

always the same, the three i got in my BE get started kit, and a blush brush i got at sephora, still good.

for the rest, it's MAC, Sephora and some H&amp;M brushes.


----------



## TeraBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Which types of brushes work the best for loose mineral shadows?

I want to stock up with all the staples needed.

Any brand recommendations for brushes?

Also recommendations for a MMU brand with the strongest pigments?

thanks!


----------



## Shespaceheather (Aug 1, 2007)

It really depends on the type of application you are going for. But I have always recommended my clients use a brush with short dense bristles. This really helps you have to almost HAVE to press the pigments on to your lids! You can always go back and blend with an angled shader...but use the shortest bristles you can for that too. It helps to minimize fly-away piggies!

Hope that helps! Have fun with your piggies!

Heather

formerly of twistedfayte


----------



## starkraving (Aug 1, 2007)

I like synthetic bristles better than natural ones- it holds the pigment better. Heather's suggestion of the short dense bristles is a good one too.


----------



## entipy (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TeraBelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which types of brushes work the best for loose mineral shadows?I want to stock up with all the staples needed.

Any brand recommendations for brushes?

Also recommendations for a MMU brand with the strongest pigments?

thanks!

This site has some really good e/s brushes for great prices:
Coastal Scents: Cosmetic Brushes

I just got some a couple of days ago, and I love them, especially for the prices! I have the blending brush, the chisel fluff medium shadow brush, and two of the chisel fluff/pointed crease duet brushes. Up until I got these, I was mainly using ELF's eye shadow brush. Great value for $1.00, but the Coastal Scents brushes are better. I also have the MAC 266 (a *must* for lining, IMO) and the MAC 228 (although, the Coastal Scents Chisel Detail Mini brush would probably be a find replacement for this one). I didn't get the small Coastal Scents because I already had the MAC 228.

As far as good pigmentation goes, here are my suggestions:

1) MAD Minerals

2) Pure Luxe

3) Everyday Minerals

4) Aromaleigh

Good luck!


----------



## jangmi (Aug 2, 2007)

I need one more post to see the links!! lol


----------



## lklmail (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the BE Handy Buki. Dense bristles so it covers like a kabuki but has a long handle for easy application like a flat-top.


----------



## allyoop (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jangmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need one more post to see the links!! lol






You got it.


----------



## TeraBelle (Aug 2, 2007)

oh my goodness I'm so excited and just dying to see the brushes but I haven't posted enough to be able to view them





Can I just make a bunch of random posts for it to count??

Thank you all so much for your help! Im new to mineral make up and soooo excited about it!

I can't wait to just dig in and play!


----------



## TeraBelle (Aug 2, 2007)

The BE handy buki is my absolute fave. The larger ones are just too bulky and I can't quite get the hang of using a flat top brush. Wish I could cause they're so cute!

Regular brushes just do NOT do justice to mineral make up in my opinion. It puts it on much too thin and fine for it to give good coverage. I think the people that are turned off of MMU the first time they use it probably aren't using the correct brush because they don't know any better.


----------



## tonkabeane (Aug 2, 2007)

I am so glad this thread was created. I've been thinking about trying Lily Lolo


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TeraBelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my goodness I'm so excited and just dying to see the brushes but I haven't posted enough to be able to view them




Can I just make a bunch of random posts for it to count??

Thank you all so much for your help! Im new to mineral make up and soooo excited about it!

I can't wait to just dig in and play!

Not really, but it's not difficult to search around and answer! We have tons of threads and subjects discussed! Don't be shy


----------



## coocoo4coco (Aug 2, 2007)

*I don't know if this will help or if anyone on here has even tried this, but I'm finding what works best for me is a synthetic corrector brush in a small size, not to be confused with the larger foundation corrector brush. It's about the same size or a little bigger than an average eyeshadow brush. I got this one at Duane Reade for really cheap. I find that the shape of the bristles really holds the minerals on the brush leaving nothing to flick and fly off. I usually dampen it slightly because I like the "foil" look. I also use my traditional eyeshadow brushes but I'm finding that the corrector brush is getting the job done quicker and I'm loving the results.*

*P.S. - I'm also adding this because I've been calling it a "corrector" brush but after reading the below post and I've realized that what I'm referring to is in fact a "concealer" brush!!! I need to get more sleep! *

*Hope this helps!



*


----------



## magosienne (Aug 2, 2007)

i just received my order from Lily Lolo today (yay!) and i've just found i'll probably use my concealer brush.


----------



## Kristines (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the great info!

Kris


----------



## AverysMom (Aug 4, 2007)

I was looking on eBay and saw AN brushes on there for cheaper than they are in the Aubrey Nicole store. Does anyone know if they are the SAME flat top and kabuki as they sell on the store website. Here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Synthetic-Kabuki-Brush-Aubrey-Nicole_W0QQitemZ160144288687QQihZ006QQcategoryZ826 02QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem They look like the same and if so, I think I'm going to buy a second set. But I don't want to waste money if their not.

Marti


----------



## janiesan (Aug 5, 2007)

are the brushes from coastal scents any good?


----------



## janiesan (Aug 5, 2007)

are the brushes from coastal scents any good?


----------



## winnipb (Aug 5, 2007)

I have been reading alot of good things about flat top brushes and would like to try one. I am using BE makeup and I am waiting on my samples from Luminere &amp; Lily Lolo so I would also like to try a good flat top brush and I am not sure No. 1 if I should get synthetic or natural &amp; No. 2 who has the best brushes price does not matter I just want one that is GOOD!


----------



## AverysMom (Aug 5, 2007)

I really recommend the Aubrey Nicole Premium flat top. Great coverage and so soft. I've seen the same brush elsewhere with good reviews for more $. Here's a link to AN's brush Aubrey Nicole Mineral Makeup and Skin Care :: BRUSHES, ETC. :: PREMIUM SERIES SYNTHETIC FLAT TOP


----------



## AverysMom (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks! I think I'll keep an eye on it until the end of the auction. They state they are selling 20 of them, so I hope I can get one for $13.00 That plus shipping would still be pretty darn cheap!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 5, 2007)

that one is in my wishlist


----------



## Solimar (Aug 5, 2007)

Go with synthetic. I found it applys the MU better than the natural.

AN has awesome brushes.


----------



## seymour5000 (Aug 5, 2007)

animal hair made my cheeks red and synthetic did not. i found synthetic AN to be the softest! only thing is when i get to whirling the brush, sometime it makes my hair static...may be the humidity in my home. regardless, AN is great!


----------



## AverysMom (Aug 5, 2007)

Yea, I saw the $4.60 for shipping but that's priority mail. You can also choose first class and it's a lot cheaper. Holding out until the end and we'll see, otherwise I'll get it from the site.


----------



## SkepticalAngel (Aug 6, 2007)

Synthetic works better because natural brushes suck up the MU and don't distrubute it well enough, also they gather too much bacteria.


----------



## Elenor (Aug 6, 2007)

Costco has an amazing set of (12? 14?) brushes (they've partnered with Borghese makeup) for only $22 -- it has every kind of brush -- and they're very high quality! In fact, I'm just shipping two sets off to friends as early christmas presents. (Natural bristle... just really excellent!) They don't seem to sell them on their site -- but the two local Costcos here have them in the store.

If you have enough messages to see links/pix, I've posted the brush set here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f95...tco-50955.html

If not -- the title of the thread is: *Brushes at Costco *so you can search for it!

Elenor


----------



## wern (Aug 6, 2007)

Coastal Scents is having a sale on their flat tops, the quality of the brushes seem good and it's only USD 5 per brush! Do check it out.


----------



## coocoo4coco (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *janiesan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif are the brushes from coastal scents any good? *Yes they are good - I have several of their brushes, and I like them a lot.*
*CooCoo



*


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 6, 2007)

milani sells them for $9.99


----------



## farris2 (Aug 8, 2007)

If only there was a CVS here


----------



## simplicity (Aug 8, 2007)

i clean my brushes once a week with shampoo, followed by conditioner...


----------



## ostara75 (Aug 8, 2007)

I ended up getting a couple of Lisa's synthetic flat tops and they are now my favorite brushes. I haven't tried the one from Lumiere but I don't imagine that it gets any better than this!


----------



## AverysMom (Aug 8, 2007)

AN's flat top and kabuki are listed on eBay and the auctions end today. They are selling for $13.00 (on the website they are $16.25) and even though there are bids on them, they have 20 listed of each brush, so I'm pretty sure that they will sell for $13.00. Just wanted to let anyone know who was considering buying these brushes. They are awesome and I'm looking for a second set. Here is the link to both brushes.

100% Synthetic Flat Top Make up Brush (Aubrey Nicole) - (item 160144287451 end time Aug-08-07 19:28:22 PDT)

100% Synthetic Kabuki Brush (Aubrey Nicole) - (item 160144288687 end time Aug-08-07 19:35:38 PDT)

Yay! I got 2 Aubrey Nicole Premium Flat Top brushes and a Premium Kabuki brush for $13.00 each!! I bid on them on ebay and got them for my original bid. They had 20 of each for sale so my bid never went up! I can't wait to get them.


----------



## redbean11 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just wonder how come nobody raves for Alima #25? It got lot of praises from MUA boards...


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *entipy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This site has some really good e/s brushes for great prices:
Coastal Scents: Cosmetic Brushes

I just got some a couple of days ago, and I love them, especially for the prices! I have the blending brush, the chisel fluff medium shadow brush, and two of the chisel fluff/pointed crease duet brushes. Up until I got these, I was mainly using ELF's eye shadow brush. Great value for $1.00, but the Coastal Scents brushes are better. I also have the MAC 266 (a *must* for lining, IMO) and the MAC 228 (although, the Coastal Scents Chisel Detail Mini brush would probably be a find replacement for this one). I didn't get the small Coastal Scents because I already had the MAC 228.

As far as good pigmentation goes, here are my suggestions:

1) MAD Minerals

2) Pure Luxe

3) Everyday Minerals

4) Aromaleigh

Good luck!






I agree, I have the elf brushes too, I got my Coastal Scents brushes in today and they are awesome! The elf ones were hurting my face.....


----------



## LisaLu (Aug 9, 2007)

I love the crescent fluff brush. A specialty brush, curved to fit the eye but depending on the angle you use it, it can do all over color with ease, 2 colors at once, or its great for lining. I like synthetic brushes for my foundation, but natural hair eye brushes work great for me. I agree about short dense bristles so as to minimize fly-aways.


----------



## rratstarr (Aug 10, 2007)

I was looking around, and I don't think AN is an exclusive distributor of those brushes - other MMU sites sell the same brushes with what look like the same pictures. They're probably the same brushes.


----------



## AverysMom (Aug 10, 2007)

I know AN orders them from overseas because they had a note on the website that they were on hold for a while caught up in customs. She had a pre-buy on them a good while back while they were on hold in customs. I do see similar brushes, not sure if they are the same pics, but I guess they could get them from the same overseas company. Doesn't matter to me, I like the quality and the price!


----------



## shebuys (Aug 12, 2007)

I wash mine about every week or now two weeks since I have more brushes for foundation. I love using JASON's Tea Tree Shampoo or Bath and Body Liquid. It makes me feel better knowing a little tea tree is an antibacterial even though it's probably not necessary.


----------



## yda (Aug 12, 2007)

what type of brush is the best for mineral make-up foundations? synthetic or natural bristles??


----------



## Aprill (Aug 12, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...thetic+brushes

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...thetic+brushes

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...thetic+brushes

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...thetic+brushes

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...thetic+brushes

there are more if you use the search button and type in "synthetic brushes"


----------



## katnahat (Aug 12, 2007)

Synthetic, without a doubt. Natural has too many downsides, for me anyway.


----------



## yda (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks april and kat.


----------



## Thais (Aug 12, 2007)

I was about to post the links but April already did that! Thanks April.

The thread will be close due to repetition.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 13, 2007)

I need to do this, badly.

What if I don't have a place to hang them up at and/or have a double-ended brush?


----------



## taz1979 (Aug 14, 2007)

im really stuck and undecided on which brands brushes to get for my mmu eyeshadows

i have a few by BE but not too keen on them.

the eyeliner brush that i cleaned today seems to now have its hairs sprung out..i did a search on this forum for brushes and found a few ppl dont like their BE brushes due to them being bit prickly.

so what do i do??i need a brand where i can get an eyeliner brush,a angled/eye defining brush,contour and shader brush as well as the fact that id prefer natural animal hair brushes and id like to be able to do the whole wet/dry/foil thing with the brushes

please help?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 14, 2007)

MAC ? i don't know, i'm facing myself the same problem !

i don't like much BE myself, especially their kabuki.


----------



## evilone (Aug 14, 2007)

i think for taklon eyeliner brush would be best, those could even come from craft stores. as for natural hair brushes, i'm not sure. i've been thinking about buying the the master set from adesignbrushes.com since it's on sale and someone recommended them from another forum.


----------



## taz1979 (Aug 14, 2007)

hmm both them brands are a tad expensive.....just as BE were.

so dont think i want to chance it incase

im hovering now whether to go for the cheap coastalscent brushes...ateast i wont spend much plus if they get too worn out i can alwaz buy more new cheap ones

or do i go fr this set

23 Beauticians Beauty Cosmetic Make-up Brown Brush Set on eBay, Brushes Applicators, Make-Up Cosmetics, Health Beauty (item 130143190443 end time 16-Aug-07 15:57:08 BST)


----------



## allyoop (Aug 14, 2007)

Shop Eyes Lips Face

1/2 off code Carolina

$5 flat shipping --- I added some stuff to give as gifts so I'd spend up to the $20 that the code will work for.


----------



## coocoo4coco (Aug 14, 2007)

*That's so strange that you guys are looking for brushes! I've just been searching this board and the web site looking for some inexpensive but very good brushes (to carry with me) and also because I don't like the "traditional" blush brush and am looking at using either a foundation brush or even an "extra" kabuki. I've seen some people's recommendations that they too don't care so much for the angled blush brush or the brushes provided for applying blush. Anyway, I just purchased from CVS, their "Essence of Beauty" line of brushes. There is also a line which Duane Reade carries called "Designer Perfect." I'm not sure, but I think the company "Upstage" makes both for these stores? There is also a brand(?) (not sure if it's the brand name or yet another distributor made by "Upstage") called "Posh" brushes. I purchased a kabuki from Duane Reade and CVS and I have to say that these kabuki's rival my "better" brushes. Do a search for them yourself (search product review - either here on this board and also on "Makeupalley"). They've received some rave reviews. I also have to agree with them, the brushes are really constructed well, soft but firm and I have no problem applying my makeup with them. The coverage is fantastic. In fact, I've been using one of the concealor (a small one) brushes to apply my mineral eyeshadow and it goes on flawlessly and easily. The kabuki at CVS was $9.99 and the one at Duane Reade was $12.99 (the one at DR came in a small leather-like snap case for the kabuki). The eyeshadow brushes are really cheap - anywhere from $1.99-$2.99. I went back today and bought some more to put aside. *

*Check out your stores like Walgreens, Duane Reade, CVS, Walmart and any of the phamacy chains near you. The "Posh" brush which I mentioned earlier is selling for $30.00 online!!!!!!



It looks EXACTLY like the "Upstage" one I purchased today at Duane Reade for $12.99. The trade name of that one is "Designer Perfect." It's really a nice size, quite "chubby" [dense] and the hair is soft but firm enough to buff really well. The Essence of Beauty that I tried this morning is very, very similar to it but didn't come with the little case. They also have some that powder brushes (looks very much like the BE brush - long handle, fluffy for applying the foundation) which states on the package "great for mineral makeup!" - That was is exceptionally soft - I love it (bought that one too! but didn't use it yet). *

*Hope this helps you out - I'm really happy that I stumbled across these brushes - they're excellent and not costly! You can check out a bunch of different types without going to the poor house.*

*CooCoo



*


----------



## seymour5000 (Aug 14, 2007)

Check out Ebay for deals. I just got 3 AN synthetic brushes for a heck of a deal. Also I tried Target's 'upscale' brushes and they weren't that bad. Another one of my ticks is to go to major department stores and look for gifts that have brushes in them and find an item for the min purchase price to receive the free gift. I have a ton of Lancome and Eliz Arden brushes.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Taz!

I did a quick search using MUT's search function and came up with ALOT of threads on MMU brushes! LOL!





I have no idea if it will, as I know nothing about mmu or mmu brushes, but I hope this helps!





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-60990.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-52863.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-56095.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-54575.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ost-60636.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-57717.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-53067.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-53168.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-53642.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-53532.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-53475.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...bie-51910.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-51035.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...mmu-50224.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-49413.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...dow-48662.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eup-34192.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...-mm-42060.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ner-47680.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-46919.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-45133.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-44399.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eup-34490.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-37820.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eup-33645.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ion-32542.html


----------



## princessmich (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *allyoop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shop Eyes Lips Face 1/2 off code Carolina

$5 flat shipping --- I added some stuff to give as gifts so I'd spend up to the $20 that the code will work for.

Hmm, there are some good deals on there. However, I wonder about the quality of those brushes. Most of the eye brushes are like just $1. Not bad.


----------



## taz1979 (Aug 15, 2007)

thnx Kee!

lots reading there for me lol


----------



## magosienne (Aug 15, 2007)

awesome Kee, thanks !!


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 16, 2007)

I use MAC brushes for my mmu, and a no-brand kabuki I bought from ebay. MAC may be quite expensive compared to mmu company brushes, but I think they're worth the price.

Thanks for all the links Kee!


----------



## J092502D (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi! I think Coastal Scents: Cosmetic Brushes may have some of the brushes you are looking for and they aren't priced too bad. Plus, there are some girls I trust that bought most of their eyeshadow brushes and love them. HTH!


----------



## coocoo4coco (Aug 16, 2007)

*I too have bought a bunch of brushes from Coastal and like them very much as well. If you have any reservations about trying them - don't they are excellent. I too got in on the $1.00 deal and the brushes are high quality.*

*CooCoo




*


----------



## Aprill (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *allyoop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shop Eyes Lips Face 1/2 off code Carolina

$5 flat shipping --- I added some stuff to give as gifts so I'd spend up to the $20 that the code will work for.

what?


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 17, 2007)

im lemming that mac novel twist collection.. but after seeing the a squirrel site... i think im going to save for the latter..

any reviews regarding asquirrel and japonesque?


----------



## Thais (Aug 17, 2007)

I made this thread a sticky since brushes seem to be a hot topic here... I will also be merging other brush threads into this one for completeness.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 17, 2007)

Oooh, I was reading and noticed that it's been made an official brushes thread-- AWESOME.

Thanks for that list Kee!!!!


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 18, 2007)

right now im using the kabuki, powder brush, blush brush and takklon concealer brush.. the reason i fell in love with mmu is because i got the chance to use all those brushes i never got the chance to use before with traditional makeup. i dream to use ALL those brushes in the 26pc set of asquirrel someday... hmm someday


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 18, 2007)

i m still waiting for my raok from my bf


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 18, 2007)

i buff my face everyday with kabuki... now im beginning to worry will i not get wrinkles by this.... when i was a kid my mom taught me to just dab dab my face with towel never the other way.... and even when applying pressed powder i only use feather pressures...


----------



## SunnyHazel (Aug 22, 2007)

Ordered the Lumiere kabuki as soon as I discovered this board. That thing is amazing! Guess I need to order another one for my travel kit!


----------



## allyoop (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what? The code is good for half off up to $20 If I recall correctly. (So a $1 lipgloss is $0.50)


----------



## kmm (Sep 3, 2007)

im loving my lumiere brushes for mineral makeup so far!


----------



## peachycheeks (Sep 3, 2007)

I am about to order some brushes for mineral foundation, but I have some questions I hope somebody can help me here.

Do I need separate brush for the foundation and the setting powder(=veil ) ?

Or if I buy one kabuki that is good for both?


----------



## suzizack (Sep 3, 2007)

I use the a fiber optic face brush for my finishing powder. I believe veil is a setting powder?

I like a less dense brush for the finishing pwds, blushes, bronzers, etc..

But.. you could start out with one kabuki, then see how that does, add more brushes as you find you need them. Personally I find mmu diva's such as myself can never have too many good brushes and types of brushes


----------



## allyoop (Sep 4, 2007)

$10.92 for flat top ( I believe it's the same as the Aubrey Nicole ( Forever Female ) ) and $11.92 premium kabuki (as above)

Shipping on one brush is $2.25 or $2.50

Brushes and Tools - Silk Naturals : Pure Natural Mineral Makeup (make up) &amp; Cosmetics

Seller is nice and I like what I have purchased so far. She sells on Ebay also, silkperfection is the seller id.


----------



## etselec (Sep 5, 2007)

HI there,

New here, but thought I would interject -- since it helps with my posts.



I love the lumiere brushes. They're currently having a pre-buy sale, where you can order all of their brushes plus some new ones for $149. You also get free samples with each brush you order. Awesome deal!!! I also love mac brushes too, I don't have many, but I love the 187 fiber optic brush, and the 217 brush. Cheers.


----------



## Flowerpower (Sep 6, 2007)

l use the Kabuki from Lumiere...it's so soft!

Anyone know of the other brushes from lumiere also that soft?

l want the whole set, but only if they where as soft as the kabuki.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 8, 2007)

OMG, I just got my flat top (the one from Silk Naturals) It is so soft and much bigger than the one I now call my 'mini' flat top. I think it is the same as the Forever Female one. I hope I like the Coastal scents one as much!


----------



## peachycheeks (Sep 10, 2007)

Anybody has suggestion or opinion other then foundation brushes?

I am looking for buying a whole set: 1 for eyeliner ,1-2 for shadow, 1 for concealer, 1 lip product.

I have a strong preference toward synthetic brushes , as they may less irritating. Also I do not want a poor squirrel or other animal to be killed just so I can put on makeup.

It is worth to buy it thes sthing as a set? Or better to mix and match the one I need?

Thanks


----------



## suzizack (Sep 10, 2007)

I like buying them separately. I buy from Aromaleigh and from Cosmeticville off Ebay.

I use taklon brushes and other synthetics as long as they are soft, non irritating.

I love the small kabuki SSTK from AL. and the fiber optic brushes are great for shadow and blush/finishing/bronzers


----------



## peachycheeks (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *suzizack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like buying them separately. I buy from Aromaleigh and from Cosmeticville off Ebay. Unfortunately Aromaleigh does not ship to Canada , so that company ois out of the picture for me. I looked at brushes ast ebay, but there is lots of junk there, it would be a hit and miss to order something from ebay. So I prefer brand name brushes or from MMU companies.

It is just so hard to judge the quality of the brushes based on pictures. So I thought maybe I get some people first hand experience.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 11, 2007)

Cosmeticville your online store for head to toe beauty!

Silk Naturals


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 11, 2007)

which Brushes: Lumiere,MAC,EDM,Signature Minerals,BE, ?


----------



## tatfreak (Sep 12, 2007)

awesome makeup .... great cover


----------



## vanfujiwara (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a brush set from Lumiere and Everyday Minerals. I like my EDM brushes better. I dunno, the Lumiere brushes are really soft but I don't like using it for my foundation..


----------



## honeyjar714 (Sep 16, 2007)

i like forever female!!!

and Ann Farmer has the best customer service


----------



## hanabi (Sep 21, 2007)

_vanfujiwara _- I was thinking of buying a set of lumiere brushes .. why dont you like them?

does anyone know a good concealer brush?


----------



## suzizack (Sep 21, 2007)

My fav concealor brush came from an art supply store (like Hobby Lobby) . It is a taklon art brush. I have two sizes, small tapered, and slgihtly larger , rounded on end. I also like taklon brushes for apply mmu shadows wet or dry. I have a taklon bent artists thin brush I use as a liner brush for wet or dry lining.


----------



## vanfujiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Hanabi, like I said, Lumiere brushes are very soft, don't get me wrong, but I don't like it for applying foundation because it doesn't give me the coverage I need. I get a heavier coverage when I use my Flat Top (which is not in the EDM site anymore *sad*). I use my Lumiere powder brush for applying finishing powder.


----------



## MissPersia (Sep 22, 2007)

this sounds weird i dont use any brushes or anything for coverup and stuff i find it better when i use my fingers i can control it better and it looks more natural, for the eyes i use the regular brushes that come with the make up and thin brushes and it works great it does take a lot more talent to get what u want from it tho..


----------



## shimmersweetie (Sep 25, 2007)

My favorite kabuki so far is the Essence of Beauty one at CVS. I can't believe how good it is, for so cheap! It's so densely packed. Much better quality than the BE one...I tried them both side by side.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Rimmel Kabuki that seems pretty good...


----------



## poy (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I recommend the Lumiere kabuki! I have the EDM premium kabuki too - it's very soft and fluffy but it sheds! the Lumiere one is much nicer and better quality IMO. I have EDM premium kabuki and I think it's not that soft. I'm going to buy brushes from Lumiere but I'm wondered both Lumiere Kabuki and Long Handled Kabuki have the same dense as EDM? Can these get full coverage? I also have blush brush from Sonia Kashuk. It's very soft but I can't get full coverage. If anyone have Sonia brush and Lumiere brush, please help me compare them. I also want to know what kind of hair that is good and soft for brush, nylon, taklon, goat, pony, etc? I've just used MMU for couple month and still want to get new a brush.


----------



## peachycheeks (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody has both Signature(luscious synthetic) and Lumiere kabuki? Which one is better of the two?


----------



## hanabi (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know which company has good eyeshadow brushes that aren't too expensive?


----------



## Thais (Oct 13, 2007)

I decided to use my abandoned Flat top brush (BE heavenly face brush) and I am loving the final result!!!! I guess I am not in need of a lot of coverage now and the flat top brush gives me just the amount that I need while still looking very natural.



I am glad I got back to using it!


----------



## DreamSonia (Oct 17, 2007)

I love the Youngblood Foundation brush - it isn't a kabuki - more of a flat top but the bristles are soft and don't shed (I hate that about some of the brands - like BE)....I do like the BE Soft Focus brush for blushes and highlighters though!!! I want to try a new Kabuki as well...


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 18, 2007)

I got my Lumiere brush in the mail today. Soooo soft and nice! My old kabuki felt like I was scratching off the top layer of my skin when I used it.


----------



## babyanj (Oct 18, 2007)

I just started taking makeup application seriously... so I only have a few.

1. Synthetic Kabuki from Silk Naturals - cost me $11. It shed just a little bit but I'm loving it's softness and nice for buffing

2. old Clinique blush brush- I use it for powder/veils sometimes

3. Koh-i-Noor eye shadow brush- I'd rather use my fingers when applying eye shadow so I use this for concealer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm planning to get Silk Naturals kit with the baby buki and the Lumiere 9pc. might get free mini buki and synthetic concealer brush from SunCat


----------



## hanabi (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought the luscious signature kabuki recently. It's very soft. Feels really nice on my face, However, sometimes when I first dust on foundation it streaks a little in one direction and it's hard to blend in but I think it's just my application technique I need to work on.


----------



## simisimi100 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the two kabuki of the signaturemineals and EDM.

I like the both of them. but the SM is more crwded.


----------



## babyanj (Oct 22, 2007)

i'm so eager to get my new brushes from Lumiere... will probably receive them by December. i just added another brush to my order, hope i don't add another one before they close the pre-buy specials


----------



## agatapas (Oct 22, 2007)

Have you see the new synthetic brushes set at Costal Scents ?? It's only $19,99, and it looks decent. I ordered one. I'll see.

I love synthetic brushes. I have small flap top from AN and the full size kabuki from Silk Naturals, they are both from the same premium synthetic line. Just Silk Naturlas have them much chaper.

I also have one kabuki and long handled kabuki from lumiere. I used their pre buy option and I bought retractable kabuki and few eye shadow brushes.

I have four other synthetic eyeshadow brushes from Silk Naturals. I love using eyeshadows, but my natural brushes set was not working well with the mineral eyehadows.

I'm totally addicted to buying synthetixc brushes. However I hope that now when I get the set from the Costal Scents it will be enough for me and I won't buy new ones.


----------



## lemur_catta (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried the dispensing travel brushes with the powder stored in the handle? Meow offers one that I was thinking of trying. I'm still waiting for my first batch of MMU samples to arrive but will need a descent but cheap and , preferably easily portable brush to try them out with.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Oct 27, 2007)

What do you think about the Deluxe Buffer brush from coastal Scents? Is it a quality brush for mmu and is it soft?


----------



## laleily (Oct 30, 2007)

More reviews on lumiere and forever female flat top buffer brushes, please.


----------



## evilone (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *agatapas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you see the new synthetic brushes set at Costal Scents ?? It's only $19,99, and it looks decent. I ordered one. I'll see. 
I love synthetic brushes. I have small flap top from AN and the full size kabuki from Silk Naturals, they are both from the same premium synthetic line. Just Silk Naturals have them much cheaper.

I also have one kabuki and long handled kabuki from lumiere. I used their pre buy option and I bought retractable kabuki and few eye shadow brushes.

I have four other synthetic eyeshadow brushes from Silk Naturals. I love using eyeshadows, but my natural brushes set was not working well with the mineral eyeshadows.

I'm totally addicted to buying synthetic brushes. However I hope that now when I get the set from the Coastal Scents it will be enough for me and I won't buy new ones.

please review the synthetic brush set from coastal scents when you receive them. thanks in advance


----------



## agatapas (Nov 1, 2007)

evilone, I got the brushes and I like them very much. However the powder brush and blush brush are crap. I was mostly looking for synthetic eyeshadow brushes. I already own a collection of synthetic kabukis and flat tops, so I didn't care about powder or blush brush. I simply removed them from the set the day they came.

The brushes are 19,99$ and I think they are very cheap as to the quality. If you look for decent eyeshadow, concealer, lip and foundation brush you will like this set.

Now I'm happy with the brushes I have. I still wait for some brushes from Lumiere which I bought during the pre - buy, they will come probably around christmas, but after I receive them I finish with buying brushes.


----------



## pinkbelle (Nov 3, 2007)

I ordered the Lumiere Kabuki and Baby Buki. Keeping my fingers crossed on these.


----------



## mle44 (Nov 3, 2007)

oh my goodness...

on halloween i bought the ultimate brush set ($157) on lumiere's site, it was the last day of their pre-buy brush sale. 39 brushes in all, plus two cases. there will be duplicates, for sure, but i'm so excited. i've had these sonia kashuk eyshadow brushes for at least five years, a couple of kabukis from bare minerals, a mac 266, and some other cheapy lip/eyebrow brushes.

i've been researching brushes forever, always counting the cost, even considering buying the ones from costco. but when these came up, my husband gave me the green light (he knows how long i've been wanting really good brushes, what a great guy!) and i ordered. they don't come in until december, but that's okay, i've waited this long...


----------



## Sharifa (Nov 4, 2007)

How exciting! I was drooling over that ultimate brush set, but couldn't justify the cost since I'm just starting to buy makeup brushes and don't know much about them yet. It looks to be an excellent deal though! Please let us know what you think of them when they arrive! I did order the long-handled kabuki, and after reading all the raves about it (well the regular kabuki at least, but I'm sure the long-handled one will be just as good) on this thread I'm sure I'll like it! I hope they'll have another pre-buy sale soon!


----------



## mle44 (Nov 4, 2007)

for sure, will let you folks know! i heard they do this kind of sale twice a year...if you think that you'll be serious about makeup, it's best to buy good brushes. i don't really wear makeup out, only on nights out with the girls or with my man, but i love to practice when i can (translation: when the kids are asleep!). with the sale, each brush comes out to about $4 and change...


----------



## Kristines (Nov 4, 2007)

Was the sale only the one day? I don't even see those brushes on their website..darn if I missed it


----------



## agatapas (Nov 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kristines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Was the sale only the one day? I don't even see those brushes on their website..darn if I missed it



It was for few moths in the pre-buy section. You had to pay and wait some time to get the brushes, but the prices where so low that it was really tempting. 
I didn't order the set just couple of brushes, and the retractable kabuki, which was only 11$. I thought about buying an ultimate set, but I already have some brushes, so it would be to much for me.

If you want cheap brushes go to silky naturals or costal scents. You can find some nice sythetic brushes there.

I love synthetic brushes.


----------



## Kristines (Nov 4, 2007)

agatapas, thanks I'll try those places


----------



## evilone (Nov 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *agatapas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif evilone, I got the brushes and I like them very much. However the powder brush and blush brush are crap. I was mostly looking for synthetic eyeshadow brushes. I already own a collection of synthetic kabukis and flat tops, so I didn't care about powder or blush brush. I simply removed them from the set the day they came. 
The brushes are 19,99$ and I think they are very cheap as to the quality. If you look for decent eyeshadow, concealer, lip and foundation brush you will like this set.

Now I'm happy with the brushes I have. I still wait for some brushes from Lumiere which I bought during the pre - buy, they will come probably around christmas, but after I receive them I finish with buying brushes.

thanx, i'm pretty happy with my lumiere face brushes too. i just wanted a more complete set of synthetic eye shadow brushes. i only bought 2 brushes from the lumiere's prebuy sale. the retractable kabuki and the flawless face brush. but now i want the angled blush brush and some of the eye shadow brushes, but it's too late now


----------



## mk12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mle44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my goodness...
on halloween i bought the ultimate brush set ($157) on lumiere's site, it was the last day of their pre-buy brush sale. 39 brushes in all, plus two cases.

Wow, I can't even imagine spending that much on brushes. I don't think I would ever get around to using them all.
I am pretty cheap though, and love to find quality items at bargain prices.

I have a couple baby kabukis that I bought from suncatmineralmakeup.com. They are very soft, work great, and don't shed at all.

I have a couple brushes that I bought from Bare Essentuals twenty years ago that I still use occasionally. One is a flat top contour brush that's okay, but not that soft. I also have a cheap E.L.F. blush/bronzer brush that is a nice shape but also not as soft as I'd like.

I just picked up a 5-piece brush set at TJMaxx the other night for $9.99. They are natural hair (I'm not sure what kind,) and pretty soft. The only annoyance is that the case it comes in doesn't stay closed which is weird, and I think the case is perfumed which I hate.

I should probably buy a separate case anyway. Can anyone recommend a good, inexpensive brush case that could also hold a couple baby kabukis?


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What do you think about the Deluxe Buffer brush from coastal Scents? Is it a quality brush for mmu and is it soft? hi there.. what kabuki are you use to?

Im use with EDM kabuki and SM kabuki.. do you have any recomendation ?

thank you and have a orange day!!!


----------



## mimosa23 (Nov 5, 2007)

I recently ordered and received my Aubrey Nicole premium brushes: I got a flat top, a long handled kabuki and a blush brush.

I absolutely love them all!

My new premium blush brush is quite dense, yet feathery soft and seems to hold and apply just enough colour on my cheeks! And my old Shu Uemura blush brush was feeling scratchy on my skin so it's a nice change!

The flat top is the first flat top I've ever had, and I have to say, I love the way my foundation looks when using this brush! Perfect coverage with just one layer! Again super soft too!

The long handled kabuki I used to apply my finishing powder and again, super soft and nice application!

I'm a total convert to synthetic brushes now!


----------



## mle44 (Nov 5, 2007)

[Wow, I can't even imagine spending that much on brushes. I don't think I would ever get around to using them all.]

haha, you're right! i plan to give one of the sets to my sister for Christmas. if you folks are interested, there is a person named koren on youtube who does fantastic makeup tutorials, and has a brush video that gives suggestions on what artist brushes are comparable to mac brushes.




if i had seen this first, i probably would've gone that art store route before buying at lumiere's. but, no regrets, brushes have been on my wishlist for a while now!

you can try googling enkore, enkoremakeup, you'll find his videos in a jiffy...he's awesome...


----------



## magosienne (Nov 7, 2007)

i want a Lumiere kabuki but they're out of stock



i'd order from Lily Lolo the the price and the â‚¬/Â£ are killing me).


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 7, 2007)

I ordered the Deluxe Buffer Brush from Coastal Scents, now I just have to wait 3-4 weeks till it gets here.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought several extra Lumiere long-handled kabuki brushes from the pre-buy (the one I have is heavenly and is such a cinch to use) and I also ordered a flat top and angled duo fibres from Kim and Lumiere. Just today I ordered my long-handled flat top brush from mymineralsbathandbody.com. I can't wait to use it! I have read raves about it.


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered the Deluxe Buffer Brush from Coastal Scents, now I just have to wait 3-4 weeks till it gets here. I want to order this brush.. I will do it tomorrow.. !and we have to wait 3 weeks!! grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah I don't know why we have to wait so long to get stuff


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah I don't know why we have to wait so long to get stuff



Israel is very very far a way.. all the items that I order from the satets come after 3 or 4 weeks.. what can we do?


----------



## lemur_catta (Nov 8, 2007)

I just got the Signature Luscious Kabuki and its really nice and soft on my sensitive skin.


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *agatapas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif evilone, I got the brushes and I like them very much. However the powder brush and blush brush are crap. I was mostly looking for synthetic eyeshadow brushes. I already own a collection of synthetic kabukis and flat tops, so I didn't care about powder or blush brush. I simply removed them from the set the day they came. 
The brushes are 19,99$ and I think they are very cheap as to the quality. If you look for decent eyeshadow, concealer, lip and foundation brush you will like this set.

Now I'm happy with the brushes I have. I still wait for some brushes from Lumiere which I bought during the pre - buy, they will come probably around christmas, but after I receive them I finish with buying brushes.

hi agatapas!from where did you buy the brushes?

thanks!


----------



## biracialbeauty1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Great Info


----------



## agatapas (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi agatapas!from where did you buy the brushes?

thanks!

From Coastal Scents


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is where I'm supposed to post this, so feel free to move it if it's not





On November 1st I ordered from Coastal Scents and I received my order 6 days later! And I live in New Zealand. I was very impressed. They also wrapped the things in sparkly tissue paper - so it was a very nice experience opening my parcel! I love it when companies go just that wee bit further - makes me feel special as a customer lol!

The brushes I bought were: (all prices in $USD)

* Kabuki Dior limited edition ($9.95) - SO soft! And a good looking brush too. I bought this because I have a natural kabuki and while I like it, I've heard that synthetic can be superior. It came in a little plastic box so the bristles wouldn't be damaged.

* Deluxe Buffer Brush ($4.25) - again very soft. I love flat tops and I wanted separate ones for foundation, blusher and highlighter. This has a shorter handle than the Bronzer brush.

* Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large ($4.25) - soft soft soft! These brushes are amazing. I used this to apply my MMU and I actually used less than with my natural kabuki, and the finish was great - excellent coverage but still looked natural.

* Foundation Concealer Brush ($3.99) - taklon (synthetic) - I got this because I'd read that natural concealer brushes 'soak up' the concealer ( was just using powder MMU concealer) and it's true, they do. This synthetic brush is really nice, and I use much less MMU concealer than with my natural brush - and the finish is WAY better - not dry/cakey at all. Very impressed. I have yet to try this with cream concealer but I bet it will be great for that too.

* Foundation Concealer Brush Large ($3.99) - this is huge! It's a taklon foundation brush (don't let the 'concealer' in the name fool you!) and I haven't tried it yet, but I'm going to try it with both liquid and MMU powder foundation.

* Italian Badger Buffer Brush Large ($11.95) - I didn't think any brush could be softer than the Buffer brushes but I as wrong! This is SUCH a nice brush. I walk round just swirling it on my skin because it's so soft! I don't want to use it because it's so nice haha! It has a black tip and white/cream base (like a badger, of course!) and I don't know if using it for blush will stain it but there's only one way to find out.

* Supreme Synthetic 15 pc Brush Set with Case ($19.95) - SUCH a nice brush set - again I wanted to try synthetic for eyeshadow application etc. I haven't used even half the brushes in this set, but the eyeshadow ones (I'm actually not sure what half the brushes are 'offically' for even though they give a list on the websites, but I just use them however I want to) pick up pigment well and are SOFT. That's a feature all these brushes have in common. So important for eye work. And the bristles are dense too (love!)! This set comes in a cute faux leather wrap case. Well worth the money.

So basically I'm majorly impressed. The brushes are SO inexpensive and the quality is fab. If you've been umm-ing and aah-ing over whether to try these brushes, I say go for it. I've a very happy customer!

All the brushes are well made too, with no glue showing (I've encountered this before on so-called 'high quality' brushes), dense, well-packed bristles and are fantastically priced.

They forgot to include one of the brushes in my order and I emailed them and they've sent it out to me





Another thing I like about the website is that they have a postage calculator at the bottom and lots of different shipping options.

I think this website is going to be my new addiction!


----------



## liznewark (Nov 10, 2007)

thank you so much for the post. I've been wanting someone to try these out! Please also post your review on their actual website. The reason I haven't bought yet is because no one has reviewed the brushes.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 10, 2007)

I cannot move it there, but please post this to the review center also, it would be helpful there too!!!!!


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 10, 2007)

Great review, glad you like your new brushes! I'm waiting for my Lumiere ones in the mail!


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *liznewark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you so much for the post. I've been wanting someone to try these out! Please also post your review on their actual website. The reason I haven't bought yet is because no one has reviewed the brushes. I have posted a couple of reviews on their website, but I want to try all the brushes more extensively before I post more. I know what you mean though, I get annoyed also that people haven't written reviews for most things on there!

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great review, glad you like your new brushes! I'm waiting for my Lumiere ones in the mail! Yay! Let us know how you like them (I'm interested in Lumiere too). I love brushes hehe


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reviews of the brushes!

I ordered the Deluxe Buffer Brush, have you tried it yet? How does it compare to the Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large (I was thinking at first to buy this one but then decided to buy the deluxe one instead)?


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 10, 2007)

I have soo many brush sets! But now I want to try those! =)


----------



## laleily (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the review. You convinced me. I'm definitely buying those brushes


----------



## mk12 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the review! Have you noticed any shedding yet?


----------



## Kristines (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the review...will have to check them out


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Nov 10, 2007)

i have their deluxe buffer flat top brush too. super soft and i haven't use my kabuki brush to apply mmu since i got the flat top. lol


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have their deluxe buffer flat top brush too. super soft and i haven't use my kabuki brush to apply mmu since i got the flat top. lol I'm glad to hear that! I wish my brush would hurry up and get here already, lol.


----------



## Geek (Nov 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I cannot move it there, but please post this to the review center also, it would be helpful there too!!!!! 


April meant HERE in our REVIEW CENTER





Originally Posted by *Jobunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I'm not sure if this is where I'm supposed to post this, so feel free to move it if it's not


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 10, 2007)

Good to know, thanks so much =)


----------



## korina981 (Nov 11, 2007)

awesome! what are the shipping fees like?


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 11, 2007)

thank you !!!!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awesome! what are the shipping fees like? You have a calculator for different kinds of shipments on your cart before the checkout


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Nov 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad to hear that! I wish my brush would hurry up and get here already, lol. oh yes, i hope it'll arrive soon so you can try it yourself. gosh i love that flat top brush, it makes me look as if i have zero pore, seriously. now i'm tempted to order the italian badger buffer brush too.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh yes, i hope it'll arrive soon so you can try it yourself. gosh i love that flat top brush, it makes me look as if i have zero pore, seriously. now i'm tempted to order the italian badger buffer brush too.



Hey, stop that! I'm impatient as it is!


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 11, 2007)

wow!!! thank you !!!

yesterday I order from them a couple of brushes and I cant wait!!!


----------



## cozmos (Nov 11, 2007)

girls EDM has a new brush now long handled Kabuki anyone compare with premium kabuki?


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have most of EDM brushes and I happy with them. I will order this brush and I can tell you what the compare.. if you want to..


----------



## xvkn408x (Nov 13, 2007)

wow this helped me a lot!!!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new Full Flawless brush from BE? I bought one on eBay but am waiting for another auction to end before I pay for both so it will be next week or so before I get them in the mail. I was just wondering what others thought of it. It is being marketed as between the Flawless Application brush and the full-coverage kabuki. (The one I'm getting has a platinum handle....gorgeous!)


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry for late reply - nope no shedding, just great soft brushes. Although I haven't washed some of them yet, only the taklons.

If anyone is thinking about buying brushes from them I say go for it


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 16, 2007)

Thankyou for the review!

Have you added it to our reviews section?


----------



## cozmos (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have most of EDM brushes and I happy with them. I will order this brush and I can tell you what the compare.. if you want to.. ok pls...


----------



## liznewark (Nov 17, 2007)

Ladies, their synthetic kabuki is on SALE!!! but only until the weekend is over. Don't buy too many, cuz I think when they are sold out, they are really sold out!


----------



## Kristines (Nov 17, 2007)

I ordered the 15 piece brush set Sunday and I received them yesterday. I haven't used any yet but am anxious to try them out. Not sure what they are all used for...LOL I currently only have about three brushes I got many years ago from Mary Kay as a special bonus for buying make up or something. I also bought one new buki from Mineral Make up which I love. But this set cost $19.95 plus 4.50 for shipping to it totals $24.45. That's $1.63 per piece...nice






Kris

Oh and they included an eyeshadow sample



Not in a baggy! I realize the small containers are probably more costly, but I prefer samples that way.


----------



## Thais (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review! I'll move it to the official brushes thread sticky!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've just received my brush from Coastal Scents. I ordered the Deluxe Buffer Brush but on the brush it says - C108 Flat Bronzer. Do you know if it's the same brush or they send me another by mistake (it could be the Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large)?

In any case the brush is really soft and dense, I'm just not sure if it's the one I ordered *g*

They also send me a free blush sample (Cheeky blush) in a small pot which is fill to the top! And pretty color too!


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 18, 2007)

kef lach!!! its mean "good for you" that you get the package.

the mail in tel aviv is sucks!!! Im still waiting!

when you order this brush?

have a good day!

sim


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 18, 2007)

It shipped on November 6th (I don't remember if I ordered it then or a day before) so it got here in a little less then 2 weeks.


----------



## aurelie (Nov 18, 2007)

As anyone tried the TKBTrading brushes ? I don't expect them to be awesome, but if for something like $2,75, they're any good, i'll order some for when mine are being washed or whatever


----------



## peachycheeks (Nov 18, 2007)

I am in love with Signature Minreal luscious brush collection. I only had their kabuki before, but I always wanted to buy the other ones. Now they have brush sets. The luscious set 7 pc is only $25. I am in love. It has power, blush , 2 eyeshadows, cease, liner and the spooli. It is a great deal.

Before I had a professional 7pc brush set from Merle Norman, which was over $60 (on sale) , and this Signature set beats it in every way. I highly recommend both this set and also they kabuki.


----------



## macydieterly200 (Nov 19, 2007)

mac 182!!!


----------



## pilyangkikay (Nov 20, 2007)

hi! i'm a newbie in mmu but i'm really happy about it!



i have the lumiere ftop. it's really soft but also really small. i'm interested in getting the forever female short-handled large ftop.


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've just received my brush from Coastal Scents. I ordered the Deluxe Buffer Brush but on the brush it says - C108 Flat Bronzer. Do you know if it's the same brush or they send me another by mistake (it could be the Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large)? 
In any case the brush is really soft and dense, I'm just not sure if it's the one I ordered *g*

They also send me a free blush sample (Cheeky blush) in a small pot which is fill to the top! And pretty color too!

Hey, yup they've sent you the wrong one (I have both) - they should have sent you a smaller brush which says C219 Deluxe Buffer on the side. I ordered two (of the Deluxe Buffer) along with my order of a bunch of other brushes, and they only sent me one. I emailed them and they said that my missing brush had been sent out but that was almost 2 weeks ago and it hasn't turned up so I need to email them again I think. The brushes are very good though (and good value) so don't let any minor mixups put you off.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Jobunny for the reply! I emailed them too to ask about it but they haven't returned to me yet.


----------



## lotusindigo (Nov 21, 2007)

Another rave for the essence of beauty brushes here. I bought basically the entire line a couple days ago. I LOVE them. The foundation brush and the kabuki brush are my favorites, they're so soft and I love the coverage that they give. I prefer the kabuki for primer powders (EDM silk powder/balancing powder) and the foundation brush for (duh) foundations. The finishing brush applies my veils lightly enough that they don't alter the shade of my foundation at all. The blush brush looks small, but it's just the right size if you're like me and you like to use two blush shades at a time - one for contouring and the other for highlighting. As for their eyeshadow brushes, I confess I haven't tried enough from other brands to accurately judge, all I know is that the EoB eye brushes seem to do the job perfectly, and I paid three dollars for each one tops!


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lotusindigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another rave for the essence of beauty brushes here. I bought basically the entire line a couple days ago. I LOVE them. The foundation brush and the kabuki brush are my favorites, they're so soft and I love the coverage that they give. I prefer the kabuki for primer powders (EDM silk powder/balancing powder) and the foundation brush for (duh) foundations. The finishing brush applies my veils lightly enough that they don't alter the shade of my foundation at all. The blush brush looks small, but it's just the right size if you're like me and you like to use two blush shades at a time - one for contouring and the other for highlighting. As for their eyeshadow brushes, I confess I haven't tried enough from other brands to accurately judge, all I know is that the EoB eye brushes seem to do the job perfectly, and I paid three dollars for each one tops! what brand's brushes you bought? thanks!!


----------



## lafemme (Nov 22, 2007)

never used signatures before.

b/e brushes are awesome though


----------



## canehdian (Nov 23, 2007)

Does anyone here use brushes from an art supply/craft store like Michael's? If you do, do you have any suggestions or recommendations for choosing brushes? I'm looking for synthetic concealer and eyeshadow/liner brushes and I've heard that you can get some fabulous (and inexpensive) ones at craft stores.


----------



## Gandahkoh (Nov 23, 2007)

has anyone tried the Pink kabuki of MAD.

Feedback please. Thanks in Advance


----------



## lotusindigo (Nov 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what brand's brushes you bought? thanks!!

Essence of Beauty. It's a line that's sold by CVS.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Nov 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *canehdian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone here use brushes from an art supply/craft store like Michael's? If you do, do you have any suggestions or recommendations for choosing brushes? I'm looking for synthetic concealer and eyeshadow/liner brushes and I've heard that you can get some fabulous (and inexpensive) ones at craft stores. Meeee!! I love, love, love Loew Cornell American Painter 4300 for lining my eyes. They're so much better than those high-priced eyeliner brushes IMO. They retail for less than $3, and when Michael's has a sale you can get it for cheap. I buy a handful of these everytime because I need one for every eyeliner color I have, be it gel liners or minerals.


----------



## lotusindigo (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm... paintbrushes for makeup? Are they soft enough?


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:
I've just received my brush from Coastal Scents. I ordered the Deluxe Buffer Brush but on the brush it says - C108 Flat Bronzer. Do you know if it's the same brush or they send me another by mistake (it could be the Flat Mineral Bronzer Buffer Large)? I forgot to post but I've got an email fro Coastal Scents and they send me the right brush yay!
I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot to post but I've got an email fro Coastal Scents and they send me the right brush yay!
I can't wait to get it!

Yes I got an email too about 2 weeks ago saying they'd sent out my missing brush but I still haven't gotten it so I emailed Kathy again and she said they'd have to send out yet another one. Argh hassle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jobunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes I got an email too about 2 weeks ago saying they'd sent out my missing brush but I still haven't gotten it so I emailed Kathy again and she said they'd have to send out yet another one. Argh hassle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I'm really impatient when it comes to waiting for things I ordered *g*
I hope the brush will find its way to you this time


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Nov 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lotusindigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm... paintbrushes for makeup? Are they soft enough? They're the perfect marriage of stiffness and pliability. I don't think you need uber-soft eyeliner brushes because too splayed hairs will cause crooked lines, at least in my experience. I also have been reading a lot of MAC addicts using Loew cornell brushes for their eyes.
Here's my review on them and also some pics:

Shades of U - A Beauty Blog: Eyeshadow Brushes


----------



## canehdian (Nov 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Meeee!! I love, love, love Loew Cornell American Painter 4300 for lining my eyes. They're so much better than those high-priced eyeliner brushes IMO. They retail for less than $3, and when Michael's has a sale you can get it for cheap. I buy a handful of these everytime because I need one for every eyeliner color I have, be it gel liners or minerals. Thanks for the info!!



I've never really worn eyeshadow before, but I just ordered some from MAD Minerals, so I figure I'd better get some brushes to apply them with. Michael's is having a sale this weekend, so I'm headed over there today! I have to make sure to stay focused, though -- every time I go to a craft store, I come away with a cart full of beads, ribbons, and other shiny things that I just "had" to buy! LOL


----------



## yummi4tunekooki (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm pretty much a newb when it comes to makeup brushes. The only brush I've used with MMU is Tarte's little kabuki brush--the one that comes in a cute, purple case. I've heard tons of raves about MAC brushes, though...


----------



## Scooter (Dec 3, 2007)

I found this article on makeup brushes - good info on the types of hairs, quality, etc. How to Determine the Quality of a Makeup Brush - Associated Content


----------



## kmm (Dec 4, 2007)

im loving my lumiere kabuki and powder brush!


----------



## babyanj (Dec 5, 2007)

got may Silk Naturals baby kabuki... yey, it's so soft and little (Duh)... can't wait for my Lumiere pre-buy...


----------



## fishchick72 (Dec 7, 2007)

A few months back I purchased a lumiere synthetic kabuki brush. While I don't like it as much as the natural bristle brushes (like my sable brush from EDM) it didn't make me break out like the natural bristle kabukis did. So now I want to get a second one, to have a backup or to be able to use another one while one is drying, stuff like that. I went to Lumiere's website &amp; don't see it now..................does anyone know where I can get another one????

I just ordered one from signature minerals, not the same as the one I have, but looks good--I did see the one I have at another companies' site, but it was $20, I decided to give this one a try, hope I like it!! I have to admit I don't like the lumiere one that much, but at least I don't break out when I use it.


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Dec 8, 2007)

i emaied kathy of lumiere regarding the absence of the kabuki in the website. she told me that it would be available within the next few weeks. so my guess would be late december or early january.

i sure hope it would be by late december as to avail the free international shipping.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *fishchick72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A few months back I purchased a lumiere synthetic kabuki brush. While I don't like it as much as the natural bristle brushes (like my sable brush from EDM) it didn't make me break out like the natural bristle kabukis did. So now I want to get a second one, to have a backup or to be able to use another one while one is drying, stuff like that. I went to Lumiere's website &amp; don't see it now..................does anyone know where I can get another one????
I just ordered one from signature minerals, not the same as the one I have, but looks good--I did see the one I have at another companies' site, but it was $20, I decided to give this one a try, hope I like it!! I have to admit I don't like the lumiere one that much, but at least I don't break out when I use it.

EDM have a new synthetic kabuki brush that seems to get good reviews (haven't tried it myself though) and it costs 10$.


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 8, 2007)

I bought my rather cheap kabuki from ebay. I really need to replace it so I'll be keeping an eye on the recs in this thread


----------



## agatapas (Dec 8, 2007)

I would cetrainly recommend kabuki from Silk Naturals, its same that Signature has, but Silk Naturals sell it 50% cheaper.


----------



## Sophia (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone try the new EDM long handled kabuki and flat top brushes???

I wonder which one gives better coverage! Do you like them??

I also cannot wait for their new Angled Blush brush!!


----------



## simisimi100 (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone try the new EDM long handled kabuki and flat top brushes???I wonder which one gives better coverage! Do you like them??

I also cannot wait for their new Angled Blush brush!!

hi there!!!Im using in EDM brushes for a long time and I never desapointed.

I order befor 2 days the 2 new brushes and I cant wait !!

I will give you an report when I will get it!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi there!!!Im using in EDM brushes for a long time and I never desapointed.

I order befor 2 days the 2 new brushes and I cant wait !!

I will give you an report when I will get it!

Thanks!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## ondine (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *agatapas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would cetrainly recommend kabuki from Silk Naturals, its same that Signature has, but Silk Naturals sell it 50% cheaper. I totally agree with you *agatapas* i would also recommend Silk natural's kabuki, it's extremely soft, doesn't shed at all and Karen makes sure you always get your order as fast as possible (plus they're definitely cheaper than on many other mmu websites).


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 9, 2007)

No but now I want one! =)


----------



## lotusindigo (Dec 9, 2007)

They do look really luxurious. I think I'm going to wait until the new angled blush brush and baby buki come out before I order them all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thais (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll merge this with the official brush thread ok?


----------



## zarine (Dec 10, 2007)

Aubrey Nicole has the same kabuki brush as Lumiere.


----------



## Sophia (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll merge this with the official brush thread ok? Thanks Thais!!


----------



## Thais (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll merge this with thw official brush thread ok?


----------



## coocoo4coco (Dec 10, 2007)

*I just received my EDM Premium Synthetic Kabuki brush and I have 3 flat tops on order! I'm loving this brush - it's fantastic. It's very full/dense. I want the new Synthetic Flat Top Brush because I already own their natural hair flat top and that does a fantastic job in applying my mineral foundation. The hairs on the natural brush that I have DO NOT come off - it's very well made so I'm looking forward to their synthetic version. The brush is only $10.00 - plus I used the coupon code for 10% off. It ends today so hurry if you want to get one at the discount.*

*CooCoo



*


----------



## ciggz (Dec 13, 2007)

what do you guys this of Italian Badger Buffer Brush Large from coastal scents.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 13, 2007)

That is one really cute brush! I am being dorky now, but I love the two-toned fibers and reddish handle! I can think of so many things that would be perfect for!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 14, 2007)

Did you notice??? Alima put the new brushes in the site!!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm quite satisfied with the tiny kabuki brush sold by Ocean Mist. it's soft, solid, and it just perfect to swirl in the cap of your sample foundation.


----------



## SusanTang (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello! I'm pretty new to the world of brushes, and makeup in general.

I just ordered a sample kit and Kabuki brush from EDM, but I have no other brushes. So other than my kabuki, I was thinking of getting a flat-top buffer and a concealer brush. Then maybe a powder brush, but you can apply finishing powder with a buki, right?

Right now I'm concerned about the concealer brush. I was thinking about getting one from Signature Minerals (EDM doesn't seem to have one right now), but they have 3. The Ultimate Concealer Brush, and Luscious Concealer brushes. I'm wondering what the difference is between the Ultimate and Luscious lines, and whether someone knows if one is better than the other. Or if there are better brushes somewhere else. But I'm on a budget so I was looking for the cheapest alternative.

Would I also be able to apply MMU concealer with a sponge, in the meantime? edit: I just thought... could you use a Q-Tip to apply MMU concealer?


----------



## Kristines (Dec 22, 2007)

I bought the Ultimate Long Handle Buki brush from Signature in March. A few weeks ago the handle just came off. I've e-mailed and called a several times and they have not returned my e-mail or phone calls.

If you decide to buy from Signature, I sure hope you don't have any problems because they will ignore you.

BTW, the buki is now starting to shed...not a lot but several hairs here and there.

Kris


----------



## MsKrystle (Dec 22, 2007)

well i use bare minerals and f0r f0undation i use their full c0verage brush


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 24, 2007)

I think Signature resells Forever Female brushes. I've had problems with one of the FF ones (the synthetic dual ended eye shadow brush), but liked the brush so much I just glued it back together.

Don't know what the problem is with the joining but the quality of the brushes other than that has been good enough I'm willing to overlook it.

It's still horrible customer service for a reseller to ignore you, and if the brush came apart so that the old glue was stuck in the ferrule, it'd be a right mess trying to put it back together, wouldn't it?


----------



## Lynns (Dec 27, 2007)

I just got the pre-buy from Lumiere but am not thrilled with the flat top so just ordered the one from edm.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 27, 2007)

can anyone explain to me what the difference between a kabuki and a flat top brush is?

can I use any of them for powder, too?


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 27, 2007)

You can look at bukis and flat tops on most MMU sites or brush sites. As a rule, flat-tops are more densely packed, and provide heavier coverage. Sometimes you can use them for contouring with bronzer as well as foundation (depends if the head is small enough). And yes, you can use them for powder, but I wouldn't advise glitter - you'll be covered.

Kabukis are usually (not always) less dense than flat-tops, and you can put on just about anything with them if they're minis (the kind I prefer) - foundation, blush, bronzer, and finishing powder - just use a lighter hand accordingly. I like mini-kabukis over the big size ones because you can do the foundation in the corners of your nose and other small spots - some people like bigger ones, but I find the little ones more versatile, it's just a matter of getting used to using a 3/4 inch brush that's only a couple inches long.

Both are really useful, but if you can only buy one, then a mini-kabuki, or a long-handled mini kabuki would be my first choice. But I'd definitely want a flat-top, too (but that's me).


----------



## Elenor (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a reminder (can't remember how long ago it was I mentioned it): Costco has the joint-labeled Costco/Borghese set of fourteen make-up brushes, plus a carrying case (a nicer one than the first time they had the set), plus a jar of "mineral make-up" shimmer powder (that has parabens and other chemicals in it, so I won't be using it).

Just $21 and change for the set! I now have two sets: I wanted the better travel case and they are very good brushes.

Costco - Kirkland Signature? by Borghese Professional Cosmetic Brush Set

If you can't read the link, go to costco. com and search for "Cosmetic Brush" to find the "Kirkland Signature by Borghese Professional Cosmetic Brush Set."

My local Costco has about 100 sets out on a pallet, so they won't run out soon, as they did with the first set.

Elenor


----------



## carmonious (Dec 28, 2007)

What are everyone's opinions of the best brushes really that don't shed, don't deteriorate with washing, hold their shape - etc?

I have to say that I've tried several kinds of brushes and I'm not thrilled with any of them. I have the synthetic kabuki from FF (bought through another retailer) and I loved it when I first got it, but then as soon as I started washing it, the head kind of spread out and got softer - the handle also fell off almost immediately (which someone else mentioned above.) I've glued it together about 3 times but it definitely isn't the same quality now that it's been washed and glued, etc, so I don't even use it any more.

Currently for foundation I'm using the Garden Botanika discontinued flat top (got it from someone who bought several when they were on sale) and I realllly like it, but once again, now that I started washing it, it's deteriorated somewhat. It is shedding quite a bit more now.

I've not tried Lumiere's brushes, but have heard mixed reviews on them.

I also have several Bobbi Brown brushes, but the handles fall off those regularly too.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 28, 2007)

I have Purely Cosmetics Flat Top Foundation, Kabuki, Concealer and one of their eye shadow brushes (got them all in their Best of Everything Kit), and even over a year later and frequent washing, none are losing their shape or hairs. Other than the concealer brush, they're all natural hair instead of synthetic - would could have something to do with it. Still have all my handles, LOL - though I did lose the handle of my BE Handi Buki.


----------



## suzizack (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the Silky Smooth Taklon Kabuki , Baby Silky Smooth Taklon Kabuki and Flat top brush from Aromaleigh.com

My favs are the SSTK and the Baby. The SSTK is so soft/densely packed but holds the mmu so well for great application. Love the little kabuki too tho.

I have washed both with artist Pink soap with good results about 3-4 times.

I've had other kabukis but these are far better especially for my sensitive rosacea skin.

I have had the Flat top for 3-4 yrs. About 4 months ago the glue broke apart. I just reglued it and it has held up good. None of the three brushes have been big sheders either.

Jane


----------



## girlinterrupted (Jan 3, 2008)

I super duper love my Lumiere kabuki and flat top brush and up until now, I'm regretting not having bought those angled fiber optic pre-buys.


----------



## DreamSonia (Jan 3, 2008)

for a concealer brush - i love the BE one! it is super soft and much better than some of their others...BE also has a really good soft focus face brush as well that i use for bronzers and blush but also use for illuminators or finishing powders when i don't feel like switching to a bigger brush. i use a youngblood flat top which is great. i like the flat top better than kabuki's -- they give awesome coverage -- i have yet to find a good kabuki that doesn't shed. i have tried the BE one and the milan minerals one - but they both shed all over the place.....


----------



## Sibylla (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Any recommendations for a good powder brush for finishing/setting powders, veils, and glows? Something that gives lighter coverage than the regular foundation brushes because those abovementioned products only need a light dusting anyway. Thanks in advance and any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lovie (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah mac 182


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sibylla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi ladies!
Any recommendations for a good powder brush for finishing/setting powders, veils, and glows? Something that gives lighter coverage than the regular foundation brushes because those abovementioned products only need a light dusting anyway. Thanks in advance and any help will be greatly appreciated!





Badger Soft Fan is a good brush for stuff like that.


----------



## beautiful_ctnx (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm a big fan of the lumiere brushes... all really soft and well made!


----------



## Sibylla (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Badger Soft Fan is a good brush for stuff like that. Thanks for the recommendation! Will check it out right now.


----------



## tness (Jan 11, 2008)

I love MAC 182 and 183.


----------



## pilyangkikay (Jan 11, 2008)

i recently got myself my first brush set from a local seller. they claim that their brushes are made by the same company that makes brushes for stila. it has a face brush, foundir brush, crease brush, concealer brush, flat angled liner brush, e/s brush, thin liner brush and a fan brush in a black faux leather case. all these brushes are of synthetic bristles and really soft and firm. i'm so glad i got this set because i am able to use all the brushes and the application it delivers is flawless. plus, i got it for less than $30 for the whole set.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought a set of Posh eyeshadow brushes from Pharma Save before Christmas. They also had Kabuki brushes but I didn't bother to check them out. Now that I ordered mineral foundation samples, I need a Kabuki. I phoned PS and they have one Kabuki left and will hold it for me overnight.

I am deciding whether to buy the Posh brush which is $14.99 or order from Lumiere.

CoverFX and Smashbox also make kabuki's. Both brands are in my city but they cost $38.00-$40.00!

Ack!


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

good post


----------



## cherubix (Jan 29, 2008)

good info!


----------



## kyslee (Jan 30, 2008)

very good info, thanks


----------



## jfaith444 (Feb 3, 2008)

I absolutley LOVE Japonesque Brushes that Radiant Minerals carries. The kabuki is AWSOME, and it dosent lose hairs all over the place, like my old BE brushes did.


----------



## shj0921 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow. good infos here! i was in search for a good quality/reasonable priced brush set.


----------



## raininberkeley (Feb 5, 2008)

I use BE brushes at the moment, but am looking to buy more expensive, higher quality brushes. I would like to buy adesign brushes

Yes I like the soft focus face brush as well.

I'd like to try the MAC brushes too.


----------



## hchvxf (Feb 6, 2008)

MAC 182 and Smashbox 19 for buffing foundation

BE Heavely Face Brush for blush

BE Full Flawless Face for Mineral Veil and Powder Primers (Silk Primer, Silica, ect)

BE Precision Concealer for concealing zits (ITS PERFECT!)

BE Blending Brush is excellent for covering redness on cheeks and light coverage of under eye area - IMHO it works really well if the maximum coverage concealer brush tends to cake concealer on


----------



## dany06 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have everyday minerals flat top and it is so soft. I cant believe brushes could feel any better. I've never tried the signature brush but have used the essence of beauty kabuki and BE kabuki and let me tell you they hurt. So if the signature is softer than the everyday minerals I would say go for it.


----------



## DrPepHolic (Feb 14, 2008)

_*Does anyone have any recommendations for a good eyebrow brush that can be used for filling in brows with wax-based products. I am thinking of getting Paula Dorf's or Anastasia's (brow shader or angeled cut), but can't decide which one. I've tried Japonesque, but it was too stiff and rough.*_

Also, for anyone who has tried both the Signature Minerals Luscious Long Handle Buki and Lumiere Long Handled Kabuki, do you have a preference? Or are they about the same?


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Feb 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *applesaucery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone found a really good retractable powder brush? I really like the idea that I can put it in a bag and not have a damaged brush at the end of the day. I've heard that natural bristles are generally better with mineral makeup; true, false, opinions? Any nice retractable brushes for a good price? I found a retractable kabuki and retractable regular powder brush from Bare Makeup, but they're quite pricey. Worth paying for, or no?Thanks!

i bought a fantastic retractable kabuki brush from Mark at Avon.its black, and super soft and only cost $5.00.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2008)

I have the sephora kabuki, I think it works well for me...

I'll hafta go see the 182 sometime


----------



## winterpiano (Feb 17, 2008)

im using smashbox 19 brush and it works well


----------



## paast10 (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ceeinthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bought a fantastic retractable kabuki brush from Mark at Avon.its black, and super soft and only cost $5.00.






I also have this brush but it is very small. It is very soft and even though it is pretty small, I use it for my entire face. I love it!!!


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to use Bare Escentual's brushes (I spent over $200 on their brushes!) but recently learned that my perpetual "wind rash" was actually an allergic reaction to the bismuth and also indirectly the brushes that were ripping microtears in my skin. I should have known; whenever I used their brushes in the past it hurt! 

Now I use a bunch of different brushes that I love. Alison Raefelle sells a long handled kabuki that's soft and applies my minerals wonderfully. I also use the MAC kabuki brush, which is absolutely delightful. My skin feels wonderful now.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to use kabuki and flat top buffer brushes for foundation and finishing powder but now I use my duo fiber brush (MAC 187 dupe) exclusively. For concealer and corrector I use a taklon deer foot artist brush (pictured below). For blush, I use the Essential Beauty Supplies fiber optic blush brush (silver handle) and for eyeshadow, I use a mixture of Mont Marte artist brushes and Coastal Scents brushes.


----------



## paast10 (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont have a proper kabuki brush so I will order the EDM one..but unfortunately it is on backorder until May!!!!!


----------



## miracle (Feb 24, 2008)

I love EM long kabuki, ıt is very soft. But angled blush brush isn't very good..I can't well apply blush with this brush.

Is there anyone use coastal scents pink baby kabuki? Is it soft?


----------



## PlatinumBlonde (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought all my brushes on ebay


----------



## miracle (Feb 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *paast10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont have a proper kabuki brush so I will order the EDM one..but unfortunately it is on backorder until May!!!!! I have ordered long kabuki today


----------



## paast10 (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope you get it soon!! I might wait until May to order it.


----------



## miracle (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *paast10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope you get it soon!! I might wait until May to order it. Thank you. I will say when I receive it.


----------



## harslanay (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello miracle,

How did you order EDM brush?

They don't send to Turkey anymore!!????


----------



## miracle (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *harslanay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello miracle,How did you order EDM brush?

They don't send to Turkey anymore!!????

Hello arslanay,Yes they stopped to send us but not via paypal payment



Come to our turkish site: HappyMiss :: Ana Sayfa

My english isn't very well



I can't tell that I want everythings





I love minerals hence I'm here. My english develops, too.

Sincerely

harslanay..My friends from happymiss.com said me their greetings for you. They are waiting there.


----------



## harslanay (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you miracle

Great news





Gunumu aydınlattın





Tesekkurler


----------



## miracle (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *harslanay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you miracle Great news





Gunumu aydınlattın





Tesekkurler

Rica ederim canım.Sende benim gÃ¼nÃ¼mÃ¼ aydınlattın


----------



## tint (Feb 28, 2008)

does anyone know if it's an okay idea to apply mineral foundation with one of those flat foundation brushes mostly used for liquid foundation?


----------



## simisimi100 (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does anyone know if it's an okay idea to apply mineral foundation with one of those flat foundation brushes mostly used for liquid foundation? ofcourse you can! I apply my foundation with some moistoizer and its great with this brush.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 28, 2008)

I've applied MMU foundation dry and wet, and I've used the flat liquid foundation brush, the kabuki, the flat-top buffer brush and the duo fiber (stippling) brush. Right now, my favorite method is damp application with the duo fiber brush.





I think it's good to experiment with different brushes to see which one works best for you and the MMU foundation you are using.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've applied MMU foundation dry and wet, and I've used the flat liquid foundation brush, the kabuki, the flat-top buffer brush and the duo fiber (stippling) brush. Right now, my favorite method is damp application with the duo fiber brush.




I think it's good to experiment with different brushes to see which one works best for you and the MMU foundation you are using.

how did the flat liquid foundation brush look with wet minerals? i dont even usually use this brush with my traditional liquid foundation because i think the application looks more natural just with my fingers (the brush makes it too cakey in my opinion).

Originally Posted by *winterpiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im using smashbox 19 brush and it works well i also use the smashbox 19!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello girlies...I'm still new in mineral makeup and I just got my first sample of EM. I just recently started collecting tools for makeup at all, so I don't really have brushes.

Anyway, I'm planning getting some brushes from Essence of Beauty soon, I heard lots of good reviews about it, and I wanted to ask, does any of you have some photos of those brushes? I want to get: *crease, eyeshadow (big &amp; small), shading, blending and foundation brush.*

Thank you!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how did the flat liquid foundation brush look with wet minerals? i dont even usually use this brush with my traditional liquid foundation because i think the application looks more natural just with my fingers (the brush makes it too cakey in my opinion). I find the flat liquid foundation brush gives quite a heavy application as the brush hairs, dense and closely packed as they are, tend to pick up and deposit quite a lot of the wet MMU. I agree it can look cakey if you're not careful.


----------



## fashiondiva (Feb 29, 2008)

I love Bobbi Brown short brush set! 7 pc in total with a great foundation brush.


----------



## rinoakoh (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm using twin Kabuki brushes from A'Squirrel and their 7pcs travel brush kit. Especially the black Kabuki, so soft on my skin.

The brushes are as good as Mac's but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## justlouise (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm currently new in the MMU game &amp; only have EDM. As of right now, I alternate between my MAC 187 &amp; the EDM Flat-Top Brush.. but I'm hoping to get the MAC 182 as I experiment w/ new brands.. only 3 more days until I get paid!!


----------



## easterdawn (Mar 2, 2008)

Synthetic brushes are my favorite. although I don't have particularly sensitive skin, I prefer the softness of synthetics. Silk Natuals has a great set.


----------



## FBCosmetics (Mar 2, 2008)

I have some brushes I think you would like. I have kabouki brushes as well as brush sets. Don't worry the prices are very low. You all should come see them. I'm just trying to offer you an alternative for a price I know you'll love. There's mineral makeup too! I'm on ebay. the store name is Forever Beautiful Cosmetics. If you need the link just email me. I'm here only to help the best that I can.


----------



## avesoriano (Mar 5, 2008)

can somebody give me a review regarding shu eumura brushes? how does the 18r and 27 differ? I think they are both powder brushes... but how do you use each other differently

LAstly if you have to choose between mac and shu... which one would you prefer?


----------



## Groovy One (Mar 8, 2008)

I love EM's long handled Kabuki. Really works for me.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 8, 2008)

i keep hearing such good reviews for EDM's brushes, i ordered some today


----------



## avesoriano (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i keep hearing such good reviews for EDM's brushes, i ordered some today



i like their concealer brushes better than luminare


----------



## artressa (Mar 9, 2008)

I have the 'Luscious Kabuki' from Sig Min. I ended up getting the special round case for it and a brush set as well. I LOVE it !!!! It is the softest I've ever used. Tightly compacted and sooo soft. My girlfriend has the one from BE and said it's a bit rough for her so she's buying this type also. I have both lines of cosmetics and like the Sig Min every bit as much as BE. Same if not better quality and less $. Although, I love the BE 'True' and need to find the equivalent for less money. $25 vs. ???


----------



## tiffanie_710 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm using an Chanel kabuki brush now.

I bought i from ebay with not a cheap price at all,

it soft and sometimes sheds but i still wonder is mine is authentic or fake, even that the seller said that it's authentic but i just cannot help wondering... besides, i want to buy a travel brush set, just need kabuki brush, face powder brush, blush brush, contour brush and basic eye shadow brush.. i want to give a try on Chanel or Bobbi brown, this time i'll go to the store for sure.. but any name that you can give me for advices?

Thanks


----------



## Groovy One (Mar 12, 2008)

I bought some brushes from Lumiere (kabuki &amp; flat top) - but I don't like them as much as EDM's.


----------



## easterdawn (Mar 12, 2008)

Tiffanie 710

Try the brush kit from Silk Naturals or Camellia Rose. It is compact enough for travel, synthetic, does not shed, and is super soft.


----------



## rinoakoh (Mar 12, 2008)

Lumiere's brush shed till balding soon


----------



## tiffanie_710 (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *easterdawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tiffanie 710Try the brush kit from Silk Naturals or Camellia Rose. It is compact enough for travel, synthetic, does not shed, and is super soft.

Thanks for the advice,i did think about the brushes from Silk Natural but i read some feedbacks here that it sheds like crazy when after cleaning...Do anyone try the kabuki brush from dior? is it good?


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 12, 2008)

Silk Naturals carries Forever Female brushes, and I've got tonnes of them - and they don't shed. The big problem is the way they come out of the ferrules and need to be reglued (that's happened twice so far).

Still, there's now a lifetime guarantee on the brushes, so if you've got one that's shedding or otherwise defective from SN, write to Karen - she'll likely replace it for you.

And yes, I still use them cos I do like them except for a couple of them turning into 'brush assembly kits'. Other than that, they're good, and probably cheaper at SN than most Forever Female resellers.

Yesterday I picked up a cheapie Studio 'mineral powder brush' at Walgreens - I think it was $4 - great for glows, finishing powders, or anything you don't want too much of on your face. It's big and fluffy, and for the price, hard to go wrong.


----------



## nyanchu (Mar 15, 2008)

im trying out my new badger flat top brush right now

it sheds a little at the moment but any brush shed a little before it got "settled"? (esp natural ones)...i guess

other than little shedding, its super-duper soft, i have very sensitive skin(even regular cotton balls irritate my skin) but so far it has not caused any problem





it grabs good amount of mmu easily, so i only put tiiiinnnnny amount of mf on a dish and swirl swirl swirl...i use way less mf with this brush. so far so good





i still wanna try synthe brushes too tho (im thinking Aubrey Nicoles kabuki and flat)

i dont know what to do with my scratchy kabuki now...


----------



## carmonious (Mar 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Silk Naturals carries Forever Female brushes, and I've got tonnes of them - and they don't shed. The big problem is the way they come out of the ferrules and need to be reglued (that's happened twice so far).
Still, there's now a lifetime guarantee on the brushes, so if you've got one that's shedding or otherwise defective from SN, write to Karen - she'll likely replace it for you.

And yes, I still use them cos I do like them except for a couple of them turning into 'brush assembly kits'. Other than that, they're good, and probably cheaper at SN than most Forever Female resellers.

Yesterday I picked up a cheapie Studio 'mineral powder brush' at Walgreens - I think it was $4 - great for glows, finishing powders, or anything you don't want too much of on your face. It's big and fluffy, and for the price, hard to go wrong.

Gavriela - how do you feel the Forever Female brushes hold up over time? I got the large kabuki and loved it at first but once I started washing it and the handle fell off (as you mentioned above, it's a constant problem with those brushes) I just felt the quality deteriorated in general. It seemed "not right" once I glued it back together - and I've had to do so several more times now. I just don't feel this is appropriate performance of these brushes that are supposed to be such high quality. The bristles would kind of get weird and twisty in the middle too when I used the brush. I don't really use it any more at all.

So many companies sell these brushes - I wonder if anyone has ever addressed the issue with the handles falling off with Forever Female? I brought this up with the company I got the brush from (not SN) but they didn't offer to replace the brush for me, so I am assuming not everyone gives a guarantee on them.


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 19, 2008)

That sounds awful. I do know that sometimes if there's old glue left in the ferrule, then the brush won't fit properly when you reglue it, and I agree, it is a major problem. But I've only had it happen to two brushes out of maybe 30? so far, so I'm willing to live with it - and they reglued properly.

I never had the brush hairs go twisty or stiff or out of place though. I do agree somebody needs to talk to Ann at Forever Female about the quality control issue - I will see if I can do something about that next week.


----------



## carmonious (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That sounds awful. I do know that sometimes if there's old glue left in the ferrule, then the brush won't fit properly when you reglue it, and I agree, it is a major problem. But I've only had it happen to two brushes out of maybe 30? so far, so I'm willing to live with it - and they reglued properly.
I never had the brush hairs go twisty or stiff or out of place though. I do agree somebody needs to talk to Ann at Forever Female about the quality control issue - I will see if I can do something about that next week.

sounds good - thanks. There is a lot of old glue left in the ferrule in mine, so you're right - that's probably why I never got it to reglue properly. Maybe the one I got is just a dud. But with these brushes popping up for sale on pretty much every other website like they are, it makes me leery to even try another one. Seems like everyone wants synthetic these days, and these seem to be the popular option. Alima, EDM, and Lumiere have synthetics that are different, so I've been thinking of trying one of their brushes just for comparison's sake.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 20, 2008)

I never tried badger flat top brush




how's EDM New Flat Top Brush?

can anyone recommend a good and cheap ones? I dont wanna spend over $15 if possible...





thank you


----------



## laurie_lu (Mar 20, 2008)

The EDM synthetic flat top is like velvet over your face. I have owned expensive brushes in the past and this is by far much softer. I have not had one hair shed from it either. I've owned this brush for a month now. Plus it's only 10 bucks.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The EDM synthetic flat top is like velvet over your face. I have owned expensive brushes in the past and this is by far much softer. I have not had one hair shed from it either. I've owned this brush for a month now. Plus it's only 10 bucks. now that's tempting



have you tried Coastal Scents flat top? they're cheaper but idk, i've heard couple of complaints of how heavy &amp; long the handles of their brushes... what do u think?


----------



## avesoriano (Mar 23, 2008)

i heard artist brushes works almost the same as mac... please post here where i can find Joli's and Denver and Loew-Cornell


----------



## linette (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for advices !

i think i'll try the EM brushes...i'll come back to give you my opinion !


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2008)

I've bought one from Mark and found that it's one of the softest brushes ever. It doesn't even suck up all my mineral foundation and deposits all the color onto my face. Definitely recommend it for five bucks. It's also retractable and small, making it real easy to buff.


----------



## hanabi (Apr 19, 2008)

I posted here before, I think, unsure of whether to get the Signature Minerals Luscious Buki or the Lumiere long handled kabuki. I ended up getting both, and I can say that I definitely LOVE LOVE the signature minerals one. It is sooo dense and soft, perfect for buffing. The lumiere one is really soft too, but somehow I can't buff well with it so now it's just laying around. I definitely recommend the Signature Minerals Luscious kabuki!


----------



## Nemi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm tired of scratchy brushes, and am considering either the flattop or longhandled kabuki from EM. Any feedback on these? (this thread is seriously too long for me).


----------



## kittyzabelle (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't bear scratchy brushes either. The kabuki from EM is a bit scratchy. Their flat top, on the other hand, is blissfully soft. It's the softest brush I own!


----------



## Nemi (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmm, and it is still possible to get a more natural look with it? According to the website, flattops give more coverage in comparison to kabukis. But that's not really my IRL experience, which is the opposite. Now I'm seriously confused, yet eager to order a new brush.


----------



## greenfairy218 (Apr 23, 2008)

Kabuki brushes are great, but my favourite ALL TIME brushes are Sonia Kashuk. They're SO soft, it doesn't scratch my face up. SO CHEAP, too! most brushes run from $4 - $10 at Target.


----------



## kittyzabelle (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nemi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm, and it is still possible to get a more natural look with it? According to the website, flattops give more coverage in comparison to kabukis. But that's not really my IRL experience, which is the opposite. Now I'm seriously confused, yet eager to order a new brush. Well, flat tops in general are supposed to give more coverage than kabukis, but it appears that the EM flat top provides less coverage than an average flat top. I've heard it said several times.
In my own experience, the EM flat top makes me look much natural than their kabuki, because it creates so much less little flakes on and around the nose. Now I only use the kabuki once in a blue moon, when my flat top isn't quite dry from being washed.


----------



## neonbright (Apr 24, 2008)

Smashbox #19 face and body brush, I have tried kabuki, flattop and whatever else is out there and I love my Smashbox.


----------



## DrPepHolic (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hanabi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I posted here before, I think, unsure of whether to get the Signature Minerals Luscious Buki or the Lumiere long handled kabuki. I ended up getting both, and I can say that I definitely LOVE LOVE the signature minerals one. It is sooo dense and soft, perfect for buffing. The lumiere one is really soft too, but somehow I can't buff well with it so now it's just laying around. I definitely recommend the Signature Minerals Luscious kabuki! _*Was the Signature Minerals one more stiff than the Lumiere? Also, your Signature one wasn't the long handled version, was it?*_


----------



## skinaddicted (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nemi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm tired of scratchy brushes, and am considering either the flattop or longhandled kabuki from EM. Any feedback on these? (this thread is seriously too long for me).



i have both the EDM FT and LHK. I think they are both soft but i love the LHK since the FT doesn't work well with cory foundation (it's really thick and the LHK just applies it better). i say get both


----------



## pinkminnow (Apr 28, 2008)

^ i have both too!



both are so soft, though i prefer the LHK over the FT because the LHK gives me a softer, more natural coverage.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinkminnow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ i have both too!



both are so soft, though i prefer the LHK over the FT because the LHK gives me a softer, more natural coverage. i have both too and love both too, the EDM angled blush brush is also so so so soft



i also have a pink kabuki from coastal scents (maybe, cause i didn't buy it) , but it's not very soft


----------



## mirielgw (May 6, 2008)

I love the EDM flat top and LHK for MMU. They are so soft on the skin and a very good deal especially when purchased in a kit.

I find the CS badger flat top to be too scratchy.


----------



## easterdawn (May 6, 2008)

opinions on coastal scents brushes??? They are so cheap, but how do they rate??


----------



## kittyzabelle (May 7, 2008)

I have several of their eyeshadow brushes, and their long-handled dual fiber stippling brush, and there haven't been any duds among them. Have you seen the reviews on You Tube?

I find the natural fiber brushes to be a bit scratchy but that is often so with natural bristles and I have a super sensitive skin. They get a bit softer after a few washes. (The only natural fiber brushes I got from them was because I couldn't make out on the website whether they were synthetic or not. I'm usually an all-synthetic girl, both for animal-friendly and for skin reasons




)


----------



## crapola (May 15, 2008)

i just got my coastal scents order of the pink kabuki and the pink-handled stippling brush. i really love the kabuki, for 4.99, it's well worth-it. i washed it and 2 hairs shedded, no biggie. the stippler shed a LOT. but i think that it's a great product anyhow. i've used it for really pigmented blushes and it worked its magic. i don't really intend to use that stippler for foundation application or anything and bought it specifically for blush.


----------



## Gavriela (May 15, 2008)

The new fibreoptic stippling brush that Silk Naturals has is great for blush application - and at $6, hard to go wrong.


----------



## lienny (May 16, 2008)

I got the sonia kasuk flat top and I was wondering anyhere knows where to find a flat top that is a little bit bigger than this one, the diameter of the top of my sonia kasuk brush is appoximately 1 inch, so one with 1 1/4 would be great


----------



## yuki chou (May 19, 2008)

i use EDM flat top brush for foundation, and EDM long handle kabuki for finishing powder.

their brushes are so soft, and purchased in a kit, are really good bargain


----------



## Elspeth (May 19, 2008)

I got Signature's Luscious kabuki and concealer brush - and looove them! They are soooo soft. So I ordered blush brush also, can't wait to get it. But on my next EDM order I'll include flat top brush in 'personal custom kit' as it's so highly recommended here.


----------



## Lysette (Jun 17, 2008)

I suspect my EDM flat-top is eating my foundation...





When I still used the ordinary goat hair-brush (very scratchy), I used to apply much less powder. Now as I use the EDM synthetic I put double the amount on the brush to get the same result (in coverage). Perhaps it is true then - EDM flat-top delivers the powder into the skin, not just on it. Since no powder remains in the brush itself, there can be no other explanation.


----------



## qristeele (Jun 17, 2008)

Dame Ali, I get that too!! I thought it was just me. I was using both Lumiere's and EDM's kabuki with minimal foundation and since I had both of them still wet from having washed them, I used my EDM flat top and I had to use soo much more foundation.


----------



## NYCLaura (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions for a nice, affordable brush that allows for a lighter application of minerals? I have been using BE's flawless face brush, but it's a bit scratchy and would like something a little fluffier.


----------



## ashariel (Jun 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *NYCLaura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone have any suggestions for a nice, affordable brush that allows for a lighter application of minerals? I have been using BE's flawless face brush, but it's a bit scratchy and would like something a little fluffier. I like the everyday minerals long handled synthetic kabuki brush for a light application. It's as soft as silk.


----------



## Thais (Jun 29, 2008)

I am loving the coastal scents synthetic wide buffer brush:

Coastal Scents: Synthetic Wide Buffer Brush

It is SO soft, and gives a very natural-looking application of mineral foundation without the need to buff too much. It is lovely! And my favorite part is: It is synthetic!

It costs $15 I think. So it is a good deal.


----------



## NYCLaura (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll look into both of those.


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 11, 2008)

there is a post befor days ago from some stor brush in Chaina. she wrote a lot of posts about her brushes.. why the posts deleted?


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 11, 2008)

do you have a site or somthing? because I don't know if this aloud here..

I don't want any problems with the moderators.. I will respect them desicion.

I have been here for a long time..


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 11, 2008)

hi there.. where I can find a variety of Kabuki on line? I need a new Kabukies..

thanks!


----------



## ashariel (Jul 12, 2008)

I just tried out a new brush for applying my MMU - the new Mac 189 brush (synthetic chisel paddle brush). Prior to this I used synthetic flat top brushes to apply, and was pretty happy with them. Not anymore! The 189 is great for laying down your fdn in stripes if you're using a no-buff formula (I use Meow). I seem to have better coverage while using less powder.

It's not a cheap brush, but I'm totally happy with it.


----------



## crystal_gale (Jul 18, 2008)

I love my EDm long handled kabuki...it's so soft, no shedding and cute...it's just a little small than what Im used to but I still love it!

I'm in dire need of a fluffy powder brush since my prestige mini powder brush is so scratchy! I need to wash it after 2-3 uses because it gets very scratchy if not newly washed





I also like Lumiere's duo fiber optc brush...soft and never sheds but the down fall is that the head is so "thin"..I'm used to having a duo fiber that has a thicker head because it's way easier to cover all areas of my face hehe but I still like the fact that it never sheds..not even once


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 20, 2008)

I have the Bare Escentuals Kabuki brush, Love it!!!


----------



## highmaintenance (Jul 28, 2008)

the signature minerals luscious kabuki is amazing! also love everyday minerals flat-top and long handled kabuki


----------



## katiztic (Aug 8, 2008)

i have a ghostcart at coastal scents for:

a pink kabuki, a kolinksy retractable lip brush and an italian badger round crease brush

do you girls think this is a wise choice? should i NOT buy anything from my list? I'm kinda hesitant with CS because of the polarized reviews, but then again, they are very cheap. *lol*


----------



## simisimi100 (Aug 9, 2008)

the greatest brush that I ever use.. and I used in a lot, is the Italian buffer brush from coastal


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 9, 2008)

hmm...signature minerals? never heard of them!


----------



## Bee Luscious (Aug 10, 2008)

The most important KEY to applying makeup is the "BRUSH" this is very important. Look for brushes with natural sable hair they last the longest and perfect application always. There are also many mineral makeup products that come with its own attached brush which are great no fussing over having to clean brushes all the time.


----------



## pink_peace (Aug 16, 2008)

I received my first lot of MMU brushes from EDM last week and I have to say I am pretty happy with them. I don't totally love them but they are definately better then the cheapo brushes I was using before. I have 2 Kabuki's 1 baby buki and a eye shadow brush. I use 1 Kabuki for silk powder primer, 1 Kabuki for blush and my baby buki for mineral foundation application because atm I am still looking for a colour match and the Kabuki is way too big to use. Their soft, haven't shed any hairs and were very cheap. I am keen to try the Lumiere brushes when they get them in again because people rave about them and also silk naturals or signature minerals (I believe they are the same brush but the different prices?) Oh I also bought a Flat top which I have tried once and it was great but haven't really have the chance to use it again.


----------



## Lysette (Aug 22, 2008)

I discovered the best liner brush I've ever had from The Make-up Brush Company - really is great. Too bad they had no kabukis. :S

http://www.themakeupbrushcompany.co....inerbrush2.jpg


----------



## Creative_Ice (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right place to post to ask, but since it's the brush thread, I'm gonna try.

I found the best application of my MMU goes on with the older, signature line of Mary Kay brushes (The platinum series). I want to get more of these brushes, but I don't want to use Mary Kay. Does anyone know of a MMU company (or any company really) that makes brushes that are similar to the MK brushes? The consistancy of the fibers are great for my skin and application.

Thanks for the help!!

Heather


----------



## mgmsrk (Sep 18, 2008)

Iâ€™m not familiar with those brushes but you can probably find them on ebay. I also recall seeing a link to a web site that sells mostly discontinued MK stuff â€œpink somethingâ€ I just donâ€™t recall where it was.

The Forever Female line of brushes are my favored for makeup, so soft. Lots of mineral companies sell them you can also purchase them directly.


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 20, 2008)

I just wanted to post a picture of my favorite brush of all time! Here it is:










It's *super* soft and dense. (It's softer against my face than my 187! Crazy, huh?) It makes putting mmu on soo easy! It's $15 from Sonia Kashuk at Target. I went to 4 different Targets b/c they were all sold out (that's what I get for not buying it the first time I saw it).


----------



## Lilyland83 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh man I wish they would sell those Sonia Kashuk brushes here in Holland



Or at least somewhere online that doesn't charge ridiculous money for shipping.

I've ordered some brushes from Coastal Scents (the 187 dupe and badger buffing brush) so hopefully I'll receive them sometime this week. Really need something that can handle my skin


----------



## ayct207 (Sep 30, 2008)

What kind of brush would you ladies prefer? Synthetic or Animal? I've trying to find the perfect brush but there is nothing that makes me say "Wow! I love that feeling on my face!" Any suggestions?


----------



## saitoyf (Oct 1, 2008)

Ya, I have the same question as ayct207, synthetic or animal hair? Which is better? I am currently using FF flat top &amp; I love it.....I have seen quite a few brushes using sable hair, is it good ? Does it smell?


----------



## mgmsrk (Oct 1, 2008)

I would say that the FF line of brushes or there equivalent are the softest. They will also last longer as they will not be affected by water during washing like animal hair. I have found that many natural hair brushes may start off very soft but after a few years the get scratchy.


----------



## doriP (Oct 30, 2008)

I use the TRUE Kabuki brush for going out and the TRUE Mineral Powder foundation brush for everyday. Love them I have never found a softer brush and they are super easy to clean and very durable.


----------



## Lysette (Oct 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *doriP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the TRUE Kabuki brush for going out and the TRUE Mineral Powder foundation brush for everyday. Love them I have never found a softer brush and they are super easy to clean and very durable. Too expensive for me. I could probably get the same looking brushes for a quarter of TRUE price. Natural hair brushes too - imho their flat top has the potential of getting scratchy as hell. At least that is my experience with natural hair brushes - wash at least twice a week, otherwise scratchy.
And not for a purist like me - their MMU is expensive and has parabens in it. Why put vitamins in the powder if you already have them in your moisturizer anyway? (to keep the vitamins from going rancid you must add preservatives aka parabens)

Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Oxide. Other Ingredients: Mica, Boron Nitride, Zinc Stearate, Ethylhexyl Palmitate, Dimethicone, Hydroxydecyl Ubiquinone (Idebenone), Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract (Green Tea), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Lauroyl Lysine, Methylparaben, Propylparaben. May Contain (+/-): Iron Oxides, CI 77499.


----------



## laurie_lu (Oct 30, 2008)

I much prefer synthetic taklon brushes.


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 30, 2008)

i have a question: I recently bought MSF in Gold Deposit, i heard that the 187 is the best brush to use with it..i'm so clueless, can anyone confirm?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 3, 2009)

I also like the flat top brushes from MyMineralsbathandbody.com, and also the jumbo buffer brush from Adorned With Grace and Aromaleigh are amazing as well.


----------



## MissDiammontees (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys,

I have the long handle kabuki and flat top brush from Everyday Minerals. I dont like the flat top, it feels stiff

do you guys know any better brushes for minernal make up application?

thanks


----------



## magosienne (Jul 19, 2009)

I have Makeup Forever's HD kabuki, and it's really soft, even after i washed it a few times.


----------



## asianbeauty (Jul 23, 2009)

I love EDM's Kabuki Brushes.. they're so soft on my skin and it helps for a great balanced coverage!

You should also try EDM's Flat top Kabuki Brush.. it's great!


----------



## MissDiammontees (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks asianbeauty, I have the flat top by EDM as well but I dont like it, it feels stiff


----------



## Lysette (Jul 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MissDiammontees* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks asianbeauty, I have the flat top by EDM as well but I dont like it, it feels stiff I also prefer LHK, I think FTB does not distribute the powder evenly.


----------

